# OBS redux



## Jim (Oct 1, 2013)

With the blessing of my fellow contributors, I've been working on a full multiplatform rewrite.  It is not being rewritten just because I want to make it multiplatform, but for a number of reasons.

View the README to see details on why it's been rewritten.

This is still incomplete, and much is still subject to change.

Just added some really early work-in-progress releases, speifically for mac (because it's the only real system I can make builds for that people can actually find somewhat usable):  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been excited about this for quite a while now. Can't wait for this to be ready for prime time. Astounding work, Jim.



Spoiler


----------



## computerquip (Oct 2, 2013)

I would also suggest leaving things like packaging (for platforms that use software packages) to the corresponding community. In addition, if anyone were to suggest the use of CMake/Scons/autoconf/etc. ask them for patches instead of doing it yourself. This eases the pain of maintaining such things. But have at least something that works for all platforms in your own preference.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Not to be a rudeo mc rudey but would you say the ETA is? I am really really excited in the lower nether areas of my body for this.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2013)

Main things that are remaining:

 OpenGL module
 Audio subsystem
 GUI
 Finishing the captures/devices

OpenGL stuff is really the only real painful stuff left.  The graphics subsystem is currently working with D3D11 as per the test, but it can't be tested/used on other operating systems until OpenGL is complete.  Audio subsystem might be somewhat painful as well, as getting the design and ensuring sync can be very painful, but it shouldn't take too long.  Everything else is merely just equivalent to refactoring.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 2, 2013)

That's good to hear! I shall go tend to my nether regions while I wait then :P


----------



## TCi (Oct 2, 2013)

That sounds like an ambitious project. And it sounds awesome. And going multiplat will definitely make OBS a far more popular project.

From the readme file it seems like you have gotten most of the plan in motion. So I guess this is the road to OBS 1.0? :)

Good luck to you and the coders!


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 2, 2013)

OH quick question, with the revamp will the Hauppauge HD PVR 2 finally be supported? xD


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes, it will.  That's why HD PVR/roxio/etc have been delayed, it's because I'm going to just implement them with new refactored directshow code.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Jim said:
			
		

> Yes, it will.  That's why HD PVR/roxio/etc have been delayed, it's because I'm going to just implement them with new refactored directshow code.



Oh thank god, it's such a hassle having to use the stream ez program that comes with the HD PVR 2, can't have webcam, overlay, etc and with my some what medicore setup can't have people in skype with me playing console games.


----------



## TimeTrx (Oct 6, 2013)

Can't wait to build it on linux. Btw, do you think this would be good for SteamOS adoption?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by "adoption", but if it runs on Linux, you could use it to stream games on SteamOS.


----------



## TimeTrx (Oct 7, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by "adoption", but if it runs on Linux, you could use it to stream games on SteamOS.


I meant do you think you will be able to use it on the OS and will it help the OS grow as more people use it.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, you should be able to use it on SteamOS, but I'm not sure what the UI will be like on SteamOS's side. Hard to say ahead of time. But it's Linux, so why not?

I think OBS being available on Linux will certainly help some people be comfortable switching, since they know they can still stream.


----------



## Muf (Oct 7, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> Yes, you should be able to use it on SteamOS, but I'm not sure what the UI will be like on SteamOS's side. Hard to say ahead of time.


Considering the rewrite separates the streaming/compositing engine completely, any UI is possible. If Steam provides some sort of Big Picture SDK, it should be possible to write an OBS GUI for it.


----------



## Mischka (Oct 8, 2013)

Posting for reference. I would certainly be interested in testing once it reaches operational status.


----------



## MaartenBaert (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Being a Linux user, I had never heard of this project, but it sounds interesting. I was working on something similar myself:
http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/
https://github.com/MaartenBaert/ssr
It does ... well pretty much the same as what you're doing, but with more codecs (ffmpeg) and no compositing or plugins, and Linux-only. And RTMP support is not as good as I would like. But it works well for normal recording and it's GPL, so feel free to reuse my code :).

I have a working OpenGL capturing system, but I have to admit that my OpenGL knowledge is rather limited, so it isn't as efficient as it could be (PBO's will make things faster, but using them without interfering with the game itself can be tricky - I think separate code will be needed for different OpenGL versions).

Good luck!

PS: If you're trying to make a cross-platform UI, I highly recommend Qt. It looks essentially native and it's very fast (faster than GTK and definitely wxWidgets).


----------



## theepicone268 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't wait for this! :D


----------



## bilehazard (Oct 16, 2013)

Late to this, but very nice to here that the code will be easier for anyone interested in adding their own designs into the program. Cant wait to see what the finished product will have in store for us end users.


----------



## snakeboxmedia (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome news! 

If you need someone to alpha test a semi broken Mac/OSX version please let me know. :)


----------



## theepicone268 (Oct 19, 2013)

snakeboxmedia said:
			
		

> Awesome news!
> 
> If you need someone to alpha test a semi broken Mac/OSX version please let me know. :)


Same here!


----------



## MrBluePlaydoh (Oct 23, 2013)

*Any Progress*

So been a long time since a mod or Jim has posted in this topic,  Is there any more news for the MAC version?

Thanks.


----------



## GuardianX (Oct 23, 2013)

Long time?

From a cursory glance he said he was redesigning the project (maybe not entirely) from the ground up. That isn't a "I'll see you all in a month" thing usually.


----------



## MrBluePlaydoh (Oct 23, 2013)

GuardianX said:
			
		

> Long time?
> 
> From a cursory glance he said he was redesigning the project (maybe not entirely) from the ground up. That isn't a "I'll see you all in a month" thing usually.



If you read what i said i said "Any more news" i dont expect it to be out within a month!


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 23, 2013)

If you look at the GitHub repository you'll see that he has been actively working on it daily. If you want to know the status of the project, just read the commit messages as they come in.

As for status update on the four items he mentioned on the first page of the thread, he has finished the OpenGL module and is currently working on the audio subsystem.


----------



## MrBluePlaydoh (Oct 23, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> If you look at the GitHub repository you'll see that he has been actively working on it daily. If you want to know the status of the project, just read the commit messages as they come in.
> 
> As for status update on the four items he mentioned on the first page of the thread, he has finished the OpenGL module and is currently working on the audio subsystem.



Perfect thanks.


----------



## 2600 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just got a Mac and am surprised there are no free, full-featured streaming solutions on OS X, even a poorly performing one, so I'm following your progress with much interest. Thanks for all your hard work! If there's a way to donate, I will!


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 25, 2013)

You can donate here: http://obsproject.com/donate


----------



## UberDragon (Oct 27, 2013)

Pretty impressive.

Only few developers would actually take such a step at this point. This sounds pretty exciting, considering that the current OBS is already much better than most other streaming applications, and probably the best free one.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 28, 2013)

Reading that the OpenGL stuff is done is getting me excited seeing as Jim said that would be the hardest part to get out of the way :DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bifuteki (Oct 30, 2013)

If you need a tester for MAC i am here for you guys. I am currently working with some other people with testing mac streaming apps.


----------



## kyuser101 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome! This looks great! I noticed a commit with the message "finish up most of the source audio stuff". Does this mean the audio subsystem Jim mentioned is finished? If so, does that mean we should see some kind of release soon? Just asking because OBS is the only reason I'm still on Windows! :) Linux has compatibility with all of the games I really play, so this is the missing piece!


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how "finished"-finished it is, but I do know that Jim has started initial work on UI design. No promises on release dates.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so excite


----------



## Evu (Nov 6, 2013)

and i just can't hide it


----------



## Mania (Nov 7, 2013)

My body is ready.


----------



## kyuser101 (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like Jim has gotten a UI functioning! It's coming! :D


----------



## benklett (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice:


----------



## Mania (Nov 8, 2013)

I think it is a sign from a higher power that my xSplit membership just ran out today.  I'm not renewing it.  I only used it because it supported the HDPVR, but hopefully Jim has worked his magic once again!


----------



## Weegee (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey there,

although I'm not really good at it I've created a small PKGBUILD for all Arch Linux users who want to test the new OBS git builds, you can find it on GitHub. I wasn't really sure about the dependencies, so I just added wxgtk and ffmpeg as a start.

Now let's see how OBS on Linux develops ... :)


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2013)

Remember that wx2.9.6+ now supports cocoa (I've been using the release candidates of wx3.0), and it looks really good and builds with 64bit.  The toolkit has been super easy to set up and all the operating systems look good and use native controls.  It also has GTK3 support on linux now as well.  Also they got rid of the MFC-like binding thing, and everything is handled through virtual functions.  I know people like QT but I really think people should start giving wx a chance, this really is an excellent toolkit and is very easy to use.

Also sorry about that font thing, I actually changed the font away from default accidentally.

weegee - You are awesome, thank you very much for that.  I use debian so I can't really test that, but hopefully everything is building okay, I admittedly wasn't entirely sure at first.

Also thanks to palana we should have some cmake files as well if people wish to use that over autotools


----------



## kyuser101 (Nov 9, 2013)

Awesome! So what's left on the "to-do list" before you make an "official" release? :D


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2013)

Outside of the UI, just need to refactor the captures (for windows it'd be window/game/monitor capture), the outputs (streaming, file output, and such), finish up the sound mixing system, and basically link them all together via the UI to make them all usable via UI.  It's still somewhat a lot of things to do, but it's not so much rewriting this time as much as just refactoring, so it's not a huge deal fortunately.

I might have to refine libobs some more.  One thing that's been bugging me a bit is that plugins really need to be able to control scenes and such so I'm trying to factor that in, might have to redesign some of the core functions to accommodate this.

Linux/OSX capture stuff will unfortunately have to wait while I construct the application and get it to a useable state.  We have OSX opengl code working but it hasn't been committed to the repo yet, the opengl stuff is easy, but linux and OSX capturing are another story entirely.  After the program's back in shape I'll probably have to handle the linux capture stuff, though others will be handling the OSX stuff.  I'm hoping that maybe I can find a linux engineer willing to do the video/audio capture so I can focus on other things.

Edit - Ugh and I do have to almost totally rewrite the capture device code though.  I've been promising people I'd do that.  That will be a pain because I have to write in the new USB 2.0 code.  I will get the app functioning first so people can start contributing and writing plugins first however, then I'll get on to the device stuff.  That has to be properly rewritten.


----------



## ctlw83 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have bookmarked the GitHub page and will be monitoring progress.  I was excited enough about finding OBS as it is now.  This redesign is going to be great!

I think that multi-OS coding is a no-brainer at this point and am glad you decided to undertake that challenge.  I don't pretend to know anything much about programming.  I have done some volunteer work on a fan game, mostly in terms of website stuff, and do know that they made a similar decision to switch to a game engine that will work more fluidly with multiple OSes.

Being an Open Source project, that flexibility is HUGE, as it will empower users across the board to be able to do video productions.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait! I want now D:

Edit: Will you be letting people apply to beta test it? I'd like to test out the HD PVR capturing if possible and other things.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2013)

Of course, people will be able to run it at any point in development.  May not be functional, but anyone can always see it if they wish.

The new device code won't be ready for a while.  I'm probably going to to do that as the last part of the windows version just because I want to let people get to development on other parts of the application


----------



## someonepl (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Jim, I have only 1 question. Will it be ready in 3 months?

Thanks for reply!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## Mania (Nov 13, 2013)

Some might say OBS will be ready....soon™.


>:)


----------



## ekce (Nov 14, 2013)

Weegee said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> although I'm not really good at it I've created a small PKGBUILD for all Arch Linux users who want to test the new OBS git builds, you can find it on GitHub. I wasn't really sure about the dependencies, so I just added wxgtk and ffmpeg as a start.
> 
> Now let's see how OBS on Linux develops ... :)



Thank you for this! I'd been meaning to do something like this myself but I've been so busy these days. I just used your script and was able to build OBS. There are a couple changes it needs though. In Archlinux we use both wxwidgets 2.8 and 2.9 in parallel (this is due to incompatible API/ABI stuff). 
The two current packages are:



> extra/wxgtk 2.8.12.1-5
> community/wxgtk2.9 2.9.5-1



The current OBS wants >= 2.9.  You can check the libraries with: 



> wx-config-2.9 --libs



Because of this the PKGBUILD needs to be updated with these two lines.



> depends=('wxgtk2.9' 'ffmpeg')


in build()


> ./configure --prefix='/usr' --with-wxdir='/usr/include/wx-2.9' --with-wx-config='/usr/bin/wx-config-2.9'



I used quote tags because code tags are huge.


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2013)

Well not duke nukem forever "soon", thank god.  It's much further along than that.

I'm actually going to try to see if I can speed up things and make it so that other devs can actively start working on the project.  I think that's key at the moment, as I'm currently the only person doing any actual code.

Actually got a bit stuck designing the studio window UI recently.  There's people who want the system to be comprised of traditional channel-style output, and others who want a newer approach.  We haven't decided what to do for it yet.


----------



## ctlw83 (Nov 14, 2013)

If you wanted to be really crazy you could set up a dual or flexible UI.  One would be the UI as it is now, which largely fits game streamers and other things like that.  The other can be a UI which creates a small-windowed preview of all the scenes as they are set up and then a main "program" window which shows what is actually streaming.  Clicking on an individual preview block would then take up the whole left window and allow the scene to be edited, saved, and then go back to the 4-5 scene preview.  This would be closer to the setup of a TV studio/network kind of workflow.  

Of course, that would be ridiculously complex and taxing to produce on your own.  That, and the PC resources needed to display all of the scenes at once, while still streaming and possibly recording might not be feasible.

I am particularly interested in seeing what is being done with the shaders/effects when all is said and done.  The back-end improvements in the code will probably result in a much more stable and smooth-running application, and that is great.  However, I am really excited in the UI and video processing changes.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 14, 2013)

The 2 UI idea is basically already the plan: a standard version like OBS has now, and a Studio/Producer UI that is more fitting for more sophisticated production. However, it's most likely that saved layouts won't be compatible between UI versions.


----------



## ctlw83 (Nov 15, 2013)

That makes sense.  My thinking is that someone using the "production style" layout wouldn't be switching back and forth with the standard layout anyway.  That is, unless they were experimenting, found it not to be to their liking, and switching back.

It sounds great though!


----------



## Cronos (Nov 20, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> The 2 UI idea is basically already the plan: a standard version like OBS has now, and a Studio/Producer UI that is more fitting for more sophisticated production. However, it's most likely that saved layouts won't be compatible between UI versions.



Heh, I already think what OBS has now is advanced enough. Probably becuase I'll never have to use all of the features and options; maybe only a quarter or half of them.


----------



## SkyKiller63 (Nov 21, 2013)

So, is there any way that I can download and use a "Test build" or something? I would really like to check out the progress on this! I'm excited for this to be done! (Whenever that may be, I know that it's not the easiest thing to do)


----------



## crono141 (Nov 21, 2013)

SkyKiller63 said:
			
		

> So, is there any way that I can download and use a "Test build" or something? I would really like to check out the progress on this! I'm excited for this to be done! (Whenever that may be, I know that it's not the easiest thing to do)



I downloaded the source from git, but since I'm a noob when it comes to compiling I had no idea on how to build it.  I don't even know if its functional yet though.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2013)

It's not easy to build because of wx and ffmpeg.  I'll add build instructions to it when I have the rest of the dependencies sorted out


----------



## jonbro (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey there! I just got this compiling on mac (more or less), and I am wondering if I could do anything to contribute. I am guessing since it is early days now you are in a bit of a one man show mode, but I would be happy to contribute little things (like the changes I made to the cmake scripts to get everything compiling). Or even if you want just issues filed or that type of thing. Alternately, if you want big things (the mac screen streaming?), I would be happy to take a stab.


----------



## Taladan (Nov 22, 2013)

Jim - it is gratifying to see that you've finally gotten around to a place where you can start working on osx/linux support.  I've been streaming to twitch (from linux) with a script I cobbled together using FFMPEG for a couple of years now.  Even though I'm no programmer I can tell you that I've gotten a lot of feedback on quality and such, and one of the biggest problems I've had with ffmpeg is actually two different things:  Lack of consistancy in quality and desync issues between audio and video.  I'm not sure how to get around either of these, but I wanted to comment on it so that you (or whomever will be working on the linux version) can be aware of it and keep an eye out for that in your testing.  

It will be so good to have an actual quality program designed for streaming from linux instead of having to bend things that were never meant to do this into it.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DanAdamKOF (Nov 24, 2013)

Will this be compatible with XP?  I know XP is ancient but there's some (admittedly niche) games I have that run better on my setup on my XP partition than on 7.


----------



## Muf (Nov 24, 2013)

DanAdamKOF said:
			
		

> Will this be compatible with XP?  I know XP is ancient but there's some (admittedly niche) games I have that run better on my setup on my XP partition than on 7.


There is a possibility that it might support XP at some point, because there will be OpenGL support (necessary for Mac and Linux) which doesn't require a specific version of Windows (just up-to-date drivers). Whether things like Game Capture will be supported then becomes a different question entirely. The glimmer of hope in the situation is that Windows versions prior to Vista (XP and earlier) support an OpenGL hack where you create a full screen invisible window and use GLCopyTexSubImage2D() to copy the front buffer to a texture, essentially enabling hardware-accelerated monitor capture. I'd imagine that all of this is incredibly low priority though, as getting DXGI platforms (Vista and up), Mac, and Linux working will be most important at first.


----------



## Plateofrice (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey, so approximately how long more before OBS is compatible with mac?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 25, 2013)

If you're asking when a release will be, I wouldn't expect anything for a few more months.


----------



## HowlaUK (Nov 25, 2013)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> If you're asking when a release will be, I wouldn't expect anything for a few more months.



Is this few months a final release date, or are we looking at a few months before a working alpha version?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 25, 2013)

Before a usable pre-alpha, more like. A "1.0" type release is probably _years_ away. It will probably be in an extended beta like the current iteration of OBS is.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

For mac, I'm probably going to buy a mac in order to speed up development for it.  As for windows, windows will probably be first to get an alpha, though mac might come at the same time, and then linux shortly after.  I might have a rough alpha in a month, but it probably won't have things like capture device support at first (because everything is being rewritten/refactored).

I've finished up the internal design (after lengthy discussions with other contributors and users and considering all possible and future features), and right now I'm working on getting a UI implemented so developers have something tangible to work with.  Most important thing is UI and core right now so it can open up room for other contributors in order to speed up development.  Getting it outputting/recording/streaming sources.


----------



## ctlw83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thought this might be amusing.  Saw it on XKCD and figured it was relevant to development of ANY software, and amusing too.


----------



## TriGeo (Nov 27, 2013)

Will the mac version be compatible with mac screen capture programs like CamTwist (http://camtwiststudio.com/). It's a free program that is similar to external capture devices.

I understand if it won't be released with the first public version, but I'm wondering if it ever will


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2013)

OBS on mac will have its own screen capture options available.  Palana or I will implement our own, I don't want to rely on external program dependencies.


----------



## TriGeo (Nov 28, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## partouf (Nov 28, 2013)

ughhh why are the build requirements for obs-studio so ridiculous cutting-edge for linux :(

any distribution recommended where I don't have to build gcc myself or configure an alternative package repo where i have to figure out how to get rid of all kinds of conflicts? :(


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2013)

You shouldn't have to build GCC yourself, and any reasonable linux distribution should allow you to simply download the latest GCC if necessary.  It just requires at least C++0x support or higher.


----------



## kyuser101 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm sure this is extremely simple and I'm just missing something obvious, but how would I go about building this from the source? I've done it before with different programs by issuing "./configure", "make", and then "sudo make install", but that doesn't seem to be working with this. I'm sure it's obvious, but I am not seeing it right now. :) Not planning on actually trying to use it for productiveness, just trying to build it from source as a learning experience! :)

OS: Ubuntu Linux 13.10 64-bit


----------



## benklett (Dec 1, 2013)

kyuser101 said:
			
		

> I'm sure this is extremely simple and I'm just missing something obvious, but how would I go about building this from the source? I've done it before with different programs by issuing "./configure", "make", and then "sudo make install", but that doesn't seem to be working with this. I'm sure it's obvious, but I am not seeing it right now. :) Not planning on actually trying to use it for productiveness, just trying to build it from source as a learning experience! :)
> 
> OS: Ubuntu Linux 13.10 64-bit



You have to issue "sh autogen.sh"  before you can issue "./configure".


----------



## kyuser101 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks! I am now getting another error. :P When running autogen.sh, I get this output:


Spoiler





```
configure.ac:9: installing './config.guess'
configure.ac:9: installing './config.sub'
configure.ac:12: installing './install-sh'
configure.ac:12: installing './missing'
libobs-opengl/makefile.am:1: warning: 'INCLUDES' is the old name for 'AM_CPPFLAGS' (or '*_CPPFLAGS')
libobs-opengl/makefile.am:14: error: Libtool library used but 'LIBTOOL' is undefined
libobs-opengl/makefile.am:14:   The usual way to define 'LIBTOOL' is to add 'LT_INIT'
libobs-opengl/makefile.am:14:   to 'configure.ac' and run 'aclocal' and 'autoconf' again.
libobs-opengl/makefile.am:14:   If 'LT_INIT' is in 'configure.ac', make sure
libobs-opengl/makefile.am:14:   its definition is in aclocal's search path.
libobs-opengl/makefile.am: installing './depcomp'
libobs/makefile.am:11: error: Libtool library used but 'LIBTOOL' is undefined
libobs/makefile.am:11:   The usual way to define 'LIBTOOL' is to add 'LT_INIT'
libobs/makefile.am:11:   to 'configure.ac' and run 'aclocal' and 'autoconf' again.
libobs/makefile.am:11:   If 'LT_INIT' is in 'configure.ac', make sure
libobs/makefile.am:11:   its definition is in aclocal's search path.
obs/makefile.am:1: warning: 'INCLUDES' is the old name for 'AM_CPPFLAGS' (or '*_CPPFLAGS')
test/test-input/makefile.am:1: warning: 'INCLUDES' is the old name for 'AM_CPPFLAGS' (or '*_CPPFLAGS')
test/test-input/makefile.am:13: error: Libtool library used but 'LIBTOOL' is undefined
test/test-input/makefile.am:13:   The usual way to define 'LIBTOOL' is to add 'LT_INIT'
test/test-input/makefile.am:13:   to 'configure.ac' and run 'aclocal' and 'autoconf' again.
test/test-input/makefile.am:13:   If 'LT_INIT' is in 'configure.ac', make sure
test/test-input/makefile.am:13:   its definition is in aclocal's search path.
autoreconf: automake failed with exit status: 1
```



Probably not related to this, but I do have the build-essential package installed, as well as wxWidgets and the GTK 3 Dev package.

Also, I hope it is okay to put this in this topic instead of making a new one, as it is related to the OBS redux. Let me know if it's not! :)

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2013)

Just for clarification, kyuser101 came by chat, the problem was he didn't have libtool installed.

I didn't get much work done this weekend due to the holiday (among other things)


----------



## crono141 (Dec 12, 2013)

Will observed studio support recording each audio source to its own track, similar to how dxtory works?


----------



## paibox (Dec 12, 2013)

While it is definitely possible to do so, adding it to the core functionality is not a priority. OBS is first and foremost a streaming application, and multiple audio tracks have no place in that environment. Anyone is free to add such functionality if they want, of course.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2013)

It's possible to do with the new code fortunately.  A lot of people have been requesting it so I'll see what can be done at some point but it won't be high priority at first


----------



## BullHorn7 (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't wait man, thanks for doing this. :)


----------



## someonepl (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello Jim, I saw that you are working on UI at github, I hope I'm right ? How much time did you need to provide alpha version for Windows (compiled *.exe file for testing) ? I really want to help but my programming skills in C are not enough for this project :D


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll announce it when I need testing, I don't know specifically when that will be.

I'll also add compilation instructions at some point as well


----------



## NicolaConnect (Dec 13, 2013)

Estimated time? I cannot resist :D


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 13, 2013)

As has been stated earlier in the thread, I wouldn't expect an initial alpha release until early 2014.


----------



## CrystalGamma (Dec 16, 2013)

When trying to build OBS using the PKGBUILD posted a few pages ago, I get this error:


> /usr/share/automake-1.14/am/depend2.am: error: am__fastdepOBJCXX does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
> /usr/share/automake-1.14/am/depend2.am:   The usual way to define 'am__fastdepOBJCXX' is to add 'AC_PROG_OBJCXX'
> /usr/share/automake-1.14/am/depend2.am:   to 'configure.ac' and run 'aclocal' and 'autoconf' again
> obs/makefile.am: error: Objective C++ source seen but 'OBJCXX' is undefined
> ...



Any idea how work around that?

Also, I did manage to build the program two days ago using the normal


> ./autogen.sh
> ./configure
> make
> make install


However, I got an error on startup about not being able to load the locale files (my system locale is de_DE, so I can understand that to some degree, although I thought it would just work in English instead). How would I get it to load in English?
$ LANG=en obs
did not work for me ...


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah sorry about that, it's actually not working on linux currently.  The error in autoconf just means that it's missing AC_PROG_OBJCXX.

Right now for linux there are two issues:  getting opengl working, and setting up the directories.

Also it requires the latest version of GCC (4.8+), otherwise you'll encounter compiler errors due to C++11 usage.


----------



## Weegee (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey there, just curious about your Linux version progress (as I don't get the "main" window anymore, the program just aborts telling me _There appears to be no monitors.  Er, this technically shouldn't be possible_).

I guess that it's not your main focus right now as there is obviously more important stuff to do in the "2.0" version of OBS, so I just wanted to add that you could make a post about it on the Linux gaming/Linux subreddits if you need help with the Linux development. It's such a nice project and there are no "real" alternatives on Linux right now (except for small hackish ffmpeg scripts and SimpleScreenRecorder), so people might be interested in helping you with that.

Merry Christmas to you (and everyone else in here of course) and keep up the good work :)


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2013)

Linux version doesn't work right now, as there's no linux-specific GL code.  Also, the procedure that queries the monitor data also is unimplemented on linux at the moment.

Actually obs-studio is my top priority at the moment.  I'll consider your advice about requesting linux developers.

Hope you had a great christmas as well


----------



## computerquip (Dec 27, 2013)

I would suggest changing "nix" to the specific windowing system. For instance, instead of *nix, call it x11. This will prevent possible future collision with an addition to supporting wayland or any other windowing system that may come up. 

Also, I wouldn't mind implementing a Linux capable GetMonitors function for you for x11 but I'm not sure what restrictions I need to abide by. Do you have a particular library you want to use?


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2013)

Good point.  I'll do so, thank you for pointing it out.

And yea, if you have the knowledge, please do so.  Also feel free to chat with me directly on IRC any time if you wish if you're interested in linux development, I can't really focus on linux specifically right now myself so it would be nice to have some more people to help speed up its implementation.


----------



## MountainGoat (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi guys :)

I just want to put it out there that I'm an experienced C / C++ developer with an interest in getting a streaming software working for MacOS X.  I run a small-time streaming site and I'd like to provide better support for my Mac streamers.

I'd also be interested in bringing financial support if needed :)  I can't contribute much, but I could probably pay enough to help get a mac for development.

I've got a mac myself and would be happy to build, debug, and test; GUI / video is not really a strength for me (I've mostly programmed utilities and back end stuff) but anything I can do to help along I would be happy to do.

Thanks a lot for your hard work!


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 31, 2013)

Cool, thanks for your offer of assistance! I believe Jim has procured a Mac for development already, but the OBS team is always open to donations (link at the top of the page).

If you want to get involved with development, I suppose the first step would be to join the IRC channel (webchat link at the top of the page, or just join #obsproject and #obs-dev on quakenet) and talk with Jim in there. And you can always check out the code and build it yourself (note that wxWidgets 3.0 and ffmpeg are prerequisites).


----------



## sww1235 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it possible to post build instructions either for linux or for macosx that are easy for someone who is relatively familiar with the command line to follow. I would love to help out with the development but I do not know how to code. I would love to be a beta/bug finder if at all possible.

thank you

stephen


----------



## varyak (Jan 3, 2014)

sww1235 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to post build instructions either for linux or for macosx that are easy for someone who is relatively familiar with the command line to follow. I would love to help out with the development but I do not know how to code. I would love to be a beta/bug finder if at all possible.
> 
> thank you
> 
> stephen



If the builds are ready for public testing, they will let you know.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2014)

Preliminary build instructions have been added: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/bl ... er/INSTALL

Linux build is apparently now functional (or more specifically X11), all hail computerquip and danharibo for their work in getting all the required functions filled in.  Wayland support is also going to be added as well at some point.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jim said:
			
		

> Preliminary build instructions have been added: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/bl ... er/INSTALL
> 
> Linux build is apparently now functional (or more specifically X11), all hail computerquip and danharibo for their work in getting all the required functions filled in.  Wayland support is also going to be added as well at some point.



Does that mean it is ready for beta testing?

I have been waiting to get my hands on this for a while! :) The original obs doesn't work on my pc. Thanks to everyone who contributed!


----------



## paibox (Jan 4, 2014)

It's not ready for beta testing, no. When it is, builds will be released for testing.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## computerquip (Jan 5, 2014)

The application compiles, installs, and works (for what little there is at the moment). Currently, the main repository only works with autoconf on Linux but I have a working Cmake installation in my repository that I hope to get submitted after someone with a Mac (and/or Windows) can test it. 

I haven't submitted much yet but I hope to keep contributing.


----------



## oxez (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello.

I am impressed by the work you have done on the multi-platform rewrite so far, keep it up! I might be able to contribute some code in the near future, depends on my other projects.

Jim, you have stated earlier in the thread that you are running Debian. I am also running Debian. The issue right now is that they do NOT include ffmpeg in their repos, but they include libav (this could change for Debian 8, see this RFP: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=729203). libav is NOT compatible with ffmpeg, but the opposite is true (ffmpeg is compatible with libav)

Assuming they stick with libav, will you consider adding support for it? Remember that Ubuntu also went the libav way, that's a huge chunk of linux users there. Of course we can use deb-multimedia.org, but myself I try to not use 3rd party repos unless I 'really' need to..

Hopefully the Debian Multimedia team will go ahead and go back to ffmpeg (it's superior to libav in everyway, as in it merges libav code and add new features themselves), but gotta prepare for the worst !

Thanks !


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2014)

As I said the previous time this came up, if it's not very difficult to use both, then I don't mind.  However, if it becomes too much of a pain to maintain both, then no, I will not support both, you will have to download whichever one I choose for whichever distro you are using.

Just so you know. you -can- download ffmpeg for debian-based distros and livav for ffmpegs distros.  It's not -that- hard to set up.  In fact, it's very easy to set up.


----------



## oxez (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll see if there are simple ways to support both libraries (surely the popular applications do like VLC)

While I know it is easy to setup ffmpeg on debian, I prefer not using third party repositories (example: deb-multimedia offer ffmpeg packages along with other packages depending on it)


----------



## JPL (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello!  This project seems to be progressing at a commendable rate, so I thought I'd try to build it and see how usable it is.  I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit with the built-in Nvidia binary drivers, so my setup is fairly standard.

Right now I can't seem to get the project to build.  Is autoconf still the preferred option for this, or is cmake support now functional?  I get different errors at different stages of compilation with each.

When I run autogen.sh in the base directory, it generates a configure file, and when I run that I get this error:


Spoiler



checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes
checking how to convert x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for ar... ar
checking for archiver @FILE support... @
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for gawk... gawk
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99
checking for gcc -std=gnu99 option to accept ISO Standard C... (cached) -std=gnu99
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU Objective C compiler... no
checking whether gcc accepts -g... no
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU Objective C++ compiler... no
checking whether g++ accepts -g... no
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for g++... g++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E
checking for ld used by g++... /usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking dependency style of g++... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /bin/sed
checking whether g++ supports C++11 features by default... no
checking whether g++ supports C++11 features with -std=gnu++11... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for X11... yes
checking for XINERAMA... yes
checking for GTK... yes
checking libavcodec/avcodec.h usability... yes
checking libavcodec/avcodec.h presence... yes
checking for libavcodec/avcodec.h... yes
checking libavformat/avformat.h usability... yes
checking libavformat/avformat.h presence... yes
checking for libavformat/avformat.h... yes
checking libavutil/avutil.h usability... yes
checking libavutil/avutil.h presence... yes
checking for libavutil/avutil.h... yes
checking libavutil/channel_layout.h usability... yes
checking libavutil/channel_layout.h presence... yes
checking for libavutil/channel_layout.h... yes
checking libswscale/swscale.h usability... yes
checking libswscale/swscale.h presence... yes
checking for libswscale/swscale.h... yes
checking libswresample/swresample.h usability... yes
checking libswresample/swresample.h presence... yes
checking for libswresample/swresample.h... yes
checking for avcodec_find_encoder_by_name in -lavcodec... yes
checking for av_guess_format in -lavformat... yes
checking for av_samples_alloc in -lavutil... yes
checking for sws_scale in -lswscale... yes
checking for swr_convert in -lswresample... no
configure: error: libswresample not found



I seem to have the libswresample library installed, though via the libmyth-dev package:


Spoiler



$ apt-file find libswresample
libmyth-dev: /usr/include/mythtv/libswresample/swresample.h
libmyth-dev: /usr/include/mythtv/libswresample/version.h



When I try to build via Cmake, it generates makefiles, but I get these errors when I try to make:


Spoiler



[  1%] Building C object libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/obs.c.o
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c: In function ‘obs_init_data’:
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c:235:2: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘pthread_mutexattr_settype’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
  if (pthread_mutexattr_settype(&attr, PTHREAD_MUTEX_RECURSIVE) != 0)
  ^
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c:235:39: error: ‘PTHREAD_MUTEX_RECURSIVE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
  if (pthread_mutexattr_settype(&attr, PTHREAD_MUTEX_RECURSIVE) != 0)
                                       ^
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c:235:39: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c: In function ‘obs_set_output_source’:
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c:481:2: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘calldata_getptr’ from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]
  calldata_getptr(&params, "source", &source);
  ^
In file included from /home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c:18:0:
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/callback/calldata.h:188:20: note: expected ‘void **’ but argument is of type ‘struct obs_source **’
 static inline bool calldata_getptr   (calldata_t data, const char *name,
                    ^
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/obs.c: At top level:
/home/jpl/src/obs-studio/libobs/callback/calldata.h:355:13: warning: ‘calldata_setchar’ defined but not used [-Wunused-function]
 static void calldata_setchar  (calldata_t data, const char *name, char val)
             ^
make[2]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/obs.c.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2



For what it's worth, I built (successfully, and installed) ffmpeg from source after seeing the instructions recommend that.

If these errors are due to the project's incompleteness, I understand completely and can wait a while before trying again.  If not, maybe this is helpful as the experience of a non-contributor.

Please continue the awesome work!


----------



## Weegee (Jan 11, 2014)

JPL said:
			
		

> I seem to have the libswresample library installed, though via the libmyth-dev package:


It's a problem related to the libav/ffmpeg split in Debian and Ubuntu. libav is a fork from ffmpeg which is not compatible with ffmpeg, so there are library issues if some project depends on stuff from ffmpeg which doesn't exist in libav. I think this only affects Debian and Ubuntu though as every other distribution uses ffmpeg instead of libav (correct me if I'm wrong).

So yeah, the only way to compile OBS on Debian/Ubuntu right now is by compiling ffmpeg from source first.



			
				JPL said:
			
		

> If these errors are due to the project's incompleteness, I understand completely and can wait a while before trying again.  If not, maybe this is helpful as the experience of a non-contributor.


Linux support is reeeally rudimentary right now. Even though I can compile OBS (Arch Linux x64 here), it immediately crashes and outputs the following:


Spoiler





```
Attempted path: /usr/local/share/obs-studio/locale/en.txt
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs-studio/locale/en.txt

(obs:12085): Gdk-WARNING **: gdkdrawable-x11.c:952 drawable is not a pixmap or window
X and Y: 741 385
Backbuffers: 2
Color Format: 3
ZStencil Format: 0
Adapter: 0

GLX error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

Failed to make context current.
device_create (GL) failed
Number of memory leaks: 0
```



Also, the main focus is on Windows (and OSX if you look at the GitHub commit messages?) at the moment I guess, although there has been some Linux work. I think Jim needed more Linux developers some time ago, but I don't know what the current situation looks like.



			
				JPL said:
			
		

> Please continue the awesome work!


Yeah Jim, do that :)


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2014)

We still don't have linux working as nicely as I'd like right now.  There are a number of issues with it at the moment.  One especially is getting hardware acceleration working properly with non-proprietary graphics drivers, because they don't have some of the features we're currently using.  However, it is being worked on.


----------



## computerquip (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I'm still working on it. :/

The crash above has been temporarily fixed on my branch. It's just a matter of one function call that fixes it but I'm not sure if that "fix" is permanent. I don't like putting in temporary fixes that might create other issues eventually.

EDIT: For instance, SFML actually uses this fix in one of its tutorials. Look below or search for "__WXGTK__" on this page: http://sfml-dev.org/tutorials/1.6/graph ... idgets.php

While other implementations simply don't need that. The tutorial is a bit old however so I'm trying to make sure nothing has change since this was created and that the quirk is still required.


----------



## computerquip (Jan 11, 2014)

Weegee, test now. ;)


----------



## computerquip (Jan 11, 2014)

Also, concerning Cmake:

CMake is currently MacOSX only. I have a branch that allows it to work on Linux but there are quirks with it on MacOSX. I do not have a Mac at all so I can't test it to get it to work. For right now, priority for Linux is autotools. CMake is for MacOSX. 

If the cheapest retail Mac wasn't just above $600, I might have considered buying a Mac for development....


----------



## Weegee (Jan 12, 2014)

computerquip said:
			
		

> Weegee, test now. ;)


Just did, it works fine now. I get the main application window and can play around in the settings a bit, cool :)


----------



## JPL (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, folks.

I followed the instructions for compiling ffmpeg from source on this page:

https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide

and now I have a compiled version of ffmpeg with all the fixins in a folder in my home directory called ~/ffmpeg_build.  How would I point this project's configure script towards that?  The params I've used for other projects don't seem to work here.


----------



## computerquip (Jan 13, 2014)

You could probably just use the install ability of the make script in FFmpeg. It will install into /usr/local by default which is good since it separates those libraries from what your package manager manages. 

The libraries need to be present even after you configure obs-studio.


----------



## Joseei (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Jim, any estimate till we can use this? I'd love to stream with OBS but my Hauppuge HD PVR 2 just gets a red screen.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 21, 2014)

The estimate still hasn't changed. An initial alpha is still expected to come early this year, so sometime within the next couple months.


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2014)

We're going to be attempting to switch to QT soon.  Have a preliminary FFmpeg output for testing but I need to go over the UI stuff first again before I can use it.


----------



## Tak0r (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you going to have it done with the QT VS plugin or directly with QT Creator?

Anyways very good move dropping the crap idea of using wxWidgets :)


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2014)

wxWidgets wasn't particularly what I'd consider a crap idea.  It's a good library for native widgets.  The reason I did it was in consideration of plugin developers so it would have a lower bar of entry, and so they would have access to a form dialog editor and such.

I'm using the visual studio plugin.


----------



## Weegee (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool, Qt5 is a nice toolkit to work with :)

Now I just need to update my build scripts, though I'll better wait with that until there's a new INSTALL file with the updated dependencies. Nice to see this switch though!


----------



## Ziemas (Jan 25, 2014)

Weegee said:
			
		

> Cool, Qt5 is a nice toolkit to work with :)
> 
> Now I just need to update my build scripts, though I'll better wait with that until there's a new INSTALL file with the updated dependencies. Nice to see this switch though!


I took yours and updated it when I was playing around with it earlier.

https://gist.github.com/Ziemas/8616181

Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Weegee (Jan 25, 2014)

Ziemas said:
			
		

> I took yours and updated it when I was playing around with it earlier.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/Ziemas/8616181
> 
> Hope you don't mind.


Of course not, I'm lazy and it was a quick and dirty PKGBUILD anyway, so thank you :) I've updated mine as well now.


----------



## JPL (Jan 25, 2014)

FYI, I went searching around regarding ffmpeg/libav support in Debian/Ubuntu.  It looks like there is a discussion underway to get ffmpeg back into Debian (and derivatives), as its development pace and quality have proven better than the libav fork's.  So hopefully that will sort itself out eventually and de-complicate the picture for Ubuntu users like me.

In the meantime, there is a well-maintained PPA with recent/latest ffmpeg.

Even with this PPA installed, I still get this error when trying to run ./configure:



Spoiler



checking libavcodec/avcodec.h usability... yes
checking libavcodec/avcodec.h presence... yes
checking for libavcodec/avcodec.h... yes
checking libavformat/avformat.h usability... yes
checking libavformat/avformat.h presence... yes
checking for libavformat/avformat.h... yes
checking libavutil/avutil.h usability... yes
checking libavutil/avutil.h presence... yes
checking for libavutil/avutil.h... yes
checking libavutil/channel_layout.h usability... no
checking libavutil/channel_layout.h presence... no
checking for libavutil/channel_layout.h... no
configure: error: libavutil header not found



UPDATE: For anyone who's going down the same path as me, the reason this error occurs is that the PPA I linked above is for ffmpeg 0.10, which is not the latest version (1.2) and doesn't have some of the headers OBS is looking for.  So make sure you're using ffmpeg 1.2 and not an earlier version.


----------



## CoreDuo (Feb 3, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I attempted to get obs-studio working on Siduction (based on Debian sid) in VMware. It built fine, but trying to run it produced this error:


```
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en.txt
Attempted path: /usr/local/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en.txt
X and Y: 909 455
Backbuffers: 2
Color Format: 3
ZStencil Format: 0
Adapter: 0

OpenGL version: 2.1 Mesa 9.2.2

obs-studio requires OpenGL version 2.1 or higher.
device_create (GL) failed
Failed to initialize graphics
Number of memory leaks: 2
```

Didn't know if it was appropriate to post my findings on github, so I'll just leave it here in case it's useful to someone.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2014)

It doesn't currently work on mesa right now.  I'm using a GL extension that isn't supported by it, and I have to make a workaround for it.


----------



## CoreDuo (Feb 3, 2014)

Jim said:
			
		

> It doesn't currently work on mesa right now.  I'm using a GL extension that isn't supported by it, and I have to make a workaround for it.



Ah ok, makes sense.


----------



## computerquip (Feb 6, 2014)

CoreDuo said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, I attempted to get obs-studio working on Siduction (based on Debian sid) in VMware. It built fine, but trying to run it produced this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This actually helped me fix a bug. If you pull latest HEAD, you should get a different output now. Thanks for the output!


----------



## Locutus (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey! Great to hear about the redux project! I'm a friend of someone who does a monthly retro gaming stream, and he's presently using XSplit. I'm trying to convince him that OBS is an alternative that uses less CPU, doesn't need a login on their servers, and is free.

We're missing a few features in the present version of OBS though, compared to XSplit, which would be great if they could be added. Namely rotation/panning of graphics and capture sources and so on. Very important would be FMLE style authentication, because the media server we're presently using (crtmpserver) supports that. I'll add more later, we're just doing some tests. :)


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Feb 9, 2014)

OBS should already support that.
viewtopic.php?p=54411#p54411


----------



## Locutus (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooh thanks Gol! FMLE Auth works perfectly!

Okay, so my friend and I just went through his XSplit scenes, and there's basically just two things that he'd like to have and that are missing at the moment, even though they're not mission critical: Rotation/panning of sources (images, screen capture, webcam etc.), and integrated video playback if possible.

Another thing that would put OBS miles ahead of XSplit: The ability to edit one scene while broadcasting another. That's a feature I'd find VERY useful, and that's being asked for in the XSplit forums for ages!

In any case, multiple thumbs up for this project!!


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Feb 9, 2014)

> and integrated video playback if possible.


This is possible with the video source plugin in OBS1: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4711



> Another thing that would put OBS miles ahead of XSplit: The ability to edit one scene while broadcasting another. That's a feature I'd find VERY useful, and that's being asked for in the XSplit forums for ages



Will be possible with the OBS redux


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2014)

We will definitely have native video/audio integration via ffmpeg.  Editing a scene without broadcasting it will also be possible.


----------



## Locutus (Feb 10, 2014)

Brilliant! No, fantastic! :D

My friend is presently rebuilding all his XSplit scenes in OBS. Especially since he's having some graphical and audio glitches there with his ATI card (red flashes in videos and camera images, audio skips ahead like half a second from time to time), and all the XSplit guys had to say about that was "we don't support ATI, get an NVidia", he's quickly becoming attached to OBS where those glitches do NOT occur!


----------



## Radfordhound (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi. I've got a Roxio Game a Capture HD Pro and a terribly old single-cored laptop. It doesn't even meet the requirements for the roxio software that comes with the card. Yet, somehow, miraculously, it let's me capture in 1080p HD through hdmi at 30 fps! O.o

The problem is that the awful software which comes with the roxio is all you're able to use. And it won't let me live stream to twitch (which it's advertised as capable of) because the software is looking for the old Justin.tv server instead of the new twitch.tv. Roxio won't update it to make it work and so currently it cannot livestream. 

Even worse, I downloaded obs because it's free in hopes it just might detect my roxio, and whenever I press "start recording" or "preview stream" it tells my that my GPU is incapable of initializing DirectX 10. 

I heard about your re-code of obs and decided to check it out. However, I'm a noob and the instructions you provided don't quite make 100% sense to me. 




So, I'd like to know a few things. 

1: Is there a pre-compiled version I could download? If not, can someone compile it to a windows 7 executable and upload it? I would be very grateful. :)

2: I realize my graphics card apparently doesn't support dx10 (even though I've played dx11 games with it. ), but I heard this rewrite supports OpenGL. Would that work on my terrible integrated GPU? I have a "Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family" according to dxdiag, if you need to know. ;)

3: Will this work with my roxio gamecap Hd pro? I heard Jim say that it will be compatible with the hauppage 2 and roxio, but he did not specify roxio game capture or roxio game capture hd pro. 

Thanks so much to anyone who responds to this. :)


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 11, 2014)

First of all, there's not a pre-compiled version of the rewrite for you to download because the rewrite is not in a useable state at all yet. If it was, it would be released for people to try.

Second of all, if you have a single-core laptop, you haven't a snowball's chance in hell of streaming with OBS. It's just not going to happen. The reason you can use Roxio's software to capture is because the Roxio device itself is doing all the heavy lifting. Your computer is just storing the output.

Regarding your other questions: The rewrite will not require DX10 in the same way that the current version of OBS does, so that's good news to people with older hardware and operating systems. And yes, the plan is to add support for capturing the Roxio. But that still means encoding would be done on the computer, not the Roxio itself, so your computer would still be in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Radfordhound (Feb 11, 2014)

dodgepong said:
			
		

> First of all, there's not a pre-compiled version of the rewrite for you to download because the rewrite is not in a useable state at all yet. If it was, it would be released for people to try.
> 
> Second of all, if you have a single-core laptop, you haven't a snowball's chance in hell of streaming with OBS. It's just not going to happen. The reason you can use Roxio's software to capture is because the Roxio device itself is doing all the heavy lifting. Your computer is just storing the output.
> 
> Regarding your other questions: The rewrite will not require DX10 in the same way that the current version of OBS does, so that's good news to people with older hardware and operating systems. And yes, the plan is to add support for capturing the Roxio. But that still means encoding would be done on the computer, not the Roxio itself, so your computer would still be in pretty bad shape.



I know my computer is old. Like, ancient. Problem is I can't afford a new PC now. :/

All I'm wondering is why obs can't just grab this pre-encoded stream and upload it. Sorry if that's a dumb question, but it seems to me that if the encoding is done on the roxio it shouldn't take a very powerful PC to just upload. 

Thanks for responding, though. I'm glad that the stupid dx10 requirement won't be in this rewrite. That's great news! :)

So I guess that even with this re-write it boils down to me getting a new PC. I suppose I need one anyway. I'll hold onto this dusty old thing for a little longer if I can, then we're going pro. *sunglasses*

...At least hopefully. XD


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 11, 2014)

OBS is designed to take a video stream, composite sources together, and then encode the video into h264 video to be streamed to the destination of choice. OBS can't just take already-encoded video and forward it somewhere. OBS expects to do the encoding itself.


----------



## soslick (Feb 12, 2014)

The only reason I use Xsplit over OBS is because Xsplit can directly capture my PVR, and from what I have read it sounds like you will be implementing support for all devices(or at least PVR's).  Can't wait for this re-write to be finished!  I would much rather stream using OBS.


----------



## CookieMonsterZA (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,

Has anyone been able to compile this on Linux? I'm currently using Mint 16 and installed all the dependencies that I need. However, when I try to compile I get this error:


```
[ 78%] Building CXX object obs/CMakeFiles/obs.dir/obs-app.cpp.o
/home/pj/source/obs-studio-master/obs/obs-app.cpp:24:23: fatal error: QProxyStyle: No such file or directory
 #include <QProxyStyle>
                       ^
compilation terminated.
make[2]: *** [obs/CMakeFiles/obs.dir/obs-app.cpp.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [obs/CMakeFiles/obs.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

This is strange because I've installed the qtbase5-dev package via Synaptic and the QProxyStyle header is where it should be.


----------



## Weegee (Feb 14, 2014)

Works for me on Arch Linux. What are your build commands? I use 





> cmake ./ -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE='Release' -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX='/usr'
> make


Maybe that works for you as well?

You're not missing much right now though, I guess it's still a while until there's a first usable alpha-release of OBS 2.0 :)


----------



## CookieMonsterZA (Feb 14, 2014)

Seems like the Qt5 packages in the Mint/Ubuntu repos are a bit buggy. So I've downloaded the Qt 5.2.1 files from the official site and fixed the directories for Qt5:



> Qt5Core_DIR = ~/Qt5.2.1/5.2.1/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Core
> Qt5Gui_DIR = ~/Qt5.2.1/5.2.1/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui
> Qt5Widgets_DIR = ~/Qt5.2.1/5.2.1/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Widgets



That fixed the problem and OBS compiled successfully. :D


----------



## macharborguy (Feb 14, 2014)

computerquip said:
			
		

> Also, concerning Cmake:
> 
> CMake is currently MacOSX only. I have a branch that allows it to work on Linux but there are quirks with it on MacOSX. I do not have a Mac at all so I can't test it to get it to work. For right now, priority for Linux is autotools. CMake is for MacOSX.
> 
> If the cheapest retail Mac wasn't just above $600, I might have considered buying a Mac for development....



you could always build a hackintosh like I did.  http://www.tonymacx86.com is a great place to get build ideas.  I gutted my old gaming PC, found a nice 2" tall Gateway 2000 tower from the local Good Will and built an i7 Hackitosh.


----------



## pierpa91 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sounds great for OSX users like me.
Right now, I have to switch every time to windows 7 installed by bootcamp. 

I'll very happy to help with the beta version when it will come out. 
Just to know, will the mac version support quick sync like the actual windows version? 
Right now, when I use OBS windows version on my iMac (Late 2012) I can't take advantage of the Quick Sync feature of my i5 because Apple blocks it and there is no way to enable it.



Thanks for your work guys!


Pierpa
Italian Streamer


----------



## Krazy (Feb 18, 2014)

Does Intel even have Mac drivers for the iGPU?  If not, there probably won't be any way to use QuickSync, unfortunately.


----------



## pierpa91 (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know if third part application can use Quick Sync, but I do know that some Mac applications, like iMovie, use Quick Sync to export media files.


*EDIT:* I found this in the Apple website (http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-new/feat ... r-features):


> _*Expanded OpenCL support*
> OpenCL in OS X Mavericks supports Intel HD Graphics 4000, Intel HD Graphics 5000, and Intel Iris Pro integrated graphics processors, letting apps tap into the parallel computing power of even more Mac systems._



and this one from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Quick_Sync_Video#Operating_system_support


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2014)

I could be wrong, so feel free to correct if so, but apparently quicksync can only be used on mac via apple's SDKs, and its use is implicit when you use their SDKs, not explicit.  Apple's SDKs decide whether it should be used, you can't actually set them to "use quicksync" directly, they just automatically do depending on the circimstance.  I don't know much else than that though.


----------



## commissar0617 (Feb 20, 2014)

Krazy said:
			
		

> Does Intel even have Mac drivers for the iGPU?  If not, there probably won't be any way to use QuickSync, unfortunately.


yes, of course they do, the lower-end macbooks use intel iGPUs. as far as whether or not Quicksync can be used, I do not know.


----------



## Shadowfury333 (Feb 21, 2014)

Are there any plans to be able to switch between scene configurations in a similar way to profiles? Ideally this would be independent of profile, as profile seems to define an output while scene configurations define an input. However, given that it's likely that there are people who want profile and scene configuration synced, allowing profiles to have an optional associated scene configuration that it automatically picks when you switch to that profile (but you can still change scene configuration afterwards) seems to be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2014)

Status report - I'm almost out of the core, thank god.  That took forever.  Was an incredibly difficult thing to write and design, especially considering the fact that I am anal against any sort of code complexity, and refuse anything that's overly complicated in design or with any "gotchas" (though "gotchas" will no doubt crop up at some point).  The core was very difficult to get right, and has a very large number of features that makes OBS1 look like a cardboard box in comparison.

I'm finally just about to get out of it and focus on other things for once.  Somewhat of a major milestone.

The only things on my "todo" list for the core are:

 Changing video/audio settings on the fly when not outputting (OBS1 turned completely off when not outputting.  obs-studio is always on, so need to somehow "reset" video and/or audio without breaking or losing important data)
 Checking for bugs, code review, things like NULL pointer dereference checks, try to break things on purpose and make sure it handles it properly
 Other tiny things that don't need to be implemented right now, or can be implemented as needed/later (especially a number of functions that aren't needed yet)

The API is starting to solidify, and I'm really liking how it currently feels.  It's partly documented, there are a lot of doxygen comments in the core headers with more to come later.  There are still some things in question about the API (for example I feel a bit iffy about how to handle custom plugin user interface stuff, but I'm just going to have to test it out and get a feel for it to see), but outside of that I'm really liking the state of things currently.

After this I'm going to be focusing on outputs, UI, captures, etc.  Both for windows and mac.  We already have some captures for linux going thanks to the awesome linux coders:  computerquip/benklett who programmed the X opengl stuff, leonhard and Ziemas who programmed the linux audio/video captures.  Mesa support will still be a while because I didn't know about it beforehand, and have to reprogram a good chunk of GL shader code to make it function properly.

For mac, we have both opengl working and a working mac monitor capture already thanks to Palana.  We now just need audio capture and later on device capture (which will suck).  I'm probably going to try to get audio capture going for mac just to get it out of the way first.

After that mac audio capture I'll probably start working on some outputs, basic x264 encoder support, RTMP output, and UI for all that sort of stuff.

Windows of course has both opengl and direct3d working great.  No captures right now though, I'll probably do all the windows-specific stuff a bit later, after outputs.  I am going to redo all the captures for windows.  I am going to completely rewrite game capture and directshow capture as well, as they absolutely need rewriting, the code in OBS1 for those things is absolutely disgusting (actually you could say that for most OBS1 code in general).

Note that there will be more than one UI, it depends on what type of project you'll be using.  There'll be a "basic" interface for casual users which is basically similar to OBS1 and functions on the same simple scenes/sources system, and there'll be a "production" interface which will probably be nothing at all like OBS1 which functions completely different.  We decided to separate them out because they are just so vastly different.

That more advanced interface in particular will probably have to come a bit later after those things as I'm somewhat anxious to get a test version out, so I hope people don't mind if I just try to get a single basic interface first.


----------



## AndehX (Feb 22, 2014)

However you do it is fine Jim.  I think I speak for everyone when I say we are all anxious to give the redux a try.  I myself am especially curious to see what new features and customizations will be available, and how much better it will perform over OBS1.  OBS1 is already vastly superior to things like xsplit, so it's hard to imagine how much better the redux will be


----------



## Weegee (Feb 22, 2014)

Incredible work, it's really great to see that you're making so much progress :)

I can't wait to test the first Linux builds, I'm already compiling and trying out the latest Git releases, even though you obviously can't really do much with them as a regular user. Keep going :)


----------



## bazukas (Feb 22, 2014)

Since linux building instructions are still pending, I assumed that they are the same as for os x.
So I'm not very familiar with cmake, so I have a question. It builds program in rundir so
in order to make it work I have to create share directory and copy needed contents there manually.
I wanted to ask if there is a better way to do it. Also, Jim mentioned that there is linux audio and video
capture, but I only see test sources.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2014)

The linux captures haven't been merged yet.  I am unsure about the exact linux instructions yet because I don't have linux installed.  You generally want to create a subdir like "debug" or "release" (which are directories added to .gitignore so you can safely make them), and then you want to change to those directories, and run "cmake .." with the appropriate parameters.  I'm not entirely sure if it's a modular build or not at the moment though, I'll have to install linux again and take a look at it later.


----------



## jbrouhard (Feb 25, 2014)

I do a lot of Linux gaming, and I am very interested in helping to test the linux development of OBS Redux.  How can I get involved?  Thanks!


----------



## Xphome (Feb 25, 2014)

jbrouhard said:
			
		

> I do a lot of Linux gaming, and I am very interested in helping to test the linux development of OBS Redux.  How can I get involved?  Thanks!


If you're not a developer you wait until it is ready to be tested, in the current state it is not.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 25, 2014)

jbrouhard said:
			
		

> I do a lot of Linux gaming, and I am very interested in helping to test the linux development of OBS Redux.  How can I get involved?  Thanks!


You can check out the github repository and try to get it building, and come to the #obs-dev IRC channel on quakenet, for a start.


----------



## Locutus (Feb 25, 2014)

A big THUMBS UP again from my side for the developers! Can't wait to see OBS2 with its killer features come to fruition! (But no stress, we're happily using OBS1 now as XSplit replacement. ;) )


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm now working on captures, user interface, and other things.

Currently trying to do mac audio capture via CoreAudio which is surprisingly painful.  Seems desktop audio capture is near impossible without some special kernel extension like soundflower to pipe it in through input.  I can get input audio fine, but capturing the desktop audio may require users to use soundflower or something.

Any mac programmers know of any means of capturing desktop audio without messing with system extensions or drivers?


----------



## pierpa91 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not a mac programmer, but I do know that App like ScreenFlow (http://www.telestream.net/screenflow/features.htm) can record desktop audio.


Maybe this can help: https://developer.apple.com/library...o.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40003577-CH3-SW1


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I was meaning actual capture of desktop sound, not general input device capture.  Also, apparently that application you linked also has to install a kernel extension or something to be able to capture desktop sound.  Basically, seems something like soundflower is the only real option at this point.

I already implemented input audio capture for mac just earlier today as of this writing, seems to be working well so far.  You'll be able to use it with soundflower at least and be able to capture your desktop that way for the time being.


----------



## pierpa91 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well... perfect! :)
Personally, I don't think that Soundflower will be a big problem. 

I can't wait to try OBS Studio on my Mac!


----------



## someonepl (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello,

I have got an Asrock Z87 Extreme4 motherboard with HDMI-IN port with functionality : http://www.asrock.com/microsite/intel8/#A2

My question is: are you even thinking about capture this as a video source in your software? I didn't know if it is possible, just asking.

And sorry for my english anyways..


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 1, 2014)

That HDMI-In port isn't a capture port, just a passthrough. You can't capture it.


----------



## jonbro (Mar 1, 2014)

Jim said:
			
		

> I already implemented input audio capture for mac just earlier today as of this writing, seems to be working well so far.  You'll be able to use it with soundflower at least and be able to capture your desktop that way for the time being.



I came across this stack overflow when trying to dig up the answer to this question. It seems like a kext is the only way. It would be really cool if you had an inbuilt one, I find soundflower to be a real pain to use. WavTap works much better for me (even though it is built on soundflowers code). Having source mixing (say between mic and desktop sound) would be really really amazing, the workarounds for getting this working with soundflower are completely out of control.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for the informative link.  Yea, doesn't appear to be a way.  Either soundflower or wavtap should be fine to use.


----------



## Lilrex (Mar 5, 2014)

will the rewrite get shoutcast support ?


----------



## paibox (Mar 5, 2014)

We can't answer that question with any amount of certainty. If someone implements support for it, it'll have it, but it's not something that is currently planned or prioritized in any way.


----------



## Lilrex (Mar 5, 2014)

paibox said:
			
		

> We can't answer that question with any amount of certainty. If someone implements support for it, it'll have it, but it's not something that is currently planned or prioritized in any way.



Thanks. Would it be possible to consider making adding in a DSP easier? I am not a coder so I have not got the slightest clue.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2014)

Basically, the entire thing is completely modular, so if you wanted shoutcast support it could be put in with no issue by someone who knows how to do it.  Or, if it's already in FFmpeg, you could basically just do it that way, as it'll come with FFmpeg outputs on top of our normal outputs.


----------



## CrystalGamma (Mar 7, 2014)

One question: Will OBS2 support changing the codecs more freely than OBS1? (use other video codec like VP9 instead of x264, Opus instead of MP3/AAC) Because the streaming sites will no doubt move on technically in the next years. Best case you can select from all of ffmpeg's codecs :D


----------



## computerquip (Mar 8, 2014)

Perhaps I speak slightly out of place since I'm not as familiar with the design as some of the other developers...

but from my point of view, pretty much any codec you can imagine is potentially supported. Note the word "potentially" however. One may not have implemented support for various reasons or just plain lack of interest. If someone wants something bad enough, it will probably eventually have support, regardless of who implements it (which may not be me or anyone currently active). 

This goes for pretty much everything else. I don't mean to hype of the redux or anything, but their aren't many limitations. You can probably even replace the entire GUI with simplicity if you so wished to. The whole point of the redux is to remove limitations and create a more flexible code base. I think Jim's done a hell of a good job of creating a design and interface that does just that. The possibilities are wide and far... I think the largest issue is time which we're in no shortage of. 

Patience is key. Questions like, "Will OBS2 support X, Y, and Z?" should probably globally be met with, "Potentially" or "Eventually". Of course, a flat out "Never" is also possible. Even then, having a third party create plugins is a possibility I would imagine. Perhaps a security threat though... :D


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2014)

It already has an FFmpeg output plugin, and FFmpeg has countless codecs builtin.  So I suppose that's the short answer to your question.


----------



## CrystalGamma (Mar 8, 2014)

It is. Great!


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 9, 2014)

Will it be possible to Capture "Wave" and Custom "VFW" Codecs? :)


----------



## paibox (Mar 9, 2014)

Wave? As for the VFW codecs, no such support is planned yet. ffmpeg does not have anything in place to use VFW codecs either, so it would have to be a separate implementation.


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 10, 2014)

Wave, i simply means, lossless Audio (.Wav)

As for VFW codecs, is there a way to save it lossless with UT Video Codec or Lagarith then (or is VFW the only way for that?)

I know ffmpeg have Huffyuv implemented, not sure how though.


Cause lossless would be nice (x264 lossless has it's limitations with how the GOP works, so it's not fast to work with in Editing software).



Also, how do i report a bug?


----------



## paibox (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty sure ffmpeg can output uncompressed PCM. Like I said, ffmpeg can *not* use VFW codecs. There is likely some codec resembling Lagarith in there, but you will not be able to use the actual Lagarith codec.

Lossless recordings are of questionable usefulness either way, as almost all venues of presenting video to other people in some way (streaming, YouTube) are limited to 4:2:0 color space and in heavy bit rate limitations.

If you wish to report a bug, posting about said bug in the Bug Reports forum would be a good start.


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah that's good, well i would prefer Lagarith or UT Video Codec, but other similar will probably do as long as they don't "Suck" performance/size wise so to speak:)

Yes as you say, but i often record videos and use the clips to make a Music Video or other stuff, which in turns till convert to RGB and then YV12 again for Youtube, so if i record in YV12 it will be like:

YV12 -> RGB -> YV12 which is not good.

However it doesn't matter alot, except for Pixel games, YV12 changes A LOT on that compared to RGB, so editing will make a huge change if it must use the conversion 2 times.

So if it can be supported, it would be awesome.


----------



## CrystalGamma (Mar 10, 2014)

FFMPEG can only decode Lagarith (at least the build supplied by my Linux distribution) but it can encode UT video and has its own lossless FFv1 codec which can compress stronger that either of them but is slower than other lossless codecs, but might be fast enough for what you are doing, depends ...
Also, x264 has a "lossless" mode that is activated by setting a constant quantizer of 0.


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah, well nice that it can encode UT, that's very nice.

I just need a lossless format that has keyframes on every frame so it can be edited easily in some software (After Effects).
x264 is not a codec that is easily edited sadly, but works perfect the other times.


----------



## JPHVeNoM (Mar 10, 2014)

Just wondering when support for the HD PVR will be added?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 10, 2014)

Support will be added as part of this rewrite. The release date is not established, but it should be within a couple months. HD PVR support might not be in right away, but it will come eventually.


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it possible to Test the Redux at this moment?

Would be nice even if it's far from perfect at the moment, just to be the test rat and perhaps help with bug testing?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 11, 2014)

It's too early for testing at this point. There are lots of obvious bugs, problems, and missing pieces, such that the feedback would probably end up being not very helpful, and maybe even counterproductive.

When a version that is fit for testing is ready, you'll know.


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah okay, well if you change your mind i would gladly try it out, even without giving feedbacks. I like playing around with experimental software, but also know that developers doesn't like giving out too "risky" software;P

Thanks:)


----------



## Xphome (Mar 11, 2014)

ZeroWalker said:
			
		

> Ah okay, well if you change your mind i would gladly try it out, even without giving feedbacks. I like playing around with experimental software, but also know that developers doesn't like giving out too "risky" software;P
> 
> Thanks:)


The source code is public https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice, will try to get it to work:)


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2014)

It's streaming now at least.  Should work on all three operating systems.  Time for more modules, more UI, and better UI


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 12, 2014)

Does compiled builds exist?

My Visual Studio skills are lacking even with the instructions, but i am pretty sure there is no compiled versions, if you aren't compiling and uploading somewhere now and then like some do.


----------



## someonepl (Mar 13, 2014)

It would be nice to have something similar to Wirecast Desktop Presenter in OBS, is that possible? Of course with more than 15-20 fps (i cant get more with Desktop Presenter even with very good PC spec)


----------



## PopinFRESH (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Jim,
Hope things are going well for you. I was checking up to see if there were any announcements for the Mac and when reading through the "OBS for Mac" thread one of the posts you made popped a question into my head. You mentioned working on getting sound to work on the Mac and I was interested if you were planing on using CoreAudio? If so it might result in being more adaptive to handling multi-channel audio interfaces. Anyway, keep up the good work!

-PopinFRESH


----------



## PopinFRESH (Mar 13, 2014)

someonepl said:


> It would be nice to have something similar to Wirecast Desktop Presenter in OBS, is that possible? Of course with more than 15-20 fps (i cant get more with Desktop Presenter even with very good PC spec)



You can capture an entire monitor with OBS, or an application window (such as a game). As far as the performance goes that really depends on your computers specs and what they can actually handle with capture / encode. I would imagine you'll likely get better frame rates with OBS vs WireCast as OBS is fairly lean comparatively.

-PopinFRESH


----------



## someonepl (Mar 13, 2014)

Omg from when you can capture screen via IP in OBS ?


----------



## PopinFRESH (Mar 13, 2014)

someonepl said:


> Omg from when you can capture screen via IP in OBS ?



My apologies, I thought you were talking about the local Desktop presenter not Remote Desktop Presenter. I do not believe there is a network capture capability in OBS.

-PopinFRESH


----------



## someonepl (Mar 13, 2014)

For now the only alternative is to have a local RTMP server, OBS for streaming from source PC and CLR Video plugin on destination PC to read RTMP stream. It also generate a few (or more) seconds delay


----------



## PopinFRESH (Mar 13, 2014)

someonepl said:


> For now the only alternative is to have a local RTMP server, OBS for streaming from source PC and CLR Video plugin on destination PC to read RTMP stream. It also generate a few (or more) seconds delay



In a sense that is basically what Remote Desktop Presenter is doing. You would have to capture, encode and compress the source PC's screen on the source PC and then send it over the network to the second PC. Really the only benefit I can see with this is the same as using Remote Desktop. That is to say adding the screen from a system that is offsite or a good distance away from the broadcast computer. If it is a second computer that is near the broadcast computer I'd tend to think you'll get better results by using capture hardware to capture the output of the second PC.

Also the consideration (and likely why you are only getting ~20ps with Remote Desktop Presenter) is the bandwidth of your network between the two computers. To give some perspective if you wanted to capture the native resolution / frame rate of your typical 1080p desktop and send that over the network without encoding and compressing it, you'd need a little over 3Gbps between the 2 computers. Anyway, I think were getting a smidge off topic but needless to say, you'd need 2 fairly powerful PC's and a very solid network connection between them to do that with reasonable quality and little delay.

-PopinFRESH


----------



## Shad0wZ (Mar 21, 2014)

Hoo boy UI revamps. Time for me to show up again. :^)

http://obsproject.com/forum/threads/precision-screenregioning.516/

Plz gib.  :)

Other than that, good stuff.


----------



## boo5t (Mar 24, 2014)

Can't wait to finally stream on OSX. Staying tuned for future updates.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2014)

Completed the properties window stuff (though still crude and needs some tweaking/fixes, maybe replace with something better later)

Currently working on full RTMP/network stuff with custom specifiable encoders.  Slight design headache, having to go over the encoder/output system and make sure they can link together and everything.  Also need UI for it.

Some of the things that need to be done before some sort of usable pre-alpha test:

Need some sort of Qt volume control widget and implement the UI for volumes.  Anyone have any recommendations in this regard?
Probably need to have a way to move around sources, but then again I feel like that doesn't need to happen right away.

After that:

Capture devices (FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GET HAUPPAUGE/ROXIO IN THIS TIME JIM)
Window capture
Game capture
Other UIs, refine UIs (remember, we have multiple UIs)


----------



## Weegee (Mar 26, 2014)

Jim said:


> Need some sort of Qt volume control widget and implement the UI for volumes.  Anyone have any recommendations in this regard?


https://github.com/clementine-player/Clementine/search?q=VolumeSlider
http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/phonon-qmusicplayer.html

Maybe there's something useful for you? :)



Jim said:


> After that:
> 
> Capture devices (FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GET HAUPPAUGE/ROXIO IN THIS TIME JIM)
> Window capture
> ...


Are there any plans on how to implement game capture on OSX/Linux yet?


----------



## Madd the Sane (Mar 26, 2014)

Game Capture on OS X? I think if you target a window, it _should_ be good enough. Although this may not work on older games that go full-screen.


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2014)

Game capture on osx/linux I don't know much about.  I was just meaning for windows, redoing game capture with better code.  I do however want something like that on OSX/linux though.  Hopefully it's easier on those systems.

Also, thank you for the links to the Qt controls


----------



## Nominative99 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jim said:


> After that:
> 
> Capture devices (FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GET HAUPPAUGE/ROXIO IN THIS TIME JIM)



I am kind of curious about the capture devices compatibility. I currently use an Elgato to stream console games but I was thinking of upgrading to the XCapture-1. Would it be best to wait and see for now?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 28, 2014)

To wait and see what? Both the Elgato and XCAPTURE-1 work in the current version of OBS, and don't suffer from the same shortcomings as Roxio and Hauppage's drivers, so you can try it now. The XCAPTURE-1 is an improvement over the Elgato in pretty much every way imaginable. Just make sure you have the right kind of USB 3.0 port to be able to se it.


----------



## Nominative99 (Mar 28, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> To wait and see what? Both the Elgato and XCAPTURE-1 work in the current version of OBS, and don't suffer from the same shortcomings as Roxio and Hauppage's drivers, so you can try it now. The XCAPTURE-1 is an improvement over the Elgato in pretty much every way imaginable. Just make sure you have the right kind of USB 3.0 port to be able to se it.



Sorry, I didn't elaborate that much. My reason for asking is because I wasn't sure if I even need to buy the XCapture-1. Elgato/OBS has an issue where 4:3 games are stretched to 16:9. With OBS being rewritten, I was thinking I should hold off on buying the XCapture-1 and seeing if the Redux still does the same. Sorry if I got a little off topic.


----------



## Matt (Mar 29, 2014)

Really looking forward to OBS for Mac. Any chance the previously requested "ducking" feature will make it into the final redux?

Reference:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/multiple-audio-inputs.4398/


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2014)

We do have something like that in the works.  Well, at some point at least.


----------



## ZeroWalker (Mar 30, 2014)

I am having issues with capturing KOTOR, now i read in my log that it's OpenGL hence why i write here and not support as i read that the Rewrite will support Opengl, which means that it isn't supported now right?

So i wonder,

1: Is OpenGL supported now, if so i will do a support topic instead.
2: if no and Rewrite has it now, is it possible to use it, or is it still not in a usable state (Guess it isn't as it's not released in any way).

Thanks!


----------



## MrBluePlaydoh (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello guys there is alot to read through as not been here for awhile,  how is the project going for OBS on MAC?

Thanks


----------



## JoshKnowles (Mar 31, 2014)

Eagerly waiting for OBS OS X. Got this page bookmarked, ready to stream sometime soon. Kappa


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2014)

Things are going, just hit an annoying little slow part because I had to rewrite all the RTMP stuff.


----------



## lolRazor (Mar 31, 2014)

has there been any work done to get roxio working with obs or you guys just give up on us people ? also why hasn't anyone thought of just making a plugin to allow the roxio to work.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 1, 2014)

lolRazor said:


> has there been any work done to get roxio working with obs or you guys just give up on us people ? also why hasn't anyone thought of just making a plugin to allow the roxio to work.


Of course nobody has "given up" on it. If you had read the thread then you'd know that this rewrite is what will enable Roxio and Hauppage devices to be added. Let's not get dramatic.


----------



## JoshKnowles (Apr 1, 2014)

Jim said:


> Things are going, just hit an annoying little slow part because I had to rewrite all the RTMP stuff.


Any idea on when a alpha/beta will be released?


----------



## lolRazor (Apr 2, 2014)

well when can we be able to get this version of obs because on twitch i have a semi fan base and they want call of duty and there is nothing i can do


----------



## paibox (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd say there are plenty of things you can do.

You can use XSplit, can't you? I thought they had support for it, at least. You could also upgrade to Windows 8 and capture Roxio's own preview application using monitor capture.

If you can't afford either option, you have to keep in mind that just like how you can't conjure up money to use one of the solutions currently available, we can't necessarily conjure up the time or knowledge required to implement such functionality anew because we may have other pressing matters to attend to. To implement support for the Roxio, it would most likely be necessary for us to acquire one as well, since we can't really begin to figure out how the drivers and DirectShow support are supposed to work for the device without being able to test it.

Alternatively you could contact Roxio themselves and ask them if they could set up an intermediary DirectShow filter for their device, similar to what AVerMedia and ElGato have done.


----------



## lolRazor (Apr 2, 2014)

i have both xsplit and tried doing the monitor capture they both dont work so those are kinda out of the question and lastly there support lines are straight up crap they dont do anything but blame everyone else for there problems but i have both of those options and they dont work so idk im just upset that i cant live stream anything call of duty wise to twitch


----------



## paibox (Apr 3, 2014)

You say that you have XSplit and it doesn't work, but I've been told that support for it is only in the non-free versions of XSplit, which is why I made sure to mention the money thing.

If that doesn't work, I'm sorry. Support for these devices will be added at some point, but I can't give you a definite ETA or timeframe when that will happen, I don't have any of these devices available to work with myself, so I can't even really try to work it out.


----------



## lolRazor (Apr 3, 2014)

yea i have the paid version of xsplit just to try it with the roxio and it dosent even work so i am mad about that but yea so i appreciate you help moderators  but i hope people like me will have support asap :)


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't worry I -will- get it because we have decoders this time, but I just can't get around to that code right now because first of all I need to get the program in a usable testable state first before I can start writing the device capture plugin.


----------



## lolRazor (Apr 4, 2014)

which program do you need testable do u need the roxio program


----------



## paibox (Apr 4, 2014)

lolRazor, please. There is nothing you can do to speed this up, and it will not be done within the next few days or anything like that, so please don't hold your breath, and stop posting about this.

There is no working capture device code *at all* in obs-studio right at this moment, and it's going to be almost completely reimplemented, there's no way to reuse most of the old stuff from regular OBS. It WILL be announced when support for these kinds of devices is added to the rewrite, it's not something we're going to keep secret from you.


----------



## JoshKnowles (Apr 5, 2014)

paibox said:


> lolRazor, please. There is nothing you can do to speed this up, and it will not be done within the next few days or anything like that, so please don't hold your breath, and stop posting about this.
> 
> There is no working capture device code *at all* in obs-studio right at this moment, and it's going to be almost completely reimplemented, there's no way to reuse most of the old stuff from regular OBS. It WILL be announced when support for these kinds of devices is added to the rewrite, it's not something we're going to keep secret from you.


For us who are going to be just recording off our desktop screen, would an early release for the rewrite with no capture card compatibility be possible?


----------



## paibox (Apr 5, 2014)

Test releases will be made once it's ready for public testing. Like it was already mentioned, basic desktop and sound capture is already in there for Windows, Mac and Linux, so is basic file recording through ffmpeg, but we don't see a point in releasing something where at least a good chunk of the current inputs and outputs in OBS can be tested thoroughly.


----------



## Jim (Apr 5, 2014)

JoshKnowles - We might do that, yea.  I wouldn't mind giving out super-ultra-early test builds, but I want to get our network code finished first.  I'll post some windows/mac builds after I do (linux users should compile from git due to system dependencies).

The UI is in a very very bare rudimentary state though, I want people to realize that.  Internally everything is functioning wonderfully and pretty much good to go, but there will be more than one user interface.  We only have one right now.  There will actually be multiple user interfaces depending on what they want to do, and these interfaces will be implemented later on.

For example, studio interface which will have multiple displays and a different system for presentation (for studio usage or very complex broadcasting), then the 'basic' interface which is nearly identical to OBS1 that functions on the simple scenes/sources system.  And perhaps a "super ultra easy just-want-to-stream-a-game-configure-everything-for-me" interface probably.  The rewrite now allows us to make new interfaces like this reeeally easily, so it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## JoshKnowles (Apr 6, 2014)

Jim said:


> JoshKnowles - We might do that, yea.  I wouldn't mind giving out super-ultra-early test builds, but I want to get our network code finished first.  I'll post some windows/mac builds after I do (linux users should compile from git due to system dependencies).
> 
> The UI is in a very very bare rudimentary state though, I want people to realize that.  Internally everything is functioning wonderfully and pretty much good to go, but there will be more than one user interface.  We only have one right now.  There will actually be multiple user interfaces depending on what they want to do, and these interfaces will be implemented later on.
> 
> For example, studio interface which will have multiple displays and a different system for presentation (for studio usage or very complex broadcasting), then the 'basic' interface which is nearly identical to OBS1 that functions on the simple scenes/sources system.  And perhaps a "super ultra easy just-want-to-stream-a-game-configure-everything-for-me" interface probably.  The rewrite now allows us to make new interfaces like this reeeally easily, so it'll be a lot of fun.


Sounds great, can't wait to make some amazing streams :)


----------



## TheRevTastic (Apr 6, 2014)

Seeing as I only have like 3 games for my xbox one and a few for my 360 all I really care about atm is desktop capture :p. Can't wait to see it in action though, I'm not one to really care about the looks of a program early on. 

Also just wondering, what's left on the network code? I haven't been able to check the git for awhile due to dns issues with my isp but I think that's getting fixed for me soon.


----------



## Weegee (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Jim, good to hear that everything is going forward so nicely :)

I've been asking about GL capture already, so I wanted to add that SimpleScreenRecorder received a major update for its GL capture module a few days ago: https://github.com/MaartenBaert/ssr/commits/master

Even though it still has issues especially with Steam games, maybe this might be interesting for you and your fellow developers?

*EDIT:* Okay, so the GLInject part doesn't have any issues at all, I just forgot to set LD_PRELOAD to the 32 bit library, now it works just like the game capture on Windows (except that you have to use ssr-glinject for every OpenGL program you want to receord). The only wonky thing is the whole streaming part itself - which is where OBS shines :D


----------



## Shoeboots (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow this is amazing! I was literally pricing out a PC and capture card to stream from my Mac when I decided to Google OBS for Mac!

I'm really excited for this and would be more than happy to participate in any early testing if it helps you guys out in any way.


----------



## JoshKnowles (Apr 8, 2014)

If this is possible to implement, could the desktop stream feature be specific to a certain desktop(s) on mac? That way I could (in my case) watch a strategy on one desktop and have all my streaming windows open on another.


----------



## ubuntuaddicted (Apr 10, 2014)

Weegee said:


> Hey Jim, good to hear that everything is going forward so nicely :)
> 
> I've been asking about GL capture already, so I wanted to add that SimpleScreenRecorder received a major update for its GL capture module a few days ago: https://github.com/MaartenBaert/ssr/commits/master
> 
> ...


not sure what you mean about the wonky streaming part of ssr?? I use ssr to stream just fine. What's missing in ssr is the ability to add overlays and other compositing effects. So currently you can only stream 1 input, either a screen grab OR an opengl game. I get around that by doing a screen capture (not opengl capture) and just have my facecam window be borderless and I manually position it where I want it. I'm waiting for either obs-studio to be stable enough to stream in linux OR ssr to add composite support. ssr is rock solid imo and has great sync coding so it always keeps the video and audio in sync. I love it and Maartin is awesome with supporting ssr as well!

So currently I would like to try out obs-studio but i don't know how to compile it, when I run make i get the following: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.


----------



## Weegee (Apr 10, 2014)

ubuntuaddicted said:


> not sure what you mean about the wonky streaming part of ssr??


Well in my case SSR sometimes drops the stream for no particular reason, sometimes there's an error in libavformat while streaming (at least the terminal output says so), but that's okay since streaming is an experimental feature in SSR.

Which is why I think that a cooperation between Marteen and Jim could produce some wonderful results, because both SSR and OBS can benefit so much from each other's knowledge regarding capturing and streaming :)


----------



## Dan Huet (Apr 10, 2014)

will the mac version support cam twist? that is a huge factor for me


----------



## commissar0617 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dan Huet said:


> will the mac version support cam twist? that is a huge factor for me


what is cam twist? i've never heard of it.


----------



## ubuntuaddicted (Apr 12, 2014)

so can anyone tell me how to compile this on Ubuntu 13.10 please?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 12, 2014)

Dan Huet said:


> will the mac version support cam twist? that is a huge factor for me


OBS is the kind of program that would replace Camtwist, but if Camtwist can output in a way that makes its output look like a webcam, then you could probably add it to OBS as an input.


----------



## benklett (Apr 12, 2014)

ubuntuaddicted said:


> so can anyone tell me how to compile this on Ubuntu 13.10 please?


​It is fairly simple:

cd to your git dir
mkdir "my-build-dir"
cd "my-build-dir"
cmake .. -DUNIX_STRUCTURE=false (You should use "-DUNIX_STRUCTURE=false" becaus it lets you start obs out of the compilation directory as you should not do make install if you do not want to mess up your system)
make
cd rundir/RelWithDebInfo/bin/64bit (or rundir/RelWithDebInfo/bin/32bit)
./obs​
I hope that helps.

EDIT: You should get ffmpeg (there should be a ppa) and Qt5 first, libav will probably not work but I am not sure.


----------



## JPL (Apr 14, 2014)

benklett said:


> EDIT: You should get ffmpeg (there should be a ppa) and Qt5 first, libav will probably not work but I am not sure.



Libav didn't work for me, unless OBS has changed to support it (this didn't sound likely when I checked a few pages back in this thread).

The ffmpeg PPA I found for 13.10 provides ffmpeg 0.10 instead of 1.2, which lacks several features OBS requires.  However you'll note it provides 1.2 for 14.04, which is set to release on Thursday.  My solution is going to be to wait until Thursday, upgrade to 14.04, add that PPA, then hopefully compile and run OBS successfully for the first time :]


----------



## kyuser101 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know if this has been decided or not, and I know there's probably still a bit of time to go, but do you all know whether OBS Studio for Linux will be pre-built once it's being distributed? Just asking because even though I know how to compile from source, it could drive people that aren't as technologically inclined away, which made me curious. I would assume so, but wanted to get confirmation if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 17, 2014)

So for the past few weeks I've been trying on and off to get the Linux version of this to compile. I've finally been able to successfully complete the cmake. When I try to compile it with make I end up getting this error.


```
Linking C shared library libobs.so                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libswscale.a(swscale.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.1' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
/usr/local/lib/libswscale.a: error adding symbols: Bad value                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
make[3]: *** [libobs/libobs.so.0] Error 1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
make[2]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/all] Error 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
make[1]: *** [obs/CMakeFiles/obs.dir/rule] Error 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
make: *** [obs] Error 2
```

I'm assuming I need to recompile SWScale. Is there a way to do this without recompiling ALL of FFMPEG? Or am I misinterpreting this error?


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2014)

Slight announcement.

I have a few more UI-related things I need to do, then, I just need to add in volume controls, and then the ability to move/resize/etc sources.

After that, I will probably start releasing work-in-progress-super-early-incomplete-alphas to everyone at semi-regular intervals and start linking them on the download page (although only for mac and windows).  Linux users will unfortunately still need to compile for the time being I think.

Keep in mind that this is incomplete and everything is subject to change though.  Particularly from the user interface aspect -- I think users are going to be disappointed with the UI at first because the current one we have doesn't have quite everything we want yet, and also we're planning on adding other specialized and simplified user interfaces later.

So hopefully within the next few weeks I'll start releasing super-ultra-early-yet-usable official builds.  Not entirely sure if I can make it within that time frame but I'm going to work my a** off to try to get it within that time.


----------



## JPL (Apr 18, 2014)

Just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04.  Think I'm getting close to getting it building, after I use this PPA to get FFmpeg 1.2:



> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavformat-extra-54 libswresample-dev libavformat-dev libavcodec-dev libjansson-dev



However it looks like latest OBS from git no longer uses the old style configure script.  What's the preferred build method on Linux?  CMake complains about Qt5 files.  I see some autoconf files were committed recently, is that the way to go now?


----------



## Weegee (Apr 18, 2014)

JPL said:


> Just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04.  Think I'm getting close to getting it building, after I use this PPA to get FFmpeg 1.2:
> 
> 
> 
> However it looks like latest OBS from git no longer uses the old style configure script.  What's the preferred build method on Linux?  CMake complains about Qt5 files.  I see some autoconf files were committed recently, is that the way to go now?


I'm using 





> cmake ./ -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE='Release' -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX='/usr'
> make


 on Arch Linux and it works fine, no autotools needed.


----------



## kyuser101 (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim said:


> Linux users will unfortunately still need to compile for the time being I think..



Okay, that's fine! It is in very early stages still, after all! These very early alphas: will they be _usable _for streaming? I know it's probably not recommended, but might as well test it out if so! :)


----------



## BarclayTech (Apr 19, 2014)

Gonna shoot myself in the head in a minute.

Upgraded to 14.04 but can't install ffmpeg in any way.

Keeps shooting
ffmpeg : Depends: libavcodec54 (>= 7:1.2.5~) but 6:9.11-2ubuntu2 is to be installed or
                   libavcodec-extra-54 (>= 7:1.2.5~) but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: libavdevice53 (>= 7:1.2.5~) but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: libavfilter3 (>= 7:1.2.5~) but it is not going to be installed
          Depends: libavformat54 (>= 7:1.2.5~) but 6:9.11-2ubuntu2 is to be installed


Don't get it.

EDIT:
Fixed FFmpeg issues by building it from the source.


EDIT.. AGAIN:
Got to the make stage but it fails @

Linking C shared library libobs.so
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libswscale.a(swscale.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.1' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/lib/libswscale.a: error adding symbols: Bad value
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [libobs/libobs.so.0] Error 1
make[1]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2


Looked up but can't find any information about it.


ANOTHER EDIT:
Fixed that issue too, there was another that popped up but I'm hopefully resolving that one now! Woo!

Ok, so I'm getting this error without knowledge of how to fix. Others I could do but not this one.

/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libswscale.a(utils.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against `.text.unlikely' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/lib/libswscale.a: error adding symbols: Bad value
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [libobs/libobs.so.0] Error 1
make[1]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2014)

kyuser101 said:


> Okay, that's fine! It is in very early stages still, after all! These very early alphas: will they be _usable _for streaming? I know it's probably not recommended, but might as well test it out if so! :)



It's technically usable right now.


----------



## JPL (Apr 20, 2014)

EDIT: I tried a different PPA and can now get obs to compile.  First I installed the PPA and packages with the commands below:



JPL said:


> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:smarter/ffmpeg
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavformat-extra-54 libswresample-dev libavformat-dev libavcodec-dev libjansson-dev



Then I had to download and install Qt 5.2.1 and set the env variables as CookieMonsterZA did in this post:



CookieMonsterZA said:


> Seems like the Qt5 packages in the Mint/Ubuntu repos are a bit buggy. So I've downloaded the Qt 5.2.1 files from the official site and fixed the directories for Qt5:
> 
> Qt5Core_DIR = ~/Qt5.2.1/5.2.1/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Core
> Qt5Gui_DIR = ~/Qt5.2.1/5.2.1/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui
> Qt5Widgets_DIR = ~/Qt5.2.1/5.2.1/gcc_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Widgets


----------



## JPL (Apr 20, 2014)

Gah, I spoke too soon.  When I run make I get this error:

```
[  1%] Built target glad
[ 10%] Built target jansson
[ 55%] Built target libobs
[ 65%] Built target libobs-opengl
[ 66%] Automoc for target obs
[ 66%] Built target obs_automoc
[ 79%] Built target obs
[ 82%] Built target linux-xshm
[ 83%] Built target linux-pulseaudio
Linking C shared module libobs-x264.so
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libx264.a(common.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.1' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/local/lib/libx264.a: error adding symbols: Bad value
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [plugins/obs-x264/libobs-x264.so] Error 1
make[1]: *** [plugins/obs-x264/CMakeFiles/obs-x264.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Is this a problem with the FFmpeg PPA I'm using?


----------



## BarclayTech (Apr 20, 2014)

JPL said:


> Gah, I spoke too soon.  When I run make I get this error:
> 
> ```
> [  1%] Built target glad
> ...



Yeah I can't tell whether it's FFmpeg causing the issue or OBS. As you saw above, I got past this stage successfully but got stopped at a .text.unlikely file for the same reason.

I don't know why it doesn't like to be built on Linux.


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Apr 21, 2014)

Quick question. Will OBSRedux make it possible to record a local video file that includes more than one audio stream? This is possible with Dxtory, and allows for recording the game audio and the player's voice on different tracks. This makes editing and correcting audio levels after recording a lot easier, and it will also improve the audio quality as you aren't forced to apply audio processing on the final mix.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jim said:


> JoshKnowles - We might do that, yea.  I wouldn't mind giving out super-ultra-early test builds, but I want to get our network code finished first.  I'll post some windows/mac builds after I do (linux users should compile from git due to system dependencies).



You can count me in for testing!


----------



## thedopefish (Apr 24, 2014)

I spent a little time playing around with this on Linux, and I'm quite impressed.  I was able to stream without any real issues, and it was pretty easy to get up and running.

The only real hurdle I had was that I selected "Monitor of Built-in Audio" for my desktop audio device in OBS, but pulseaudio apparently assigned it to my microphone instead.  I couldn't even tell what was going on until I ran pavucontrol, but fortunately I could select the correct device there, and everything went swimmingly after that.

I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this project.


----------



## JPL (Apr 25, 2014)

Has anyone using Ubuntu gotten OBS to compile correctly yet?  I'm not exactly inexperienced when it comes to building stuff from source, but I've had a heck of a time with this, between all the dependencies.  A step-by-step compilation guide for Ubuntu 14.04 (as that's what I figure most people will be using now or soon) would be really handy for newcomers.


----------



## Weegee (Apr 25, 2014)

Heyo, just wanted to say that I was able to stream to different services using the latest OBS Git revision on Linux :)

The only issue I experienced was an audio/video desync, everything else worked fine. Incredible progress so far, thank you so much Jim (and of course all other OBS developers out there :Þ)


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2014)

Desync on linux may be pulseaudio's fault, but I haven't verified.  The audio subsystem doesn't have any known issues with sync (primarily due to the new design which makes it almost impossible this time around).  The only real way it can get desync now is if it's getting bad timing information from it's target.

As for ubuntu, I am not sure about the status of Ubuntu right now.

Also, pre the question of separated audio, making more than one audio stream is possible, but it'll probably have to be out to a separate audio file rather than some hypothetical extra audio channel in a single video file.


----------



## Weegee (Apr 26, 2014)

Jim said:


> The only real way it can get desync now is if it's getting bad timing information from it's target


And it's very likely that this is the actual cause, as DOTA 2 has some very nasty audio-related issues on Linux :)

I'll fiddle around with it a bit later today, but I'm nearly 100% sure that it's not OBS' fault but rather the dota client itself.


E: Okay, after trying it on both hitbox and Twitch I can say that even if I'm not in a game the audio track is already around two seconds behind on Twitch and around four to five seconds on hitbox (example), so I guess it actually is related to the PulseAudio capture?


----------



## thedopefish (Apr 26, 2014)

JPL said:


> Has anyone using Ubuntu gotten OBS to compile correctly yet?  I'm not exactly inexperienced when it comes to building stuff from source, but I've had a heck of a time with this, between all the dependencies.  A step-by-step compilation guide for Ubuntu 14.04 (as that's what I figure most people will be using now or soon) would be really handy for newcomers.



I was able to get it compiled and running on 64bit Ubuntu 14.04 without much trouble.  Here's roughly what I did; the line installing all the prerequisite libraries is probably incomplete.  If cmake fails, install whichever library(s) it complains about, clear out the cmbulid directory, and try the cmake command again.

sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libqt5widgets libqt5gui libqt5core libswresample-dev libswscale-dev libavformat-dev
git clone https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio.git obs-studio
cd obs-studio
mkdir cmbuild
cd cmbuild
cmake ..
make install


----------



## leonhard (Apr 26, 2014)

Weegee said:


> E: Okay, after trying it on both hitbox and Twitch I can say that even if I'm not in a game the audio track is already around two seconds behind on Twitch and around four to five seconds on hitbox (example), so I guess it actually is related to the PulseAudio capture?



It's possible that's the fault of the capture plugin, i'll look into that.



thedopefish said:


> The only real hurdle I had was that I selected "Monitor of Built-in Audio" for my desktop audio device in OBS, but pulseaudio apparently assigned it to my microphone instead.  I couldn't even tell what was going on until I ran pavucontrol, but fortunately I could select the correct device there, and everything went swimmingly after that.



Did you use the "Settings" Dialog or did you add a custom source to the scene ?


----------



## Padchi (Apr 26, 2014)

I have tried it on OS X and i can stream to twitch without nothing negative to say except that i can't get sound to work, maybe this isn't implemented yet?
Good job and I looking forward to use OBS!


----------



## thedopefish (Apr 26, 2014)

leonhard said:


> Did you use the "Settings" Dialog or did you add a custom source to the scene ?



I used the Settings dialog.  Screenshot attached.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2014)

Padchi - it requires that you have soundflower installed (and configured) to capture sound.  Capturing desktop audio on mac requires kernel extensions unfortunately because the writers of the mac operating system didn't care about it


----------



## Padchi (Apr 26, 2014)

Jim said:


> Padchi - it requires that you have soundflower installed (and configured) to capture sound.  Capturing desktop audio on mac requires kernel extensions unfortunately because the writers of the mac operating system didn't care about it



I have soundflower and everything works fine with programs like CocoaSplit but everything is quiet when i try with OBS.
Twitch giving me this error "Audio codec must be set to MP3 or AAC (it is currently "unknown")". Maybe thats the reason why everything is quiet?

I have tried set CoreAudio Input and Outout to use Soundflower and I have set Desktop Audio Device to soundflower. Mic/Aux Audio device to soundflower too.


----------



## JPL (Apr 27, 2014)

thedopefish said:


> I was able to get it compiled and running on 64bit Ubuntu 14.04 without much trouble.  Here's roughly what I did; the line installing all the prerequisite libraries is probably incomplete.  If cmake fails, install whichever library(s) it complains about, clear out the cmbulid directory, and try the cmake command again.
> 
> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
> sudo apt-get update
> ...



Cool, thanks... one problem, when I try to install all those packages with apt-get I get this error:
E: Unable to locate package libqt5widgets-dev
E: Unable to locate package libqt5gui-dev
E: Unable to locate package libqt5core-dev

When I browse http://packages.ubuntu.com, those packages do not appear to be in the repos for Trusty.


----------



## thedopefish (Apr 27, 2014)

JPL said:


> Cool, thanks... one problem, when I try to install all those packages with apt-get I get this error:
> E: Unable to locate package libqt5widgets-dev
> E: Unable to locate package libqt5gui-dev
> E: Unable to locate package libqt5core-dev
> ...



Ah, you're right, it's just the normal qt5 libraries (not the -dev packages).  I've updated my earlier post accordingly.  If I got anything else wrong, let me know--it does seem useful to have a complist list of instructions all in one post for people to reference.


----------



## manos34 (Apr 27, 2014)

How do you install OBSRedux on Mac?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Apr 27, 2014)

manos34 said:


> How do you install OBSRedux on Mac?



There are instructions in the Installation file on Github.


----------



## JPL (Apr 27, 2014)

thedopefish said:


> Ah, you're right, it's just the normal qt5 libraries (not the -dev packages).  I've updated my earlier post accordingly.  If I got anything else wrong, let me know--it does seem useful to have a complist list of instructions all in one post for people to reference.



Thing is, cmake needs to have those Qt5 cmake files to run, otherwise you get a string of errors like this:


```
By not providing "FindQt5X11Extras.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project
  has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by
  "Qt5X11Extras", but CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5X11Extras" with
  any of the following names:

  Qt5X11ExtrasConfig.cmake
  qt5x11extras-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "Qt5X11Extras" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
  "Qt5X11Extras_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If
  "Qt5X11Extras" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it
  has been installed.
```

I can set that right by downloading the latest Qt from here http://qt-project.org/downloads , running its installer script, then setting those environment variables correctly.  That gets me all the way through compilation, but when it tries to link libobs-x264.so it gives this error:


```
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libx264.a(cabac-a.o): relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol `x264_cabac_range_lps' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [plugins/obs-x264/libobs-x264.so] Error 1
make[1]: *** [plugins/obs-x264/CMakeFiles/obs-x264.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

which is the issue I had before.

Is anyone else using Ubuntu 14.04?  I don't think anything about my setup is non-standard...


----------



## thedopefish (Apr 27, 2014)

JPL said:


> Thing is, cmake needs to have those Qt5 cmake files to run, otherwise you get a string of errors like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



There is a libqt5x11extras-dev package which should solve that error.  Though you'll probably want to stick with only the Ubuntu QT5 packages, or only the standalone QT5 from their website--mixing and matching is likely to cause more problems.

The only special thing I did was install ffmpeg (and related packages) from that PPA I mentioned.  Everything else I installed were bog standard ubuntu 14.04 packages with no special configuration.

I hope you can get your problems sorted out one way or another.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2014)

manos34 said:


> How do you install OBSRedux on Mac?


I will be making some public mac binaries within the next few weeks.  Won't be much at first, will just be basic audio capture and screen capture, but it'll be something.


----------



## BarclayTech (Apr 28, 2014)

Having this problem while building.

Decided to scratch everything and start again.

Instead of getting link errors I'm getting this?

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
make[2]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/media-io/audio-resampler-ffmpeg.c.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [libobs/CMakeFiles/libobs.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2


Not sure what's up but after going through the dir's audio-resampler-ffmpeg.c.o doesn't exist O_o


----------



## Weegee (Apr 28, 2014)

By the way, is it too early to report bugs on the GitHub issue tracker?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 29, 2014)

Since the project is still so early in development, it would probably be better to report bugs here or on the #obs-dev IRC chat.


----------



## Salastil (Apr 29, 2014)

I would just point out that those who are having problems with ffmpeg on Ubuntu are not actually dealing with ffmpeg despite it being the package name. Here is a good run down of the situation. http://blog.pkh.me/p/13-the-ffmpeg-libav-situation.html When you apt-get install ffmpeg from the Debian/Ubuntu/Linux Mint repository you're actually getting avconv, not ffmpeg. If you haven't compiled it yourself you're likely using avconv. Why does this matter? ffmpeg and libav are divergent projects. Ffmpeg maintains compliancy with Libav so in theory it should work without problems. Any ffmpeg exclusive commands given to libav will throw errors.

Don't expect it to change any time soon, the maintainers for the Debian repository are on the Libav side of the conflict despite it being an inferior project. Any Debian derived distro; Ubuntu, Mint, ElementaryOS all will use Libav. The rest of the Linux community uses ffmpeg, Arch, Fedora, OpenSuse etc etc.


----------



## pierpa91 (Apr 30, 2014)

```
CMake Error at obs/CMakeLists.txt:20 (find_package):
  By not providing "FindQt5Widgets.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project
  has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by
  "Qt5Widgets", but CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Widgets" with
  any of the following names:

    Qt5WidgetsConfig.cmake
    qt5widgets-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "Qt5Widgets" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
  "Qt5Widgets_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If
  "Qt5Widgets" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has
  been installed.
```


I was trying to install OBS Studio on my iMac, with OSX Mavericks, but I got this error.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2014)

That error is somewhat normal for mac at the moment due to the way qt5 installs (doesn't seem to install with pkg-config files, or at least I don't see how to install any pkg-config files yet)

You then need to use ccmake or edit CMakeCache.txt, find the Qt5Widgets_DIR variable, and set it to the cmake lib directory for Qt5Widgets.

For example, I have Qt5 version 5.2.0 installed to /Users/Jim/Qt5.  In my CMakeCache.txt file, I have it set to:

Qt5Widgets_DIR:PATH=/Users/Jim/Qt5/5.2.0/clang_64/lib/cmake/Qt5Widgets


----------



## Weegee (May 1, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Since the project is still so early in development, it would probably be better to report bugs here or on the #obs-dev IRC chat.


Well okay then :) I hope I'm not annoying or anything because I'm not a dev but still fiddling around with pre-alpha software.

Here are some things I noticed while testing OBS on Linux using the latest revision (which means I'm using the xshm and PulseAudio output capture in all cases):


PulseAudio output capture: The audio/video delay I had before disappeared after the latest revision (both with and without the "Use OS timestamps" option set). However, I have some echo issues on both Twitch and hitbox (example video), which seem to be unaffected by the OS timestamp option (i. e. I get them with and without the option set). Changing the audio quality and the sample rate did not affect this issue either.
Crash after starting the stream twice without closing OBS inbetween: If you start a stream, then stop it and then start it again, OBS crashes. I'm able to reproduce this bug without any problems, so I've rebuilt OBS with debug symbols enabled and started it within gdb. Here's the terminal output and the backtrace from gdb.
Crash after closing OBS if you streamed before: To work around #2 I just close and restart OBS after having streamed, however this results in a crash as well. Once again the terminal output as well as the gdb backtrace.
Also, my user-specific configuration: ~/.obs-studio/global.ini as well as ~/.obs-studio/basic/basic.ini.


EDIT: Also, would it be possible for OBS to follow the XDG Base Directory specification?


----------



## Kladdy (May 1, 2014)

I can't seem to find where on GitHub the instructions for installing on Mac OS X are, sorry I and quite new to it xD

EDIT: BTW, if you want to, I can help to translate the client to Swedish :p


----------



## manos34 (May 1, 2014)

I'm getting 

```
-- Try C++11 flag = [-std=gnu++11]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
-- Try C++11 flag = [-std=gnu++0x]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
-- Try C++11 flag = [-std=c++11]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
-- Try C++11 flag = [-std=c++0x]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
-- Try C++11 flag = [ ]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
-- Try C++11 flag = [/Qstd=c++11]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
-- Try C++11 flag = [/Qstd=c++0x]
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED
-- Performing Test CXX11_FLAG_DETECTED - Failed
CMake Error at /opt/local/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:108 (message):
  Could NOT find CXX11 (missing: CXX11_FLAGS)
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /opt/local/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:315 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
  cmake/Modules/FindCXX11.cmake:67 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
  CMakeLists.txt:24 (find_package)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
```


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2014)

You need an up-to-date compiler that supports C++11 and C99 features to compile it.


----------



## jconnor817 (May 4, 2014)

Being an avid video game streamer to Twitch with my Macbook Pro, I cannot use OBS because it is only for Windows. All I want is to have a stream delay to prevent cheating and a twitch overlay with a face cam. I was wondering if you could implement these features into the OBS for Mac, please. Thank you so much and good luck!


----------



## xiuide (May 7, 2014)

jconnor817 said:


> Being an avid video game streamer to Twitch with my Macbook Pro, I cannot use OBS because it is only for Windows. All I want is to have a stream delay to prevent cheating and a twitch overlay with a face cam. I was wondering if you could implement these features into the OBS for Mac, please. Thank you so much and good luck!



OBStudio will support all of these + more. the features you want are actually already included into OBS, but like you said, as a mac user you cant use them. once OBStudio reaches a state thats user friendly you will be all set!


----------



## JPL (May 9, 2014)

Further adventures in trying to get OBS to compile in 64-bit Ubuntu 14.04.  Because nothing else has worked, I've tried compiling ffmpeg and its dependencies from source.  I get this error:

Linking C shared library libobs.so
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libswscale.a(swscale.o): relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol `ff_M24A' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC​
Thing is, I used the --enable-pic configure flag for both x264 and ffmpeg.

*thedopefish*, you mentioned you got everything working without doing anything non-standard except using that PPA.  Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?  It's really unclear what the error means from searching for it, but it does mention architecture.  I'm down to wild guesses or learn a bunch about compile settings :/


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2014)

I know that FFmpeg isn't a very easy-to-deal-with dependency at the moment.  We'll probably remove that dependency from the core, and add a libav compile path later as well for debian-based users (because they have some sort of stranglehold over debian distros)


----------



## kyuser101 (May 9, 2014)

Jim said:


> I know that FFmpeg isn't a very easy-to-deal-with dependency at the moment.  We'll probably remove that dependency from the core, and add a libav compile path later as well for debian-based users (because they have some sort of stranglehold over debian distros)


Good to hear. Will probably make things a lot easier/quicker for users of Debian-based distros!


----------



## kyuser101 (May 10, 2014)

Hmm...trying to build the latest revision (a9158555b4), but I'm getting this error. Any ideas?

```
CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
/home/kyle/Downloads/obs-studio-master/deps/glad/OPENGL_INCLUDE_DIR
  used as include directory in directory /home/kyle/Downloads/obs-studio-master/deps/glad
/home/kyle/Downloads/obs-studio-master/deps/glad/X11_X11_INCLUDE_PATH
  used as include directory in directory /home/kyle/Downloads/obs-studio-master/deps/glad
OPENGL_gl_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
  linked by target "glad" in directory /home/kyle/Downloads/obs-studio-master/deps/glad
X11_X11_LIB (ADVANCED)
  linked by target "glad" in directory /home/kyle/Downloads/obs-studio-master/deps/glad

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
```

Looks like I might be missing some dependencies, but which ones? (If that is in fact the problem.)

Thanks!


----------



## codl (May 12, 2014)

I'm running Linux, I have an Intel GPU and I saw the latest pull request about mesa 10.2 support, so I updated mesa and obs-studio to try it out.

I get… interesting results: http://f.codl.fr/1405/0BPSHe.png.

X11 SHM capture is upside down, too small, and the wrong ratio. I do have two screens so maybe this has something to do with it, but if I disable one screen only the aspect ratio gets fixed.

The output I get from twitch is even stranger and I can't make any sense of it: http://f.codl.fr/1405/twitch.ts. At least the sound is fine.

I am also able to reproduce both of the crashes that Weegee reported a few posts ago.

Is it too early to report problems like these? If so, apologies. I saw Weegee post a successful capture with X11 SHM so I thought maybe this was an Intel-specific problem. I would love to help out and try to fix this myself, but I have no experience with anything OpenGL or X11-related and so I have no idea where to start looking


----------



## SchwarzerAlptraum (May 12, 2014)

So I managed to build it on Mac OSX, but had to comment out the code referencing the AVCaptureInputPort clock property because it wasn't recognizing it. And it ran some errors on the test folder. The display capture window looks fine, and seems to work alright, but when I try to start the stream, I get a black screen on the other end. I'm using the Picarto.tv service though, so maybe that has something to do with it.

By the way, I noticed you were using some translation files: Here's one for German. It's not my first language though, so maybe there are a few grammar errors. Someone can correct it.

EDIT: Just found out why the compiler was complaining about the missing clock property: It's only supported by OS 10.9. Do I need Mavericks to get OBS to work?


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2014)

Which missing clock property?  What line(s) of code in what file?


----------



## SchwarzerAlptraum (May 12, 2014)

the av-capture.m file under plugins/mac-avcapture on line 101.


----------



## JPL (May 13, 2014)

Jim said:


> I know that FFmpeg isn't a very easy-to-deal-with dependency at the moment.  We'll probably remove that dependency from the core, and add a libav compile path later as well for debian-based users (because they have some sort of stranglehold over debian distros)



That would be quite helpful.  That discussion I linked a while back about bringing FFmpeg back into Debian/Ubuntu doesn't seem to be going anywhere fast, so unfortunately a large % of Linux users won't have what's needed to use OBS redux out-of-the-box.

Thanks for the ongoing work. I used OBS (non-redux) to stream from Windows the other day and was reminded how well it works, can't wait to do the same from my main OS.


----------



## pierpa91 (May 13, 2014)

*
Suggestion:*
Would be possible to add some options to rename files? for example, the file is automatically saved with date and a custom name.


----------



## koala (May 14, 2014)

I have a suggestion/request for the user interface. If you have the time, which you probably doesn't have (hee, hee).

I'm a user. I want to capture something - a window, a full screen, an application, a camera output, etc. As a user, I don't care for the module, plugin or method that is used to capture the content. I only care for the source itself. So let me first choose what I capture and then give me the choice of the methods that are available for what I chose. Give me a default method that is usually the best capture method for the given source.

With the current OBS, I have to _know_ which capture method is required. Or I have to try the capture methods until I find one that gives me a video. I want that for a given video source candidate that OBS offers me only the methods that actually produce a video output, and I want a default that produces the best output.
I know that is somewhat difficult. It is probably necessary that OBS internally tries every method and "look" if there is some output available and not a black or static screen. But that's nothing special - currently, I as a user am doing this manually. Let OBS do it.

I don't know if my request is comprehensible - I suggest an abstraction layer around the capture methods and expose this layer in the UI. And not the methods directly.


----------



## commissar0617 (May 14, 2014)

koala said:


> I have a suggestion/request for the user interface. If you have the time, which you probably doesn't have (hee, hee).
> 
> I'm a user. I want to capture something - a window, a full screen, an application, a camera output, etc. As a user, I don't care for the module, plugin or method that is used to capture the content. I only care for the source itself. So let me first choose what I capture and then give me the choice of the methods that are available for what I chose. Give me a default method that is usually the best capture method for the given source.
> 
> ...


the problem is that every program is different, and you can't set up a preset for every last program.


----------



## sww1235 (May 15, 2014)

commissar0617 said:


> the problem is that every program is different, and you can't set up a preset for every last program.



My reading of his comment was more of a semi-automated process, whereby obs tries capturing from the specified source with every available capture method, analyzes the generated input for static or blackscreen and then recommends a capture method that generates a valid image. The algorithm would not have to be that sophisticated to detect blackscreens and static only, and it could be upgraded as well to detect more sophisticated forms of video errors. An interesting side effect of doing this, would be the ability to create a database that would record what capture method was chosen for which source and updates the algorithm to make better recommendations based on user choices.

As always, just an idea and looking forward to streaming on mac soon.


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2014)

So, I actually just got linux set up on my system today, and ran obs on linux for the first time.  Mesa still isn't working properly, though it's getting there, had to get the proprietary drivers still, which is not ideal but okay for the time being.

Linux is indeed very painful to set up right now, as I felt that myself while setting up my build environment.  Again, the thing that sucks about it the most for linux users is the need for ffmpeg/libav type libraries, due to that whole forking incident it just makes things really complicated.  But that's not all, there's also Qt5, then for some reason the Qt511Extras thing, then the xinerama thing, then you have to add those things to the library search paths.  I went through the whole process myself so I felt that pain myself just now.

Getting it working on linux is not easy for non-developers at the moment.  I would love it if there were a way to make portable builds that don't have to rely on packages, where I could basically include all the needed dependencies within the library itself, but some of the design of linux seems like it can complicate matters with that, so I'm not sure how feasible something like that may be at the moment.  I feel like some sort of script may be the way to go until we can get some sort of package thing going for it.


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2014)

I'm probably going to start posting work-in-progress builds for mac, because they really don't have much to stream with at the moment, and the mac stuff is actually farther along than the rest of the stuff for some reason.  It's doing really nicely.

I'm going to see if I can do it within the next few days -- I'm trying to add some essentials, especially logging information.

There won't be scene editing yet, and bitmaps won't be in yet either though.  It'll just be screen capture, device capture, and audio capture at first.  I suppose I should think about creating some new forums for mac/linux/etc.


----------



## SchwarzerAlptraum (May 15, 2014)

Jim said:


> I'm probably going to start posting work-in-progress builds for mac, because they really don't have much to stream with at the moment, and the mac stuff is actually farther along than the rest of the stuff for some reason.  It's doing really nicely.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can do it within the next few days -- I'm trying to add some essentials, especially logging information.
> 
> There won't be scene editing yet, and bitmaps won't be in yet either though.  It'll just be screen capture, device capture, and audio capture at first.  I suppose I should think about creating some new forums for mac/linux/etc.



Ja, I can confirm the display capture works fine with a Mac, and that it can stream to certain services. The only problem I'm having is that there is no audio output, so I was trying to get it to work with Soundflower, but unsuccessfully. The program seems to recognize Soundflower as an option, but the debug console is having problems recognizing it. Something like "failed to find device with uid: SoundflowerEngine:0 ..." I think I traced it down to something in the find_device_id_by_uid function under the mac-audio.c file in plugins. But I don't have that much experience with Objective C, unfortunately, and haven't had the time to look into it too much. And I've tried a variety of things. Tried changing the desktop audio device options, tried enabling soundflower from system preferences, tried Soundflowerbed, configuring the midi setup app, etc. Not actually sure how much progress there has been with Soundflower or audio output on a Mac though.


----------



## JPL (May 16, 2014)

Jim said:


> So, I actually just got linux set up on my system today, and ran obs on linux for the first time.  Mesa still isn't working properly, though it's getting there, had to get the proprietary drivers still, which is not ideal but okay for the time being.
> 
> Linux is indeed very painful to set up right now, as I felt that myself while setting up my build environment.  Again, the thing that sucks about it the most for linux users is the need for ffmpeg/libav type libraries, due to that whole forking incident it just makes things really complicated.  But that's not all, there's also Qt5, then for some reason the Qt511Extras thing, then the xinerama thing, then you have to add those things to the library search paths.  I went through the whole process myself so I felt that pain myself just now.
> 
> Getting it working on linux is not easy for non-developers at the moment.  I would love it if there were a way to make portable builds that don't have to rely on packages, where I could basically include all the needed dependencies within the library itself, but some of the design of linux seems like it can complicate matters with that, so I'm not sure how feasible something like that may be at the moment.  I feel like some sort of script may be the way to go until we can get some sort of package thing going for it.



I think the FFmpeg/libAV issue is the only really vexing problem, everything else was solved by just using a PPA and installing the right packages.  I've moved my "trying to get OBS to compile" efforts to the new thread to keep this one less cluttered.

If I/we can find a way around that one error I'm getting relating to position-independent code compilation, I think the total steps for compiling OBS-redux on Ubuntu will actually be pretty straightforward, no more complicated than most other projects' "compiling from source" directions, something I think most Linux early adopters would be willing to deal with.


----------



## Njibhu (May 17, 2014)

Jim said:


> Getting it working on linux is not easy for non-developers at the moment.  I would love it if there were a way to make portable builds that don't have to rely on packages, where I could basically include all the needed dependencies within the library itself, but some of the design of linux seems like it can complicate matters with that, so I'm not sure how feasible something like that may be at the moment.  I feel like some sort of script may be the way to go until we can get some sort of package thing going for it.



Mosts of Linux distributions are easy to use because user just have to ask "install package X" and the system care itself  the dependencies management. I'm an Archlinux user and for this distro users can send packages to the AUR (archlinux user repository) and why this system is so powerfull is that all the dependencies are managed together without asking the user to download and install each one; and that's the first reason why people use this distro !

The solution of the problem is not to make portable packages.. but to use packages managers (deb and rpm are enough for 90% of distros), because mosts of the users and all the developpers who works on thoses distros hates this kind of packages (because most of the time it brings more problems).


I apologize for my bad english.


----------



## manos34 (May 17, 2014)

Jim said:


> You need an up-to-date compiler that supports C++11 and C99 features to compile it.


 Any examples?


----------



## 89banana89 (May 17, 2014)

Some news for mac user ???


----------



## robin (May 17, 2014)

Jim i know you said the next fews days thursday when do you think we are talkng. sorry to be a pain just i am a twitch streamer and atm i have hit a wall with fmle. any chance theyres a relativly working verision to download now?


----------



## Scoop (May 18, 2014)

quick question, with the OBS for mac, would i be able to add my elgato as a source instead of having to open the game capture hd to capture? it would eat up way more ram if i have to have the elgato software running OBS. Just hoping its like split where you can just click game and select elgato. Thanks


----------



## leonhard (May 19, 2014)

Could the people on Linux that had crashes while streaming please check with current master if that problem persists ?


----------



## admalledd (May 20, 2014)

For those  of us on linux I took some time when I had to re-work my development VM's to make a very rough script to get the dependencies for you. Good for a reference guide if your system (like mine) is a bit behind and you have to compile them yourself. 

https://gist.github.com/admalledd/22096af58ee1eaa301d7

No promises of it working right off the bat, tweaking and all that might be needed (and especially qt5 might break, but thats easy to fix if they move it on me.)


----------



## mobbsy91 (May 21, 2014)

I've tried to install on mac, but it wont let me - says i have to run it as root... Not sure how to do this - do we have any idea when a version with an easier install or build will be coming?


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2014)

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/tag/0.2.4 -- Here's something for you mac users.  Don't expect real support at the moment because all of our guys are windows users right now, but please if possible report bugs/crashes with full crash logs if possible.  No scene editing or bitmaps yet, but they're next up.  Please read the entire thing if you are able.


----------



## kokarn (May 21, 2014)

Hey Jim!

Great to see that you've come this far.

Figured I should test it out and try to help with bugs but i can't event get it to run.

"Failed to create directory /Users/kokarn/Library/Application Support/obs-studio"

Anything special you need to do for it to run? Read through your post but can't seem to find anything.

*EDIT: *Managed to start it but i had to go from command line and start with sudo.


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2014)

That 'Library/Application Support' is where settings for most programs are placed.  It's just trying to write its settings, it really shouldn't need sudo.


----------



## mobbsy91 (May 21, 2014)

I'm downloading the OBS for mac now - I'm really excited about using it, and also want to see it progress, which is really exciting - usually I wouldn't bother, but because of how excited I am, where would you like me to post any crash reports!


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2014)

Oh, just here is fine if you happen to get any.  We'll probably make mac-specific and linux-specific subforums eventually.


----------



## kokarn (May 21, 2014)

It really did :/

Anything you want me to test on why that happened? Never had that problem with any other applications afaik :/


----------



## xiuide (May 21, 2014)

mobbsy91 said:


> I've tried to install on mac, but it wont let me - says i have to run it as root... Not sure how to do this - do we have any idea when a version with an easier install or build will be coming?





kokarn said:


> Hey Jim!
> 
> Great to see that you've come this far.
> 
> ...




for the people running into issues on Mac.. Im not a Mac user HOWEVER Id assume that the Mac builds are unsigned and you may need to install them a bit differently. the blurp below is pretty much hijacked verbatiam from xbmc.org


_*Installing on OSX* As XBMC OBS is an unsigned application on OSX, you may need to go through a slightly different process to start it the first time. After you have copied XBMC OBS to the Applications folder, you will need to “right click” or “two finger click” XBMC OBS from within the Applications folder and select “Open” and then accept the warning. You should only need to do this the first time you run XBMC OBS._


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (May 21, 2014)

I recorded a video with OBS on my mac and when i tried to watch the video on quicktime player it said it couldn't open it? the only way i could watch it was to convert it using the smart converter app. but still when i watched the video it was laggy and i couldn't hear the game audio.


----------



## sww1235 (May 21, 2014)

Downloading the mac version now. I have been following this rewrite with bated breath. I will definitely report any bugs or crashes here as well as anywhere else you want us to.


----------



## jconnor817 (May 21, 2014)

Could you please implement the Elgato Game Capture HD support first as this is the most used game capture device basically.


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2014)

Ugh, I had a feeling something like this would happen.  FLV isn't supported by quicktime apparently, because it's a terrible video player.  It's the most simple file format out of any other file format available and yet somehow it doesn't support it.  That just goes to show, just because something is made by a big company, don't ever expect it to be good.  (Reminds me of adobe and flash, flash is terrible)

I'll have to put in the other file output plugin which does support other formats as well.

Options for dealing with it:
1.) Get a real video player that isn't totally terrible, such as VLC which is available for the mac supports every format and codec on the planet, and is much more optimal

2.) Convert it to mp4 via a utility:
Here's the best way to convert via the ffmpeg command line utility:
    ffmpeg -i myfile.flv -acodec copy -vcodec copy myfile.mp4

3.) Wait until I add other file type output support


----------



## Josh N (May 22, 2014)

Just tested streaming and recording on my Macbook with OSX Mountain Lion, works like a charm! The only problem I found with it however, I could not find a way to use both my microphone and my computer output at once. I also tried using soundflower but it did not work.


----------



## nezarn (May 22, 2014)

any chance for a linux prerelease? :)


----------



## ThoNohT (May 22, 2014)

From the release notes:


> Linux is a different matter entirely due to package management, and it's too early to make a real 'release' for linux, despite the fact that it's about in the same state.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (May 22, 2014)

ok so i got the recording stuff sorted out but i can't hear the audio of my friend in Skype. any solutions?


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2014)

Most likely you don't have soundflower installed or don't have it configured properly.  You need to install it, configure it with SoundFlowerBed (little icon that appears with those other little icons in the upper right), and then set obs to use it as a desktop audio device in audio settings.


----------



## Sal (May 22, 2014)

Jim are you going to Mac OBS  for earlier versions... My computer can only get to 10.6.8...


----------



## Scoop (May 22, 2014)

Josh N said:


> Just tested streaming and recording on my Macbook with OSX Mountain Lion, works like a charm! The only problem I found with it however, I could not find a way to use both my microphone and my computer output at once. I also tried using soundflower but it did not work.



everytime i open mine on 10.9.2 os x it just shows for 2 seconds then it closes and gives a error report. any suggestion.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (May 22, 2014)

Jim said:


> Most likely you don't have soundflower installed or don't have it configured properly.  You need to install it, configure it with SoundFlowerBed (little icon that appears with those other little icons in the upper right), and then set obs to use it as a desktop audio device in audio settings.


i did but when i watched the videos i recorded i only hear my voice


----------



## Josh N (May 23, 2014)

I think the problem might be with my soundflower (which I re-installed) having issues with OS 10.9.3. I made the audio input set to my headset microphone, and then set my output to a multi-output device, which sends output back to my headphones and soundflower simultaneously. I can hear my computer audio, however I cannot hear anything from soundflower when I playback recordings (I also tried with quicktime audio record).


----------



## iSuchtel (May 23, 2014)

I was able to get it working, at least at the beginning. Quality was pretty good, but for some reason the actual stream went black if i went to 5000kbps (my network can handle that). Then i was able to figure it out with sound flower, but for some reason i wasn't able to get a picture on hitbox at all. 

I assume thats just a User-problm tho since it already worked once.

What i would really like to see (or find.. maybe i was just too stupid to find it) is the ability to choose a specific screenarea or even better. a specific window i want to stream.


And of course, soundflower sucks, it actually has a bit of a delay. Its usable at the moment and probably the best option to stream on OS X, yet... i'd love to see OBS on OS X without having to use soundflower.


Thanksf or your work to! :)


----------



## paibox (May 23, 2014)

If you want to see OBS on OS X without having to use SoundFlower, you would have to convince Apple to actually provide an API to give access to sound output devices, since this currently isn't available.


----------



## iSuchtel (May 23, 2014)

I have seen some other streaming software (i believe it was the ustream broadcaster or so) that worked without soundflower... hmm. :|

Is there no way at all?


----------



## paibox (May 23, 2014)

I really doubt the uStream broadcaster captures desktop audio, cocoasplit and camtwist also require Soundflower as far as I know.


----------



## Padchi (May 23, 2014)

paibox said:


> I really doubt the uStream broadcaster captures desktop audio, cocoasplit and camtwist also require Soundflower as far as I know.


 
Wirecast has manage to capture audio without soundflower.
Also, i have noticed that i can't use soundflower 64ch instead i need to use 2ch with OBS.


----------



## paibox (May 23, 2014)

In that case, Wirecast probably installs a driver of its own to handle it. We're not Wirecast, so we can't do this.


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2014)

Well we could theoretically create our own drivers but I just don't have the time at the moment, soundflower isn't that hard to configure, at least when it's working properly.  I haven't noticed any issue with 64ch.  You just need to set it to 64ch in audio settings.

And I am pretty sure wirecast does have its own driver at least as far as I know.  The only way to capture sound is via a driver because apple does not provide a means of capturing audio in its API.  I should know, I searched and scoured the internet for a long time until I finally found a message somewhere on stackoverflow from an actual apple developer who said they did that on purpose for 'performance' reasons.

We're relying on soundflower right now simply because it's currently the only available option outside of writing our own driver.  I think there's also a driver called Wavtap which I think may be much easier, and also open source, but I'm not sure if it works with other programs.

Sal - why does your computer only go to 10.6.8?


----------



## iSuchtel (May 24, 2014)

Jim said:


> I think there's also a driver called Wavtap



Looks like an simple and awesome piece of software... Since it is open source, don't you think you would be able to use it in OBS? Something like that would be really awesome.

As i said, soundflower is ok, but its annoying to use and there is some noticeable delay with the audio. It is ok for streaming, but i would not want to use it for normal everyday usage, thats why i think its annoying to use. You gotta go into the audio-settings all the time.


----------



## Josh N (May 24, 2014)

Wavtap works amazingly, I just set output to wavtap and then set wavtap as desktop audio device, then set my mic as mic/aux and I heard from both my computer and my mic, so for me that is fixed, hoped it also did so for others.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (May 24, 2014)

is there going to be the ability to have a follower/subscriber notification for mac because no other websites where you can download the notification support mac. or is there no way of it happening because if not its ok with me. it would be a great feature to have.


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2014)

Wavtap works?  Okay people, if you're having issues with soundflower, uninstall soundflower and get wavtap.  Go go go!

EDIT:  ..Er, also I'm trying to find an installer for it, but can't seem to find it.  Anyone have a link to where they got it?

And yes, if it works, we'll integrate it in to OBS as well as a downstream.


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2014)

Wait, here we go:  https://github.com/downloads/pje/WavTap/WavTap 0.2.0.pkg

(you may need to uninstall soundflower, though not 100% sure..  EDIT: actually, you may not need to, but if wavtap works fine and you're not going to use it anymore then might as well)

I programmed OBS to use wavtap if it finds it, so I think it should work right off the bat.  You still may need to set your 'default output' to wavtap in your 'mac system preferences' -> 'sound' though, not sure how it works.  I'll test this out on my end later to see how it functions.


----------



## Roller (May 24, 2014)

I have not installed WavTap or bothered trying to use Soundflour with OBS for Mac because I use an external hardware mixer. But I would like to point out an issue about uninstalling WavTap just for a awareness for those installing.

https://github.com/pje/WavTap/issues/25

Also I would like to point out that in "Audio MIDI Setup" there is a "Create Aggregator Device" and "Create Multi-output Device" options you might consider so I haven't played with that either. Only checked out a couple YouTube tutorials on using those.

P.S. Just wanted to say thank you to Jim and any others working on OBS redux. I've been using CamTwist for a few years and FMLE for a couple and for the last few months CocoaSplit to cast. I've been really looking forward to an all-in-one option for Mac since I can't afford anything like Wirecast. So thanks much. :-)


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2014)

Argh..  there's always something annoying out there.  Thank you very much for pointing it out.

Perhaps I'll see if I can potentially pull request an uninstaller script for them or something later on.


----------



## Roller (May 24, 2014)

You're welcome. Sorry to be the bearer of inconvenient news.


----------



## Paul Murphy (May 25, 2014)

Wow, I compiled OBS redux on Gentoo the other day, and was very happy to see it worked pretty much straight away. Deeply impressed.  Just had to unmask a few libraries to get the QT5 stuff in, and switched from avconv to ffmpeg (not sure if this was strictly necessary, but swresample wasn't found until I did).

The latest pull brought in fdk, I am not sure but this (or some other changes to audio) seems to have fixed the audio lag issues.  Very cool the way it sets up the pulse sinks - from what I can see, there is just one sink now, and you mix mike and desktop with OBS.  Before I was mixing in both pulse and in OBS.

The only thing that doesn't work for me is streaming to twitch.  OBS connects fine, and the audio gets to the twitch feed, but no video comes through.  I am guessing that this is a codec issue, perhaps relating to the ffmpeg I am using.

If anyone has streaming to twitch working, could you let me know the version of ffmpeg/avconv you are using?


----------



## Scoop (May 25, 2014)

Heres a crash report for my Macbook Pro. Its launching then immediately crashing.  I'm not sure why its crashing. ANY SUGGESTIONS? http://pastebin.com/C4wt4T0S


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2014)

Paul Murphy - It doesn't use ffmpeg for streaming.  It uses the encoders directly, x264 and whichever AAC encoder you're using and muxes it together itself.  It also uses a custom version of librtmp which is statically compiled in, so it isn't relying on anything for outside packages.  So if there was a problem with any of that code everyone would get it because it's not relying on outside packages save for the encoders themselves.

Check to see if recording is working.  I haven't heard of anyone having video issues at the moment.


----------



## Levaihof (May 25, 2014)

Jim I have been able to successfully stream audio and video through twitch with soundflower. I just set my output to ch2. and system preferences to soundflower (ch2), then my input in OBS to my external mic. No issues with that at all.

However, my problem is hopefully down the road game capture and window capture is included. I like playing my games in full screen rather than anything else (mac book pro retina resolution only works at higher resolutions w/ full screen, you lose a lot of display when windowed.) Is there anything planned for this down the road?


----------



## leonhard (May 25, 2014)

Paul Murphy said:


> If anyone has streaming to twitch working, could you let me know the version of ffmpeg/avconv you are using?



Streaming to twitch works fine for me, it could be that your x264 version is too old. Mine is x264-0.0.20140308 on gentoo.


----------



## steven1568901 (May 25, 2014)

when i open it, it closes right away anyway to fix this


----------



## zwiki22 (May 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for releasing and working on this! I will be testing every build very regularly. Goodbye Wirecast with its 70% CPU usage on a still screen!


----------



## zwiki22 (May 26, 2014)

I was not able to get WavTap or Soundflower working to get audio to OBS. Currently, I can not find a way to get audio onto my stream. Anyone's help in troubleshooting would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2014)

steven1568901 said:


> when i open it, it closes right away anyway to fix this


mine does the something.. i'm desperate to get a working version


----------



## paibox (May 26, 2014)

zwiki: There is currently no way on OS X to tap into desktop sound other than a custom driver such as SoundFlower or WavTap. This is an issue nested within OS X itself, and we can't do anything about it until when/if Apple decides to update their OS with an API that would allow us to do this.

Scoop: This is yet another weird OS X driver issue, the OpenGL drivers will simply crash if they receive any "bad" input (unsupported extensions, etc.). While this may be possible to work around, it might take a while.


----------



## zwiki22 (May 26, 2014)

Yeah I have Soundflower and never had problems with it but just can't get OBS to get the sound from it. I tried setting it as a Desktop Audio Source, a Mic, and a CoreAudio Output but none of them are giving me any sound. Very weird.


----------



## alison (May 26, 2014)

I'm new to all of this so I have a few questions. Every time I stream the video either doesn't show up, or goes extremely slow. Twitch keeps telling me 

Max keyframe interval is currently at 8.85 seconds. Please set it to 2 seconds.
The broadcast is not set to constant bitrate (CBR). [Current average: 733 kbps, current max: 4369.0 kbps]
How do I go about changing the settings for those?


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2014)

steven1568901's issue was that he was running on 10.8.2, which didn't have OpenGL 3.2 available.  He upgraded his OS version and it updated his OpenGL version and fixed it.  Just a heads up for anyone, not all 10.8 versions work.

I'll fix the keyframe interval, I neglected to set that option for x264.  It's supposed to be set by the service itself but I haven't added that code in so I'll just put it to 2 seconds for now.  Will update tomorrow or so.  However, bitrate should be constant.  I don't know why it'd be saying that as CBR is definitely on.  I'll double-check that.

Currently, I annoyingly managed to get distracted with some unrelated semi-critical code, which I'll complete shortly.  After I'm finished I'll continue with the scene editing and bitmap stuff however.

Zwiki22 - perhaps I could go on teamviewer some time and take a look, if you ever have time.


----------



## Paul Murphy (May 26, 2014)

leonhard said:


> Streaming to twitch works fine for me, it could be that your x264 version is too old. Mine is x264-0.0.20140308 on gentoo.



Thanks - emerging the new one now - I was on 2011 so I think you might be right :)

Out of interest, what ffmpeg are you running?


----------



## JamesRyan (May 26, 2014)

Hey there guys, just made an account and wanted to thank Jim and all the others for bringing OBS to Mac, works already awesome! Especially video quality!

However I can't get the sound to work just like a few others… I've pretty much tried everything… SoundFlower first… 2ch, 64ch, nothing (tried all options - Mic, CoreAudio Out, Desktop with each) also starting up the apps in a different order.

I then "switched" to WavTap, did the same as I stated above, but still, my stream on twitch is silent… Any ideas?


Working on an iMac with 10.8.5.

Any possible help is appreciated! Keep up the good work :)


----------



## zwiki22 (May 26, 2014)

JamesRyan: I am also on 10.8.5! I think we may have found a critical point of our problem!


EDIT: I have wiped my computer and am installing Mavericks and will then try again. If it works, then it seems like a confirmed problem with 10.8.5

EDIT2: Now running on 10.9, sound works perfectly with Soundflower. Wonder what it is about 10.8.5 that is causing that sound issue.


----------



## BarclayTech (May 27, 2014)

I built it successfully on Ubuntu 14.04 but whenever I try to run it, it pops up with this error, even though the file exists.

obs: error while loading shared libraries: libobs.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

EDIT: Fixed by creating symbolic links for every obs file, annoying but works.

DOUBLE EDIT: After playing around, I love it on Linux, all it needs is scene editing (Moving things around like it's windows counterpart) and streaming upload options (like buffer size and such) then it'll be perfect. The XComposite Plugin works flawlessly, brilliant stuff!


----------



## admalledd (May 27, 2014)

BarclayTech said:


> I built it successfully on Ubuntu 14.04 but whenever I try to run it, it pops up with this error, even though the file exists.
> 
> obs: error while loading shared libraries: libobs.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory



Basically obs-redux on linux is a bit awkward to build, its best to after compiling "install" it in a custom prefix (my helper script I linked earlier does basically --prefix=$HOME/bin/obs by default) then use $LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to $HOME/bin/obs/lib/ where libobs.so and friends live (eg a custom ffmpeg if you also had compiled it)

(pre-post edit: ah looks like you got it working. anywho here is more info for you then...)


----------



## snakeboxmedia (May 27, 2014)

I just want to check, it is currently not possible to do window capture in the OSX alpha correct? Otherwise it looks freaking amazing! keep it up guys!


----------



## JamesRyan (May 27, 2014)

Alright guys I've also upgraded to 10.9, and via "Mic/Aux" (Using WaveTap) sound actually works! Awesome! :D


----------



## jconnor817 (May 27, 2014)

When will you be able to add support for Elgato Game Capture HD and Xbox 360?


----------



## SirTezla (May 28, 2014)

Can you guys walk me through the audio settings to get Skype to go through the stream? I got WaveTap but I don't know how to set it up correctly. Any help would be appreciated :)
-Tezla


----------



## Krazy (May 28, 2014)

jconnor817 said:


> When will you be able to add support for Elgato Game Capture HD and Xbox 360?



It will happen when it happens, there's no time frame to give.


----------



## Padchi (May 28, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Can you guys walk me through the audio settings to get Skype to go through the stream? I got WaveTap but I don't know how to set it up correctly. Any help would be appreciated :)
> -Tezla



- Open WaveTap
- Set Desctop Audio to WaveTap
- Start stream


----------



## JamesRyan (May 28, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Can you guys walk me through the audio settings to get Skype to go through the stream? I got WaveTap but I don't know how to set it up correctly. Any help would be appreciated :)
> -Tezla


You probably have to open the settings in Skype and set the "Audio" output (in "Audio/Video") also through WaveTap.


----------



## thekraken8him (May 29, 2014)

So, I would like to try out this early build of the redux and test it out, but I can't figure out how to install it. I was reading through all the files on GitHub, and I found the installation instructions. However, it assumes that the user knows their way comfortably around the terminal.

I'm familiar with some terminal commands, but I'm somewhat of a beginner. Are there more detailed instructions that don't skip the intermediate steps?

BTW: I'm on an iMac running Mac OS 10.9 Mavericks.


----------



## paibox (May 29, 2014)

Ehr, there's a precompiled version for OS X, please check https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases

Just be aware that if you download it without reading the information about the early (pre-alpha) release on that page, we will stare at you and then throw you in the river.


----------



## SirTezla (May 29, 2014)

JamesRyan said:


> You probably have to open the settings in Skype and set the "Audio" output (in "Audio/Video") also through WaveTap.


Will I still be able to hear Skype myself?


----------



## Padchi (May 29, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Will I still be able to hear Skype myself?


Have you tried? When you start WaveTap it sets your system audio output to use WaveTap instead of your default.


----------



## philament (May 30, 2014)

Have you guys tried using Audio Hijack pro to capture audio?
Great work on everything guys. I've been waiting for this for months now. Can you please add the application Camtwist as a capture source? That program is AWESOME for scene editing and I currently use it with Flash Media Live Encoder. FMLE is way cpu intensive and doesnt allow constant bitrate and blah blah blah, so that's why I've been looking forward to OBS. Since you don't have scene editing set up yet anyway, I figured adding Camtwist as a source would be an easier and logical first step (could be wrong though). I think if you add support for that, I'll be good to go! Again, thanks for all your hard work on this. ;)


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2014)

Hi, I just registered because I wanted to offer my support -- thank you so much for working on this! I've been putting off streaming for ages because there are so few viable choices on OS X. It was quite easy to get the 0.2.4 build streaming to Twitch with WavTap, and it's been stable for me on 10.9.2. I'm looking forward to the addition of scene editing, but even in this early stage it's my program of choice! Keep up the great work!


----------



## SirTezla (May 31, 2014)

Padchi said:


> Have you tried? When you start WaveTap it sets your system audio output to use WaveTap instead of your default.


Thank you SO much, I've been trying for a long time :)


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2014)

I got slightly distracted with some windows specific code and I'm now putting it aside for the time being (DirectShow is the devil).  Currently working on scene editing so we can get things actually rolling, sorry for that distraction.

philament - No, we're going to do our own scene editing.  Requiring some external proprietary program to do something like that is not something that I'm particularly interested in doing.  We're making our own that will eventually be as good or better.


----------



## JamesRyan (May 31, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Will I still be able to hear Skype myself?


Yep, I just tried it yesterday, works like a charm :)


----------



## manos34 (May 31, 2014)

Can you add some extra compatibillity such as 10.8 and 10.7?


----------



## paibox (May 31, 2014)

No, please update. 10.7 and 10.8 are both missing necessary features that were not implemented by Apple until at the least very close to 10.9.


----------



## sww1235 (May 31, 2014)

paibox said:


> No, please update. 10.7 and 10.8 are both missing necessary features that were not implemented by Apple until at the least very close to 10.9.



Plus the update is free and adds better multidisplay support which is almost essential for streamers.


----------



## philament (May 31, 2014)

> philament - No, we're going to do our own scene editing. Requiring some external proprietary program to do something like that is not something that I'm particularly interested in doing. We're making our own that will eventually be as good or better.



Sorry I didnt mean you should require it. I was just asking to alllow OBS to capture the output from Camtwist along with any other capture devices you set it up for. I guess I'm being impatient. I'll just wait for OBS scene editing to be done. If it's going to be different than OBS Windows's scene editing and possibly better than Camtwist, then I'm certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## manos34 (May 31, 2014)

I can't update. I don't want to pay $1000+ for a free piece of software. My system requirements don't let me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can update for free manos34.  Mavericks is free last I recall, unless it's only if upgrading from 10.8 or something.

Unfortunately I don't even have access to the earlier mac platform APIs anyway, apple likes to make it very difficult for developers for backward compatibility.


----------



## zwiki22 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just my two cents, but once scene editing is in , I think CamTwist would be a good camera source to be able to capture as a first choice to work on coding. Since it already has support for most capture cards, being able to add CamTwist to the OBS scene as the game instead of the specific capture card would be a wonderful solution to supporting all capture cards for the time being.


----------



## Roller (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm able to capture CamTwist as a "Video Capture Device". Just not able to scale it in the preview YET. Also there is still only 4 x 3 options for it and no 16 x 9. Be aware that I'm using CamTwist 3.0 beta and not 2.5 final  (FMLE will not see CamTwist 3.0 beta). But once they include scene editing CamTwist and CocoaSplit won't be necessary. This is the first compiled alpha guys so patients grasshoppers. :)


----------



## zwiki22 (Jun 1, 2014)

Roller said:


> I'm able to capture CamTwist as a "Video Capture Device". Just not able to scale it in the preview YET. Be aware that I'm using CamTwist 3.0 beta and not 2.5 final  (FMLE will not see CamTwist 3.0 beta). But once they include scene editing CamTwist and CocoaSplit won't be necessary. :)
> 
> View attachment 2541


Oooooh very nice. I will have to try this out now.


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 1, 2014)

I would use Camtwist, but for some reason, I am unable to put images into it.


----------



## camb (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey there,

Finally saw that you had a compiling version so I decided to try it. Needless to say it worked great, but I couldn't figure out how to get my desktop audio into the video file. I have wavtap open and installed and the desktop audio setting set to wavtap, but whenever I record the audio isn't there. I've tried recording on wavtap and then starting my OBS recording, but that just gives me two separate files. I haven't tried to streaming yet.

Any help?


----------



## Sal (Jun 3, 2014)

Jim said:


> Well we could theoretically create our own drivers but I just don't have the time at the moment, soundflower isn't that hard to configure, at least when it's working properly.  I haven't noticed any issue with 64ch.  You just need to set it to 64ch in audio settings.
> 
> And I am pretty sure wirecast does have its own driver at least as far as I know.  The only way to capture sound is via a driver because apple does not provide a means of capturing audio in its API.  I should know, I searched and scoured the internet for a long time until I finally found a message somewhere on stackoverflow from an actual apple developer who said they did that on purpose for 'performance' reasons.
> 
> ...



It only goes up to that because my computer is very old and I do not have money for a new one.


----------



## paibox (Jun 3, 2014)

If your computer is that old, you pretty much won't be able to stream anything anyway, so nothing we could do would really help you. Streaming is a very CPU intensive task, and you do need a good computer to stream at any "decent" quality.


----------



## philament (Jun 3, 2014)

I was really hoping OBS would be a little more efficient with CPU usage than FMLE though. I'm running a fourth gen quad core and FMLE still encodes 720 at less than 30 fps.


----------



## paibox (Jun 3, 2014)

Philament, what are you talking about? I replied to Sal's post about his computer being too old to qualify for the upgrade to 10.9, which would most likely mean that it's a mobile Core 2 Duo of some kind.

FMLE uses some ancient version of the MainConcept h.264 encoder, of course x264 (which obs-studio currently uses) is going to be more efficient than an already inefficient encoder that hasn't been updated in four years.


----------



## pierpa91 (Jun 3, 2014)

I hope that with OS X 10.10, Apple will provide some APIs for "Quick Sync".


----------



## Mmiz (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there any plans on implementing QT encoding for us that have h.264 hardware encoder cards etc?


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 4, 2014)

Do you guys have an ETA of when scene editing will be released?


----------



## manos34 (Jun 5, 2014)

Jim said:


> I'm pretty sure you can update for free manos34.  Mavericks is free last I recall, unless it's only if upgrading from 10.8 or something.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't even have access to the earlier mac platform APIs anyway, apple likes to make it very difficult for developers for backward compatibility.


I have not tried and I can not upgrade.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 5, 2014)

If you haven't tried, then how do you know you can't upgrade?

Here is a page about how to upgrade: https://www.apple.com/osx/how-to-upgrade/


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Do you guys have an ETA of when scene editing will be released?


Working on this right now.  When it's complete, I will upload a new version for testing.


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 6, 2014)

Jim said:


> Working on this right now.  When it's complete, I will upload a new version for testing.


Thanks Jim :)


----------



## someonepl (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Jim!
Nice to hear that you have an alpha (?) version for Macs but what is the status of Windows/Linux versions? Are they ready to release an alpha version any time soon?

Cheers


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2014)

Windows version works fine, recently had device capture implemented (was my distraction I was talking about), but still needs a fair amount of work before I could consider it up to par with the original windows version.  The original windows version has deinterlacing, game capture, plugins, and a lot of things that just won't be present at first.  It will have the better device support first though, I promised way too many people that I would implement all the devices that have been having trouble first and foremost.  Well, scene editing and image file support first, and then that.

Linux version has almost everything, thanks to crazy awesome linux programmers.  Multiple types of audio/video captures.  It's all going pretty nicely on there, but the problem is mostly package managers, ffmpeg, and compiling.  On windows and mac, things are fairly easy for distributing because you can modularize the installation, but on linux you're typically supposed to rely on package managers, which is somewhat frustrating.


----------



## Weegee (Jun 8, 2014)

Jim said:


> but the problem is mostly package managers, ffmpeg, and compiling.


Shouldn't this be a problem for distributions and package maintainers rather than for the developers? I'd have expected package maintainers to solve all the problems regarding packaging for their distributions themselves.

Well, except for the Debian/Ubuntu libav/ffmpeg split. That's just completely brainless and annoying for developers.


----------



## Brandon8888 (Jun 8, 2014)

Do you guys have an idea of when we would be able to stream/record gameplay through the Elgato or other devices on the Mac version?


----------



## paibox (Jun 8, 2014)

Any capture device with proper avcapture drivers should already work in the OS X version. Elgato does not provide proper drivers for their device, and thus support for it can't be implemented without actual assistance from Elgato.

It is also possible that they may make an avcapture driver available for their card, but you would have to ask them about that.


----------



## Brandon8888 (Jun 9, 2014)

paibox said:


> Any capture device with proper avcapture drivers should already work in the OS X version. Elgato does not provide proper drivers for their device, and thus support for it can't be implemented without actual assistance from Elgato.
> 
> It is also possible that they may make an avcapture driver available for their card, but you would have to ask them about that.



Ok but i know Elgato works on windows with OBS is it just an issue with Macs?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, it's an issue with Elgato's Mac software.


----------



## manos34 (Jun 9, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> If you haven't tried, then how do you know you can't upgrade?
> 
> Here is a page about how to upgrade: https://www.apple.com/osx/how-to-upgrade/


I have checked my system requirements and had no luck.


----------



## Josh N (Jun 9, 2014)

Manos34 you are probably in the wrong forum, you can always contact Apple about it as it seems it is a Mac hardware/software problem


----------



## SchwarzerAlptraum (Jun 9, 2014)

What if there isn't a compelling reason to upgrade to Mavericks? I'm not really sure I want to burden my OS with extra disk space or compatibility or speed issues just because I want audio to work with OBS. Most of the features in Mavericks aren't really things I'd consider worth upgrading for.


----------



## paibox (Jun 9, 2014)

Then you are of course free to not upgrade, but since OBS requires features that Apple didn't see fit to implement until either 10.9 or one of the dev releases between 10.8 and 10.9, you will not be able to use OBS unless someone submits patches that makes it compatible with previous versions.

I'm not quite sure what sort of compatibility or speed issues there would be from upgrading to OSX 10.9. Some people have audio working in 10.8, some people don't. Have you tried it yourself, or are you just assuming that it doesn't work for you?


----------



## SchwarzerAlptraum (Jun 9, 2014)

paibox said:


> Then you are of course free to not upgrade, but since OBS requires features that Apple didn't see fit to implement until either 10.9 or one of the dev releases between 10.8 and 10.9, you will not be able to use OBS unless someone submits patches that makes it compatible with previous versions.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what sort of compatibility or speed issues there would be from upgrading to OSX 10.9. Some people have audio working in 10.8, some people don't. Have you tried it yourself, or are you just assuming that it doesn't work for you?



No, it actually doesn't work for me. I've tried it with Soundflower, then WavTap, and they always say "info: coreaudio: failed to find device uid: ..." in the terminal console whenever I try to tell it to use Soundflower or WavTap as the desktop audio. I can stream the desktop itself just fine; just not the audio.


----------



## paibox (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright. It's supposed to be fixed in the latest GIT repo, but you would have to either build it yourself (not recommended if you can't figure it out on your own) or wait for the next pre-alpha release, which shouldn't be that awfully far off.


----------



## pierpa91 (Jun 10, 2014)

So... I have a Mac...  I won't be able to record from with an elgato? :(


----------



## paibox (Jun 10, 2014)

pierpa91, this question was answered just a few posts ago. There are no actual drivers for us to work with, so there's nothing we can do. You will have to use Elgato's own application and monitor/display capture it.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2014)

The audio bug where audio wouldn't record in 10.8 has been fixed.  10.8 macs should work fine, it's only the really early releases of 10.8 that have issues.


----------



## SchwarzerAlptraum (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes I can build it. I've been building it all this time. It works now. Thanks.


----------



## NintendosFinestNerd (Jun 11, 2014)

So I like what you have so far, but will it ever be a possibility to get cam twist features to be visible on OBS as I am looking to stream once again. I used FMLE but that failed, then I found an alternative, cocoa split, and now it crashes when I hit stream.  So I would like to know if at any time at all cam twist will be able to be seen so that I can stream once more.


----------



## pierpa91 (Jun 11, 2014)

paibox said:


> pierpa91, this question was answered just a few posts ago. There are no actual drivers for us to work with, so there's nothing we can do. You will have to use Elgato's own application and monitor/display capture it.




ok ok, I know is not your fault guys :)


----------



## SirSmeghead (Jun 14, 2014)

we'll just have to bug Elgato to make some actual drivers for Mac OS X then ;)


----------



## tylor (Jun 14, 2014)

Could you post the link to the OBS for mac?


----------



## benklett (Jun 14, 2014)

tylor said:


> Could you post the link to the OBS for mac?



https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases


----------



## Wasergames (Jun 15, 2014)

So, i have been quite absent from this thread, is the hauppauge capture card enabled yet?


----------



## paibox (Jun 15, 2014)

No, it is not "enabled".


----------



## Wasergames (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, what i meant was, does the hauppauge work yet. Because i know from reading this that it did not work, but Jim was working on it, and i don't know if he fixed it or not yet


----------



## paibox (Jun 15, 2014)

If you need me to spell it out for you, no, there's still no support for USB 2.0 capture cards that output encoded video. It isn't easy to implement, and other core features take priority over implementing support for it.


----------



## Wasergames (Jun 15, 2014)

i simple, no, it has not been implemented, would have been just fine


----------



## paibox (Jun 16, 2014)

But that was what I posted the first time, except I used "enabled", since you for some reason chose that instead of "implemented". You seemed confused, so I had to clarify. Clearly, a simple 'no, it has not been "enabled"' wasn't fine.


----------



## Maikel "Dynam1nd" (Jun 16, 2014)

First off, great work guys. Since i've moved to a macbook pro after spending years and years making custom build pcs on windows platforms I haven't found anything to be able to stream on. Except if I go to bootcamp.

I downloaded the really early build of OBS and was very glad to see stuff is starting up. I've been following this thread for awhile now(just registered though to give my 2cents also) and saw that Jimmy is currently busy working on scene editing. Is there any "timeframe" in which itll be released? Everyday im looking at the early releases binary! :D

Wavtap and soundflower both work great on my end. Wavtap is much easier to setup though :)

Hopefully maybe one of the devs will reply to my posts. I can't wait to test out the newer version of an early build!

p.s. Elgato capture cards, i used to own one and it works perfectly fine on MacOSX but I guess in order to implement it into OBS youll need a different driver, lib. or whatever in order to program it so you can use it. Since ELGATO has their own stream program plus the old method of camtwist and FMLE worked I have absolutely no idea why it wouldnt work now. As stated above by paibox its prolly hard to get support from elgato since they have deals with other utilities like xsplit.
Classic case of commercial licensing $_$.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2014)

Just so everyone knows, scene editing is now just about complete, I will upload a new version of the mac build tomorrow or the day after.

Wasergames - I will (unfortunately for me) be working on those devices very soon, at least for windows.  I will be putting in bitmap support and then will work on these devices on the windows end -- I currently am not in charge of mac device capture code at the moment.  If some of us sound a bit on edge about it, please try to bear with us -- it's because we hear about it quite often from people (which is sadly also another reason why we're forced to implement them at some point), and that fact that we hear about it often from people disturbs us because we don't really want people to use USB 2.0 capture devices for streaming.

The biggest issue is that particular device's signal is completely encoded, and no automatic decoding is provided, so we are sort of stuck having to somehow query the encoded signal (which is difficult in and of itself), then we have to actually feed it in to a decoder just to get any useful data out of it.  Encoding and decoding also causes significant latency, which causes issues with livestreaming when you want to composite other video/audio on to the stream due to syncing.  USB 2.0 capture devices are just the most unideal types of capture devices for streaming, but people buy them so there's very little we can do about it.  We try to warn people about it.  And then for some, USB 2.0 is the only option.  It's just a terrible situation and we constantly keep putting it on the backburner, though I'll finally be getting around to it soon.


----------



## KingDD83 (Jun 17, 2014)

First, amazing work to everyone involved.

Second, anyone else running linux notice that OBS doesn't capture the mouse pointer?  
Tried it with a clean build (as opposed to my usual of manually patching pull request 110 in for v4l2 support) and it won't capture the mouse using X11 Shared Memory Screen Input or Xcomposit capture.  Also doesn't capture with kwin compositing turned on or off.

I'm running Opensuse 12.3 with an AMD 7950 (fglrx drivers).


----------



## Ziemas (Jun 17, 2014)

KingDD83 said:


> First, amazing work to everyone involved.
> 
> Second, anyone else running linux notice that OBS doesn't capture the mouse pointer?
> Tried it with a clean build (as opposed to my usual of manually patching pull request 110 in for v4l2 support) and it won't capture the mouse using X11 Shared Memory Screen Input or Xcomposit capture.  Also doesn't capture with kwin compositing turned on or off.
> ...


Looks like it broke with the change to 4x4 matrices in 1c2a0524b7, I bisected it to that commit after reading your post.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2014)

Latest mac build:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/tag/0.3.1


----------



## Josh N (Jun 17, 2014)

Jim said:


> Latest mac build:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/tag/0.3.1


Here comes the OBS revolution :D


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 17, 2014)

Are overlays able to put in? If so, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 17, 2014)

No. The update says bitmaps (images) are the next thing to be added.


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 17, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> No. The update says bitmaps (images) are the next thing to be added.


Thanks :)


----------



## betamath (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the hard work on the mac version. It's great to see this coming together.


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2014)

Might be a crash when creating a mac video device capture source.  Will update if so when fixed.


----------



## jconnor817 (Jun 18, 2014)

Everyone send strongly worded emails to Elgato to help Jim out.


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 18, 2014)

jconnor817 said:


> Everyone send strongly worded emails to Elgato to help Jim out.


Can do, sending email to Elgato as I type.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't have a mac and I'm jealous of all you mac users right now.


----------



## jconnor817 (Jun 18, 2014)

Why would you be jealous of us Mac users? We are the ones with the real struggle right now just to get some type of streaming software.


----------



## Sapiens (Jun 18, 2014)

jconnor817 said:


> Why would you be jealous of us Mac users? We are the ones with the real struggle right now just to get some type of streaming software.


CocoaSplit with CamTwist should be a workable solution if the pre-alpha OBS Studio releases don't meet your needs.


----------



## Maikel "Dynam1nd" (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish CamTwist would work in OBS Studio for MacOSX, but it doesnt. The app crashes when u add this as a video capture device. All mac users would be saved. I mean yes you can use Cocoa split, but cocoa split doesnt have seperate desktop audio input and mic audio input which can be a pain in the ass on mac to fix with wavtap, soundflower or pay for audio hijack pro. OBS Studio has it built in and i love it. Just have to wait a little longer for textures ! or .... CamTwist video capture device. (WOOHOO)

great work again jim


----------



## mac (Jun 18, 2014)

Maikel "Dynam1nd" said:


> I wish CamTwist would work in OBS Studio for MacOSX, but it doesnt. The app crashes when u add this as a video capture device. All mac users would be saved. I mean yes you can use Cocoa split, but cocoa split doesnt have seperate desktop audio input and mic audio input which can be a pain in the ass on mac to fix with wavtap, soundflower or pay for audio hijack pro. OBS Studio has it built in and i love it. Just have to wait a little longer for textures ! or .... CamTwist video capture device. (WOOHOO)
> 
> great work again jim



Another solution I use involves Garageband.  First you change your output sound settings so that audio outputs to a soundflower channel.  Make the same channel your audio output in Cocoasplit, then open up a new voice project in Garageband.  On the bottom-right side of the screen, you should see "Monitor" under "Input Source".  Toggle "Monitor" to "on", and your voice will output to the soundflower channel that you specified.  Your voice will integrate with your gameplay, or whatever you're streaming, quite flawlessly.  It kind of works like a voice jammer, but since the audio is being output to the soundflower channel, you do not hear the voice jam effect.

I agree, however, that solutions like this are far from optimal, and is why OBS software has so much potential if/when more seamless integration becomes available.


----------



## manos34 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, Apple's a jerk.


----------



## TriGeo (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a question regarding Black Magic's Intensity capture cards (PCIe, USB 3.0, and Thunderbolt) and OBS on the Mac. Black Magic says that the cards capture uncompressed/non-encoded video, my question is: Is this easier to implement into OBS than other capture cards that capture and compress at the same time? Or is OBS already able to capture? I don't have one or else I'd be testing it, but I was really thinking of getting one if it can be easily implemented.

Also, great work so far, I love it to death.


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2014)

Unencoded formats are much easier to implement, yes.

Anyway, I'll update the version whenever we fix the crashing issue.


----------



## TriGeo (Jun 19, 2014)

Great news, thanks a bunchie bunchie


----------



## StarErik (Jun 19, 2014)

I know that stability comes first, but when do you think you will implement window capture? I have an HD PVR 1 and need to capture through VLC preview and would probably takes less resources than cropping a monitor capture or using CamTwist, but someone might prove me wrong. My MacBook Pro is from 2010 and isn't the fastest.


----------



## paibox (Jun 19, 2014)

Monitor capture shouldn't use much CPU at all, as far as I know it hooks into the FBO the desktop is being rendered to. Jim will correct me if I'm wrong, but I recall someone mentioning that there is no way to hook specific Windows on OS X, but I don't recall why. (There's probably no API for it, or it's actively being blocked by the OS itself.)


----------



## StarErik (Jun 22, 2014)

Actually, CamTwist can record from specific windows.


----------



## paibox (Jun 22, 2014)

CamTwist can do a lot of things that OBS can't. CamTwist is also not open source, which means that it can use reverse engineered code from elsewhere as much as it likes, since it does not need said code to be compatible with an open source license such as GPL v2/v3.


----------



## Tyraxiss (Jun 22, 2014)

First thing I'd like to say is Many Many thanks for a great free open source streaming software! I'm currently in the process of starting up a Twitch.tv streaming channel and I was very happy when I found out about OBS. So I'm looking forward to the OBS Redux version even more.

I do have one question/suggestion though. Would it be possible to add audio VST hosting capabilities into the Redux version? I currently use a DAW called Reaper to host my VST's for noise reduction due to a very noisy window Air conditioner that unfortunately I just can't do without. So I use the VST to greatly improve audio quality. If not it's all good, was just a thought I had. :)

Again, thanks a ton for OBS Jim & all the other programmers.


----------



## StarErik (Jun 22, 2014)

paibox said:


> CamTwist can do a lot of things that OBS can't. CamTwist is also not open source, which means that it can use reverse engineered code from elsewhere as much as it likes, since it does not need said code to be compatible with an open source license such as GPL v2/v3.


Ah, I see. Thanks for clearing that up!


Tyraxiss said:


> I do have one question/suggestion though. Would it be possible to add audio VST hosting capabilities into the Redux version? I currently use a DAW called Reaper to host my VST's for noise reduction due to a very noisy window Air conditioner that unfortunately I just can't do without. So I use the VST to greatly improve audio quality. If not it's all good, was just a thought I had. :)


This would be great! Second'd!

You could check out the source code for Audacity, if that would help. After the most important features are implemented, of course.


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Jun 22, 2014)

First I'd like to thank you so much for making this for mac, very good karma in the making :)

I have downloaded 0.3.1 for mac and tested it a little bit, it works perfectly for me to stream to twitch.
It also seems to not generate grey/distorted preview screens for the videos, which happens like 70% of
the time for me, when using Elgato for broadcasting. 

Though, I haven't yet really gotten a hang on the "infinite window" thing, which seems to be all I get at the moment.
But I'm probably doing it wrong.

My only wish is to be able to add speedrun splits to my video game streams.

Would it be possible, with the 0.3.1 version, to choose a specific area of the desktop, and/or designate 2 or more such areas and put them into the OBS to stream? I'm thinking I could use my Elgato for the game capture and then add a split object (speedrun splits) next to the video game window, on the desktop, so that both the game and the splits are
in the "area" of the desktop that is being streamed to Twitch, if that makes sense. All I get are infinite windows it seems :)


Thanks again for making this for Mac!


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 22, 2014)

The "infinite windows" is because you're capturing your monitor. And OBS is on your monitor, so it's capturing that. And OBS is displaying your monitor, so it's capturing OBS displaying your monitor over and over. So that's expected behavior.

If you want to "get rid of" the infinite windows, then just minimize OBS, or open another window on top of it.


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll probably be avoiding distributing VST support directly with the project, but I do want it.  However, it'll requires a fairly big addition to the audio subsystem before I can do that.


----------



## Tyraxiss (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah I thought as much on the VST stuff. It'd be a nice addition but I can certainly understand the increase in coding it would need. Even so, it's nice to hear that the idea is at least in the back of your mind :) Thanks for responding Jim :)


----------



## ShotsKeber (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm loving the work right now. When I used to try with cocoasplit and camtwist, each of them would show up using 95-120% of my CPU. My computer would crash after some minutes. With OBS it uses 8-20% of CPU which is awesome. Thank you so much. I looking forward for image overlay :D


----------



## Mendenbarr (Jun 24, 2014)

Is any form of push to talk audio on the agenda?


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep, absolutely, it's a fairly popular feature, though I can only work on one thing at a time.  There's people who want cropping support, people who want deinterlacing, support for their capture devices, hotkeys for scenes, ability to set differing bitrates for recording versus the stream.  Then later on there's the studio UI mode as well.  I know it's difficult to have to wait for each feature, but I'll eventually get around to each and every single one of them.


----------



## StarErik (Jun 24, 2014)

Take your time. I'm just so excited it's actually happening. Can't bootcamp (it claims my hard drive is corrupt and I can't afford a new one) and emulating through Parallels is pretty slow on my computer, so this is the best thing ever.


----------



## kpcenti (Jun 25, 2014)

Jim said:


> Yep, absolutely, it's a fairly popular feature, though I can only work on one thing at a time.  There's people who want cropping support, people who want deinterlacing, support for their capture devices, hotkeys for scenes, ability to set differing bitrates for recording versus the stream.  Then later on there's the studio UI mode as well.  I know it's difficult to have to wait for each feature, but I'll eventually get around to each and every single one of them.


You could just add the VST support by the time studio UI mode is done ;)


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Jun 27, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Can do, sending email to Elgato as I type.


What email are you sending these emails to?


----------



## SirTezla (Jun 27, 2014)

LtRoyalShrimp said:


> What email are you sending these emails to?


Elgato@gmail.com


----------



## NightSprinter (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey, I was able to get everything compiled for linux.  I've noticed a few issues.  The first is that I'm only allowed to run it as root.  Second, in testing as root, it seems that I cannot set too much for my Dazzle DVC100 (forces resolution to be 174x480).  If any logs are needed, let me know and I'll post them as soon as possible.


----------



## bazukas (Jun 29, 2014)

NightSprinter said:


> Hey, I was able to get everything compiled for linux.  I've noticed a few issues.  The first is that I'm only allowed to run it as root.  Second, in testing as root, it seems that I cannot set too much for my Dazzle DVC100 (forces resolution to be 174x480).  If any logs are needed, let me know and I'll post them as soon as possible.


I don't know about the root issue, but could you please install v4l-utils package and pastebin output of the following command:
v4l2-ctl -d /dev/video0  --list-formats-ext
Replace "/dev/video0" with your device.


----------



## NightSprinter (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's what is provided for my Dazzle (though for my main computer, there's no drivers as far as I'm aware for the Micomsoft SC500N-1/Startech PEXHDCAP).


----------



## bazukas (Jun 29, 2014)

NightSprinter said:


> Here's what is provided for my Dazzle (though for my main computer, there's no drivers as far as I'm aware for the Micomsoft SC500N-1/Startech PEXHDCAP).


Unfortunately stepwise resolution enumeration is not supported yet :(
I'll try to fix that in the nearest future.


----------



## NightSprinter (Jun 29, 2014)

bazukas said:


> Unfortunately stepwise resolution enumeration is not supported yet :(
> I'll try to fix that in the nearest future.


Thanks greatly, bazukas.  This is slightly off-topic, but do you know if any further V4L devlopment has been done for the Philips SAA7160 and MStar MST3376CMK chips yet in the V4L project?  I know these are used heavily by the Micomsoft PCIe cards (and my Startech), while the MStar is in both and is also used in the Elgato Game Capture HD.


----------



## bazukas (Jun 29, 2014)

NightSprinter said:


> Thanks greatly, bazukas.  This is slightly off-topic, but do you know if any further V4L devlopment has been done for the Philips SAA7160 and MStar MST3376CMK chips yet in the V4L project?  I know these are used heavily by the Micomsoft PCIe cards (and my Startech), while the MStar is in both and is also used in the Elgato Game Capture HD.


Sorry, but I have no idea.


----------



## StarErik (Jun 30, 2014)

Hm, when I hit Start Streaming OBS goes up to 280% (yes you read right) of CPU and the framerate is super choppy. When idle it's only at 15%. I shut down my browser and other stuff not related to the streaming. It's a 2010 MacBook Pro, here are the basic specs. The CPU is a dual core.







My set up is an HD PVR using the network streaming function of HDPVRCapture to VLC and then use monitor capture in OBS and scale the VLC window. I tried using CamTwist but that's just adding another program to the mix and even though OBS was using less CPU, it produced more framedrops. If anyone knows a better way, please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2014)

What's your output resolution and FPS, StarErik?


----------



## StarErik (Jul 1, 2014)

480p and 60 fps.


----------



## StarErik (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a suggestion, the snap-to-edge should have a toggle option. Because I have trouble scaling exactly how I want it. My video feed has a very slim black bar on top and it keeps either snapping or scales too much. It's the jump from snap to loose that is too big. I'd really appreciate a button, perhaps others would as well.

Edit: Nevermind, I was just reminded that you'll implement a numeric input system, right?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 1, 2014)

There's already a numeric input system. Go to Edit > Transform > Edit Transform.

And you can ignore snapping by holding Control while moving things around.


----------



## StarErik (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, sorry didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2014)

Image source stuff is done, mostly just trying to polish things up a bit more for a real release.


----------



## StarErik (Jul 1, 2014)

I tried 480p and 30 fps now and it "only" peaked at 90%. Framerate seems to be stable, though.


----------



## Mendenbarr (Jul 1, 2014)

StarErik, OSX reports each thread as 100% CPU. Your i7 core is hyperthreaded, which means both of the cores have 2 threads, so you have 400% "total" CPU.


----------



## StarErik (Jul 1, 2014)

Then I don't really understand why it causes lag if it only uses half of the total amount of power. But I'm probably just misunderstanding.


----------



## RobertAHeim (Jul 2, 2014)

When will the gamecapture be released? Really hoping soon :) I love this for MAC. Thank you so much Jim!


----------



## king_sitm (Jul 2, 2014)

I created an account just to really thank you guy(s) OBS is amazing and I was really contemplating on buying windows 7 until google brought me here last month. 

One of the few problems that I have with the current build is the audio lag when I start streaming. I tried using both the settings and adding output capture options for my audio and I get the same results. My set up is 
OS X 10.9.4.
2.5 GHz i5
8Gb Ram
I've tried with both soundflower and wavetap and I get the same results.
Any help or do you need more information?


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2014)

RobertAHeim - Game capture shouldn't particularly be necessary for OSX due to the fact that games don't run in fullscreen mode on it.  That being said, a game capture type thing is possible to do, but a bit more difficult on windows due to mac's security features.  If at some point it becomes necessary or if normal screen capture isn't efficient enough, I'll probably look in to it, though so far screen capture has been very efficient.

king_sitm - Could you be a bit more specific about what you mean when you say "audio lag"?  Do you have a video/vod of this?


----------



## Matt (Jul 3, 2014)

Maikel "Dynam1nd" said:


> I wish CamTwist would work in OBS Studio for MacOSX, but it doesnt. The app crashes when u add this as a video capture device.



For those having trouble with CamTwist + OBS on Mavericks (10.9.4), I think I've found [part of] the solution. I installed the CamTwist 3 beta and, in preferences, set the resolution to "Custom" using 1920x1080. Not sure if this is circumstantial or if I'm actually onto something.

Has anyone else had luck with different settings?

Keep in mind that if you increase the frame rate, you will increase both CamTwist and OBS's CPU usage. For me (for now) I'll use CamTwist for a nonessential, windowed element (maybe twitch chat, or currently playing track in iTunes) so I can keep the frame rate low.


----------



## mca64 (Jul 3, 2014)

will be support for x265? Also will be possible to run in dx9 mode? Right now its required dx10.


----------



## king_sitm (Jul 3, 2014)

Jim said:


> RobertAHeim - Game capture shouldn't particularly be necessary for OSX due to the fact that games don't run in fullscreen mode on it.  That being said, a game capture type thing is possible to do, but a bit more difficult on windows due to mac's security features.  If at some point it becomes necessary or if normal screen capture isn't efficient enough, I'll probably look in to it, though so far screen capture has been very efficient.
> 
> king_sitm - Could you be a bit more specific about what you mean when you say "audio lag"?  Do you have a video/vod of this?




sure http://www.twitch.tv/king_sitm/b/543699956


----------



## zGravHD (Jul 6, 2014)

Will the Elgato game capture be compatible with the mac version? If so how soon do you think it'd be i have been dying to stream with my elgato on my mac


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2014)

king_sitm - You might have to wait until the next update when I add in some more logging information.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Jul 7, 2014)

jim did you release the image source stuff yet?


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2014)

Not yet, going to release it all with the next update.


----------



## schofield1999 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jim, when will the video game capture be released? I have been waiting for this moment for a while :) I have an elgato to do it with too :) Anyway Jim, WE all thank you for your hard work. Also when do you think the next update will be?


----------



## sennardi (Jul 7, 2014)

i don't even know how to put cam twist in obs mac.. can someone help me please?


----------



## king_sitm (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok cool. Thanks for the hard work


----------



## gozach (Jul 8, 2014)

Jim, is there a way to change the size of the area of the screen that is being broadcasted? I want to show part of my screen, not the whole thing.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2014)

gozach - Cropping hasn't been implemented yet.  It's pretty important but it'll have to wait until we implement filters.


----------



## Matt (Jul 9, 2014)

sennardi said:


> i don't even know how to put cam twist in obs mac.. can someone help me please?



Install the CamTwist 3 beta. It comes with a plugin that enables any application to use CamTwist as a Video Input device which OBS can use.


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 9, 2014)

There's no 


Matt said:


> Install the CamTwist 3 beta. It comes with a plugin that enables any application to use CamTwist as a Video Input device which OBS can use.


point in trying though, it'll just crash.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2014)

How soon can we expect the next update?


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 10, 2014)

Mathias said:


> How soon can we expect the next update?


Soon, very very soon. Sometime in the next week.


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok, maybe not. Where's Le Update?


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Jul 12, 2014)

what would be cool if there was a hotkey to change the scene of stream so you don't have to exit out of game and press it and show your desktop


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 12, 2014)

That's on the agenda, patience young grasshopper.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 12, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> Ok, maybe not. Where's Le Update?


It is coming soon. Patience, young grasshopper.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Jul 12, 2014)

yes master SirTezla


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 12, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> It is coming soon. Patience, young grasshopper.


Yes, Master DodgePong.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Jul 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## GoNinty (Jul 12, 2014)

so i just bought a certain game capture device that happens not to work with obs until this update is released. i know it's been asked too many times, but is there a more specific estimate to when this will be released? i bought a roxio game capture hd pro and intended to use it for livestreaming until i found out it wouldn't work with obs. i just don't want this new thing i spent a bunch of money on to sit around being only a good paperweight for a while. i really appreciate all the work being put into this update and sorry if this causes trouble, but i'd just like some more info. thanks :)


----------



## paibox (Jul 12, 2014)

Support for devices such as the Roxio Game Capture HD isn't going to be added in the first public test release, not sure who told you that. Support for these devices is planned, but it is less than trivial to implement, basic functionality comes first.


----------



## Aeuo (Jul 13, 2014)

paibox said:


> Support for devices such as the Roxio Game Capture HD isn't going to be added in the first public test release, not sure who told you that. Support for these devices is planned, but it is less than trivial to implement, basic functionality comes first.



Earlier replies alluded to it begin released in the next update. However I may be completely wrong about that. Im anxious for it to come too. I've been checking this forum daily for the past month or so


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 13, 2014)

No, what has been said is that Roxio/Hauppauge support will be added in OBS Studio. That does not mean it will be in the first release of OBS Studio.


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 14, 2014)

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases THE NEW UPDATE IS OUT


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Jumpin' jeemnies (or is it jiminies in my case?), you didn't even give me time to announce it.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 14, 2014)

Post your issues here: https://obsproject.com/forum/list/mac-support.33/


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 14, 2014)

Jim said:


> Jumpin' jeemnies (or is it jiminies in my case?), you didn't even give me time to announce it.


Pfft, I'm more on top of the update then the owner. GG


----------



## codythedragomdude (Jul 15, 2014)

i almost got it to open on ubuntu 14.04 then it failed to initialize video D: and i really wanted to try the way early version too


----------



## TCi (Jul 15, 2014)

Grats on the first release! Looking forward to the Windows version :)


----------



## Jocce (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been using this to stream on Archlinux for 2 weeks now and everything works perfect :)!

Only thing i am missing is the "Text" function.
Any clue when you will start to develop this feature? I know it is alpha and you guys are doing an awesome job.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

Text is higher priority, but still won't be for some time.


----------



## gozach (Jul 15, 2014)

Jim is there an ETA on cropping? Should I expect it this summer? I'd like to start streaming this summer and that's the only thing holding me back, since the game I want to capture isn't fullscreen.


----------



## Joshua Loerker (Jul 16, 2014)

Hows the PVR update coming? I literally JUST bought one, any idea on when it'll be out? Appreciate it, y'all work hard!


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Jul 16, 2014)

jim now after the update what are you working on next? it would be cool if i could show what song is playing when i play music in the background, and also where you set a key to a scene to press so you don't have to exit out of your game and show your desktop to press the scene. just some suggestions for things to work on. not necessarily urgent for me just saying. :)


----------



## StarErik (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes! Thanks for changing scale to size, I was gonna say that that would be better and way more precise.


----------



## swiper (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to streaming and using these programs but I've had a surprisingly easy time setting up the video capture and display capture. Thanks!

Couple questions:

1. How do I make it capture just a single window? If I'm trying to stream a particular game, I only want it to show that and not the entire desktop.

2. I've tried using soundflower to direct in-game sound to the stream but I'm having difficulties-is there an easier way to do so? I guess just being able to know how to direct other sounds into the stream would be great, like spotify or pandora. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 16, 2014)

1. That feature is not available yet. It's coming, hang tight.

2. Try using WavTap instead. Guide here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/setting-up-mac-desktop-sound-capture-with-wavtap.79/


----------



## Mathias (Jul 16, 2014)

I still don't seem to be able to find my Elgato game capture in my video sources. Should i be able to or isn't that feature implemented yet? If i should be able to add my Elgato, can you then help me by explaining how?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 16, 2014)

It's not implemented. It will be largely up to Elgato to add a Mac driver that lets other programs use it.


----------



## Shoeboots (Jul 16, 2014)

First of all, thanks for all the hard work. I've been playing around with the Mac version of OBS and it's amazingly easy to use, and very high quality output to twitch! Even with my low upload of 2.5MB!

Like several folks on this thread, my long term plan is to game on a PC and use my Mac to stream. I also have an Elgato Game Capture HD, and I understand that it's elgato's problem that it doesn't show up as a capture device in OBS.

I'm hopeful that elgato will fix this at some point, but I'm also not holding my breath. So I'm wondering if you could recommend a solution that would allow me to capture my PC output either in the current build of OBS for Mac, or in the near future? Is there a competing product that is more developer friendly? Or possibly a more universal HDMI capture device?

Thanks again for the great software!

EDIT: As an example, would a device like the Blackmagic Design UltraStudio Mini Recorder show up in OBS?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 16, 2014)

If you run the Elgato program in fullscreen you can monitor capture that.


----------



## Shoeboots (Jul 16, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> If you run the Elgato program in fullscreen you can monitor capture that.



I thought of this and it's definitely on my list of possibilities. It would require me to buy another monitor, however, so that I can see the OBS interface. This would potentially make the workaround more expensive than buying a different card that works (if there is one out there that works)

Additionally, I'll also have to take a quality hit cause the Game Capture Software is getting lower quality in the software's preview frame than OBS is outputting.


----------



## spiritstr (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi there,i just want to know if something will change for Windows users with the OBS Multi Platform in terms of perfomance at least.


----------



## cherrybrola (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi guys. Love that I can now use OBS.  For the last year I'd been stuck using FMLE, so THANK YOU!
I've noticed, watching a streamer who used a cam/mic delay while using a capture card to sync it up with the gameplay (probably using HDPVR or something where it encodes on the device).  Do you plan to have that feature on the multi platform as well?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## jconnor817 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodgepong, what do you think the chances are that Elgato will add a Mac driver that lets other programs use it? Very likely, likely, or not likely?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 20, 2014)

There's a small possibility of getting the Elgato to work without an driver update from Elgato by using QTKit, but there are some challenges with that approach. I couldn't really say what Elgato is going to do, it would just be a guess.


----------



## Jocce (Jul 20, 2014)

Jim said:


> Text is higher priority, but still won't be for some time.



Any ETA on it :) 1 week or 1 month? :p


----------



## paibox (Jul 21, 2014)

A basic text plugin has been made, works on all three platforms. Might be in the next release, but most likely won't initially have all the advanced features of the text plugin in the current version of OBS.


----------



## Matt (Jul 21, 2014)

SirTezla said:


> There's no
> 
> point in trying though, it'll just crash.



Incorrect. As I said in a previous post, I have CamTwist 3 beta working with OBS Mac on Mavericks. 

It seems to have something to do with the configuration.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 21, 2014)

CamTwist 2.5 won't work because it is a 32bit application.


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 3 beta and it crashes whenever i set it up with OBS.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 21, 2014)

CamTwist crashes or OBS crashes?


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 22, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> CamTwist crashes or OBS crashes?


OBS.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 22, 2014)

Can you post the crash log in the Mac forums?


----------



## Jocce (Jul 22, 2014)

paibox said:


> A basic text plugin has been made, works on all three platforms. Might be in the next release, but most likely won't initially have all the advanced features of the text plugin in the current version of OBS.



Omg cant wait :)

Me want.

Love the work you guys are doing, would donate once my paycheck comes but it seams to be disabled :P


----------



## SirTezla (Jul 22, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Can you post the crash log in the Mac forums?


Hmm, just tried it and it works now. Nevermind, false alarm.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm hoping the windows version will be ready by the time Destiny comes out so I can stream it easily :c


----------



## DevonCM (Jul 23, 2014)

Really looking forward to being able to use this on Windows!  Curious though, will it be at all possible to import scenes?  Sorry if that's already been asked/answered.  I'm just kind of dreading the thought of having to set all of them up again...


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2014)

You can't import stuff from the original version of OBS.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 29, 2014)

So about legato game capture compatibility for the mac release. I talked to *Dakotah Bronk *about it and he told me this:
*
Dakotah Bronk* replied:
Mathias,

Thank you for your suggestion, I will forward this through the appropriate channels, so it could possibly implemented in future releases!


----------



## JPL (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there a good PPA for FFmpeg to use with Linux builds yet?  I ended up compiling FFmpeg from source myself, and it took some rather fiddly compiler options to make it produce something OBS-redux could build from.  It's definitely a barrier for any Linux users looking to check out this awesome project.
Also unfortunately it looks like ffmpeg won't replace libav in Debian-based distros any time soon, so the problem isn't going to sort itself out upstream.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you seen this yet? https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ubuntu-14-04-ppa-installation-instructions.16495/


----------



## JPL (Jul 30, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Have you seen this yet? https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ubuntu-14-04-ppa-installation-instructions.16495/



I had not, thanks so much!


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Aug 6, 2014)

so anything new happening what about the text plugin?


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2014)

paibox wrote a text plugin -- we're going to put it in next version.  I'm going to try to get a new version out soon but I ended up making some big naming convention changes to the core for more consistent API, so plugin developers have an easier time working with it.


----------



## SirTezla (Aug 9, 2014)

What's the ETA on the next update, Jim?


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2014)

Getting an update out the door is top priority right now, even if it's only a small update, ETA is "every time someone asks me for an ETA I end up off the mark by a alot".  Basically: I get text stuff complete.  I've also got a regular OBS1 update I have to do as well which has been eating in to my time a slight bit at the moment.


----------



## SirTezla (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok, sorry for bothering for you then, Jim.


----------



## KyleN (Aug 9, 2014)

My guess is that focussing all development on MultiPlatform is not an option for now? I figure you wouldn't done that already if it were.


----------



## mmlac (Aug 10, 2014)

It would be great if there would be a project tracker, and if it's just a list / Google Doc/Spreasdsheet you update, that shows what you are working on right now, what you need help with and what is prioritized next. It would help the community to understand what is going on and what to expect as well as plugin developers and potential contributors.

Also just a few tiny things that I noticed in the style guide - feel free to ignore them ;)

1. "I also use actual tabs now, instead of spaces."
This is bad. Why? Because my vim is set up to 1 tab = 4 spaces. So all my lines will be longer than your lines and the 80 character limit is off.  Use spaces. Either enforce 8 colums or 4. Don't use tabs, as it implies that every developer uses the same setup / remembers to change it every time.

2. "Also, it makes for much cleaner viewing in certain editors that wrap (like vim)."
:set nowrap
#justSayin

Keep up the good work, awesome progress! I'll try to get it running on Windows soon and see if I can provide some feedback.


----------



## paibox (Aug 10, 2014)

Tabs are currently expected to be 8 spaces, but use an actual tab character code, so it is enforced. I'm no fan of the 80 character max line width either, or the 8 wide tabs, but if you contribute to a project, you should stick to the project's coding guidelines. It's not necessarily "bad" just because you don't like it. (Please keep in mind that I don't like it either, I personally feel that it's better to use horizontal space rather than vertical, considering that almost all monitors these days are widescreen.)


----------



## mmlac (Aug 10, 2014)

paibox said:


> Tabs are currently expected to be 8 spaces, but use an actual tab character code, so it is enforced.



Hey,
So first, I am not saying anything is wrong or anyone should change because of me, I am just pointing out something I _personally _would change. I absolutely agree that when you contribute to another project, you adhere to their standards, period.
The issue is that the tab width is specified nowhere. Every _editor _has to set it separately. Even there are modelines, what if I use emacs or Sublime, who have no idea what I am talking about? ( See StackOverflow ) So when I open the code it looks different than it was intended to look. ( 2 or 4 spaces per tab on my settings )

Anyhow, these are _super minor_ things, nothing to worry about, I just thought I point it out. Keep going, nothing to see here :) :)


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2014)

I view KNR formatting as valuable for a number of reasons.  It's not about appearance (though it's grown on me); it's about usability and a self-imposed restriction on indenting and function sizes.

The argument that something is 'bad' just because it's not the popular way of doing things I don't feel is something I can agree with.  I'm not about to say 4-spaced indents are bad, I've used it and I like it somewhat as well.  In fact it's preferable when used with allman style.

With 8-column indents however, it's far more superfluous to have 8 spaces in place of a single tab character.  Tabs in the first place were originally meant to be 8 columns.  In a 4-column indent scenario spaces work out better, but with 8 column indents it's just too many spaces - so in this situation I vastly prefer the traditional tab character.

In this case I purposely chose KNR simply for the sake of better code rather than programmer convenience or preference.  Tabs and indent width should also specified in both the contributing guidelines and the readme.


----------



## carmont492 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just want to say, thank you for all the hard work the debs are putting into this project.

I think I speak for all mac streamers when I say, it is greatly appreciated!

I move house next week so won't be using it for a while, so I look forward to any updates for me to play around with!


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hows the update coming along? 

Also thanks for all the hard work you guys been doing the past 2 years. Really pushing hard to improve a good program. :)


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2014)

It's almost ready.  It's taken longer than I'd like though, I have to admit.


----------



## SirTezla (Aug 19, 2014)

What'll be coming out with the new update? Thanks for all the hard work btw Jim and all programmers :)


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 19, 2014)

Text source for all versions and window capture on Mac.


----------



## MeaganP (Aug 20, 2014)

When do you think the version will be coming out?


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice, i have been waiting for the new release! Im so happy for the window capture on Mac!


----------



## cherrybrola (Aug 20, 2014)

Will the window capture include chroma key?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2014)

No, not yet. Chroma key is still something that needs to be done.

If you're asking because you want to a follower notification, you would be interested to know that a browser source plugin is currently in development: http://i.imgur.com/rrRafFI.jpg


----------



## mmlac (Aug 20, 2014)

Do you guys already know when dual encoding is on the roadmap?

I'd help out coding but I am still trying to get back into C++ after 5 years of ruby and JVM :D


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 20, 2014)

It's definitely planned, but not on the official roadmap yet. There are a lot of more fundamental things that still need to be done first.


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2014)

Dual encoding is super easy, but there's no UI for it.  I'll probably add it in a version or two just for the convenience of it.


----------



## cherrybrola (Aug 20, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> No, not yet. Chroma key is still something that needs to be done.
> 
> If you're asking because you want to a follower notification, you would be interested to know that a browser source plugin is currently in development: http://i.imgur.com/rrRafFI.jpg




Good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## MeaganP (Aug 21, 2014)

For Obs Mac, Will there be Game Capture in the new version?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 21, 2014)

Not in the next release.


----------



## MeaganP (Aug 22, 2014)

what is in the new release?


----------



## SirTezla (Aug 22, 2014)

MeaganP said:


> what is in the new release?


Text source for all versions and window capture on Mac.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2014)

Text source is working pretty good (though will probably need tweaks later), and window capture is working well.  We also added automatic window-based cropping to desktop capture, which is nice if you want better performance.  Things are looking good.  Will be posting 0.5.0 hopefully within the next few days after some more testing (as well as a few more additions/tweaks)


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jim said:


> It's almost ready.  It's taken longer than I'd like though, I have to admit.


Well i know for many it will be worth the wait for mac users and people looking to use it for Hauppauge recorders :)


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 22, 2014)

The next release will not have support for Hauppauge devices.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Aug 23, 2014)

You're saying the next update isn't the multiplatform release? Well that's disappointing. You made it sound like it was on the other thread. Guess i'll be waiting even longer to use OBS oh well. :(


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 23, 2014)

No, dodgepong just said that the next release will not include Hauppauge support.


----------



## paibox (Aug 23, 2014)

As far as I'm aware, Hauppauge makes no Mac drivers, the drivers for those are only available for purchase from Kernel Labs. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Either way, without drivers there's no way for OBS to support something. We do not make drivers for random capture devices, we can only use what's actually available.


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2014)

StealthBalde98 - No no, we're updating the mac/linux versions very soon (probably today as of this writing), but the windows version still wont' be available for quite some time.

The original OBS however for windows is still being updated as well though.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 23, 2014)

By "next release" I just meant the upcoming version 0.5.0. A later version of OBS Multiplatform will have Hauppauge support on Windows.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> No, dodgepong just said that the next release will not include Hauppauge support.



I was referring to this quote below on the other thread, i chose my words well:



dodgepong said:


> Yes, it is a complete rewrite of OBS. More info here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-redux.7736/


_________________________________________________________________________________



Jim said:


> StealthBalde98 - No no, we're updating the mac/linux versions very soon (probably today as of this writing), but the windows version still wont' be available for quite some time.
> 
> The original OBS however for windows is still being updated as well though.





dodgepong said:


> By "next release" I just meant the upcoming version 0.5.0. A later version of OBS Multiplatform will have Hauppauge support on Windows.



Well guess i assumed and got overexcited, seems i have a better chance of purchasing a Elgato and not waiting for this update because for all I know it could be another 6-12 months before it happens. While i understand it's a difficult thing to do and takes a long time as well, due to other projects and life situations, i was just trying to find a better way to record my stuff without the using the Total Media Extreme 2 application and Audacity before rendering in vegas. It's more work to try to sync my mic audio with my game audiovisual on vegas then render. And xsplit sadly asks for $60 a year to be able to use a feature i want to use without a watermark.
Well still you guys are working hard and doing your best i'm just stuck in a rough spot for what I want to do(make things easier that is), keep up the good work though. :)


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 24, 2014)

I meant that OBS Multiplatform itself will support Hauppauge devices. I did not say it would support them immediately.


----------



## Josh N (Aug 26, 2014)

YAY FOR 0.5.0 :D


----------



## SirTezla (Aug 26, 2014)

New updates are out! https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases
Go here to report bugs https://obsproject.com/forum/list/mac-support.33/


----------



## Shriukan (Aug 27, 2014)

The text plugin works quite well now. Just a shame we can't get it to scroll yet but it will come ^^
Window capture works without flaws, even in fullscreen.

On the other hand, is it possible to add a "Capture Mouse" option for the Window capture (just like in Display capture)?


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

Definitely need the ability to show the cursor on window capture.  I'll see what can be done.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Aug 27, 2014)

how does window capture work? can you capture only your game and so if you tab out to desktop the stream still sees the game?


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Aug 27, 2014)

Great work, big thanks!!


----------



## Shriukan (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, Julia and it works fullscreen too. You just need to go into windowed mode to select the game window first. Then you can go fullscreen and keep it that way. Right now it just doesn't show the cursor.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Aug 28, 2014)

ok thanks! I'm new to this so I'm still learning


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Aug 28, 2014)

I have tested it now, can finally include splits in my streams, yay!

Everything seems to work great! I installed WavTap to get the game sound from the Elgato.
I got some complains about the sound, nothing huge, but apparently some double effect was present,
that could be heard as a delay/repeat of sound from things that happened earlier in the stream, strange.
So will do some trouble shooting on that. 

But yeah, very excited to finally be able to feature splits and to not get those grey VOD preview screen on Twitch
anymore. Thanks again for your awesome work!!


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 28, 2014)

If you're watching your own stream while you stream, and capturing your desktop audio, then you will record your stream's audio and send it back out again. You need to mute your stream if you're going to watch it.


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Aug 28, 2014)

:) oh, yeah of course, thanks for clearing that up! I'm such a n00b


----------



## Allyoopski (Aug 29, 2014)

Just signed up because of this thread. Can't wait to see support for the HDPVR2 in the near future hopefully. Would be fantastic to not have to use HDPVR capture combined with various workarounds.


----------



## alison (Aug 29, 2014)

So, for some reason, with wavtap, it will only play my desktop audio on my stream when wavtap is selected in my sound settings as my output. When I do that, I can't hear any of my computer's audio, with or without headphones. 
It used to work for me. How can I fix this?


----------



## cherrybrola (Aug 29, 2014)

alison said:


> So, for some reason, with wavtap, it will only play my desktop audio on my stream when wavtap is selected in my sound settings as my output. When I do that, I can't hear any of my computer's audio, with or without headphones.
> It used to work for me. How can I fix this?



Open your launchpad and open the 'Other' folder. In there you will find Audio MIDI Setup. Open that app and click the little + at the bottom left. Then click create Multi-Output Device. This will create a new driver. Right click on it and select "Use This Device For Sound Output". Then make sure that WavTap (or sound flower if thats what you want to use (however I've found WavTap to be more stable)) and Built In Output are both selected.

Now you will have to go into OBS, and into settings, then audio, and make sure that the desktop audio device is set to WavTap. You will now be able to hear what is happening on your computer plus it will output to OBS.

The only downside is volume control is a bit of a pain. What I do is go into the MIDI and left click on WavTap and turn it all the way up (then control the output to OBS through OBS) and the same with Built in Output. (I have a secondary volume control built into my headphones) But you will have to see what works for you when it comes to your volume levels.

Also, there is a support forum for the mac version.

https://obsproject.com/forum/list/mac-support.33/


----------



## Matt (Aug 30, 2014)

CartridgeGamer said:


> I have tested it now, can finally include splits in my streams, yay!
> 
> Everything seems to work great! I installed WavTap to get the game sound from the Elgato.
> I got some complains about the sound, nothing huge, but apparently some double effect was present,
> ...



Just to be clear: are you just doing window capture with the EyeTV software? I'm guessing this must be the case, otherwise you wouldn't need WavTap.


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Aug 30, 2014)

@Matt - I don't know what EyeTV software is, but my set up is: I get the game capture from my Elgato capture card/Elgato software, and window capture that into OBS. Yes, I have noticed that I can get sound without running WavTap but for some reason the sound is like way WAY better with WavTap running, than not.
…..


Edit: I have tested multiple streams now and am totally digging the window capture feature!

One big issue I have though is the quality of the stream, it is much much worse than what
I normally get, the smoothness is gone. 
Now, could this be because I use the wrong settings (default) or could it
be that I have created too many "scenes", or what could be the issue?


----------



## mkdr (Aug 31, 2014)

Why are there no Windows builds? ...


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 31, 2014)

Main reason: We have a fully functional Windows version.
So Mac came first, and linux is also working to some extent, the Windows version will be next I guess.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Aug 31, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I meant that OBS Multiplatform itself will support Hauppauge devices. I did not say it would support them immediately.


As i said i misinterpreted what was stated on the last thread. Oh well 
I still need to get a HDCP device to record with my HDMI cable, Sony refuses to remove that on the PS3 :(


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi guys, obs cant get Starcraft II full windowed mode. Can it take it with the game capture in the new patch?
The software is very nice in this early stage! I would like to help but im not programmer! Greetings from Costa Rica! Pura vida!


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks* Emanuel Murillo Coto.  What specifically happens when you try?  You may need to be a bit more descriptive about the problem.


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh sorry, i said nothing about the problem! lol 
Well just doesnt appear in the options to get it. I can get dock, safari and any other window but not starcraft II. If i put it in windowed mode (but not full windowed) it can take it, but it's a little uncomfortable play in a little window. I have a little delay with the audio/video in the stream, any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, if you're playing starcraft fullscreen I would generally recommend using display capture instead of window capture, it has better performance, though the downside is of course that it shows your whole screen and thus not always what people want.  We're going to be implementing a game-capture like thing in the next version (hopefully) so perhaps that will help with that particular issue.


----------



## Shriukan (Sep 1, 2014)

Emanuel. Actually you can just select the window in windowed mode and just go back into fullscreen. It's a workaround but it's still game capture :)


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2014)

Good news, I have the HD-PVR 2 working capturing via directshow in the new version.  I've been wanting to get this device stuff out of the way first for windows.  Going to finally go through all the devices I bought and get them all working to the best of my ability, then finally, finally I'll be free of the capture device madness (or will I?).  At least the roxio, HD-PVR 1 & 2, as well as a number of other devices.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 1, 2014)

Jim said:


> Good news, I have the HD-PVR 2 working capturing via directshow in the new version.  I've been wanting to get this device stuff out of the way first for windows.  Going to finally go through all the devices I bought and get them all working to the best of my ability, then finally, finally I'll be free of the capture device madness (or will I?).  At least the roxio, HD-PVR 1 & 2, as well as a number of other devices.



*dies of excitement* 

Now I want the windows version even more, I ended up paying for an xsplit license because I hate having to use the screen region work around for console streaming.


----------



## Amenince (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm definitely excited for this as well. I've been using the Roxio window capture for so long and it's pretty tedious using that method (extra CPU usage from the Roxio preview screen). I actually refused to buy an Xsplit license considering OBS does a fantastic job. I really appreciate the work you guys have done and will continue to do in the future!


----------



## adam guy (Sep 2, 2014)

Jim said:


> Good news, I have the HD-PVR 2 working capturing via directshow in the new version.  I've been wanting to get this device stuff out of the way first for windows.  Going to finally go through all the devices I bought and get them all working to the best of my ability, then finally, finally I'll be free of the capture device madness (or will I?).  At least the roxio, HD-PVR 1 & 2, as well as a number of other devices.


thank god. i've been waiting for the roxio fix for ages!


----------



## Drumroll (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm new to using OBS. Just decided to try out streaming. I have the HD PVR 1 so I'm curious if you have an eta on the new OBS MultiPlatform Windows build? I'm really anxious to start streaming some console games!


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 2, 2014)

No ETA other than "When it's done."


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 2, 2014)

New versions tend to release on a roughly monthly basis, though that schedule is not strictly adhered to. I wouldn't start looking for a new release for at least 3 weeks or so, and even then, it might be a bit longer after that.


----------



## Drumroll (Sep 2, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> New versions tend to release on a roughly monthly basis, though that schedule is not strictly adhered to. I wouldn't start looking for a new release for at least 3 weeks or so, and even then, it might be a bit longer after that.



Aight thanks for the info


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2014)

I've got the roxio working, HD PVR 2 working, HD PVR rocket working, hopefully the HD PVR 1 as well soon.


----------



## Drumroll (Sep 3, 2014)

Jim said:


> I've got the roxio working, HD PVR 2 working, HD PVR rocket working, hopefully the HD PVR 1 as well soon.



AWESOME! I can't wait :)


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jim said:


> I've got the roxio working, HD PVR 2 working, HD PVR rocket working, hopefully the HD PVR 1 as well soon.



This Awesome that you got rocket to work :)  cant wait when this update or add on come out can some one make a video guild how it work when it goes live that would be awesome :)


----------



## Rookzer (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the HD PVR 2 Gaming Edition so if you are needing someone to help test, let me know.


----------



## xRecOoN- (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, I' ve just read a cuple of coments since the first comment and it is awesome that this topic has been up for 2 years ! Jim you are doing a great job, you have to be proud of been that awesome. So what are your predictions of when is it going to be finished ? Deal me in on the testers group xrecoon@gmail.com And if you create a donation web or something like that I will donate for sure ! CANT WAIT !


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 5, 2014)

xRecOoN- said:


> Hi, I' ve just read a cuple of coments since the first comment and it is awesome that this topic has been up for 2 years ! Jim you are doing a great job, you have to be proud of been that awesome. So what are your predictions of when is it going to be finished ? Deal me in on the testers group xrecoon@gmail.com And if you create a donation web or something like that I will donate for sure ! CANT WAIT !



But it hasn't been a year yet o.O


----------



## xRecOoN- (Sep 5, 2014)

TheRevTastic said:


> But it hasn't been a year yet o.O


Yeah ! It started in another post on 2012 then Jim created this for focusing the topic, it is awesome


----------



## SirTezla (Sep 5, 2014)

I remember looking at this in 2013 a year after he said he was gonna start working on it and I was thinking "WTF is this guy doing?!"


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 8, 2014)

any new news jim?? or we waiting in tell nov for this update? i'm hoping sooner but stuff happen/ run in to problems and people got life's but i hope it come soon good luck jim but can we get another up about it dude?


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm still working on decoding it right now.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jim said:


> I'm still working on decoding it right now.


Ok thx for the update jim :)


----------



## Jacob Crane (Sep 10, 2014)

Just made an account to say; thank you for all of the hard work. If only Roxio gave a shat about their customers maybe we wouldn't have to rely on your already tedious updates for our every small need. I'd like to replace the Roxio HD piece of junk with something "better" in the future, but for now I am eagerly awaiting this update to improve my stream quality ten fold. Great job Jim and anyone else involved <3


----------



## The Going Dutch (Sep 10, 2014)

Jim said:


> I've got the roxio working, HD PVR 2 working, HD PVR rocket working, hopefully the HD PVR 1 as well soon.


Excuse me if I ask stuppid things bcause i'am completely new with OBS.. do I understand correct that there is a solution for the roxio gc HD PRO? other then the caputure the scene from the preview windows from the roxio software? Thank in advance.. kind regards,Jan (Netherlands)


----------



## GoNinty (Sep 10, 2014)

The Going Dutch said:


> Excuse me if I ask stuppid things bcause i'am completely new with OBS.. do I understand correct that there is a solution for the roxio gc HD PRO? other then the caputure the scene from the preview windows from the roxio software? Thank in advance.. kind regards,Jan (Netherlands)


currently, the only way to use the Game Capture HD Pro with OBS is to capture the preview window. though, as Jim has said, he's got it working and is working on it more now, so hopefully the Game Capture will work with OBS fine in the near future. :)


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> I've got the roxio working, HD PVR 2 working, HD PVR rocket working, hopefully the HD PVR 1 as well soon.


Nice, that you got a bunch of different ones working. Are there any more devices outside of these you mentioned you're looking at getting compatible?


----------



## Rookzer (Sep 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> Good news, I have the HD-PVR 2 working capturing via directshow in the new version.  I've been wanting to get this device stuff out of the way first for windows.  Going to finally go through all the devices I bought and get them all working to the best of my ability, then finally, finally I'll be free of the capture device madness (or will I?).  At least the roxio, HD-PVR 1 & 2, as well as a number of other devices.


Do you have a walk-through on how to get it working with the HD PVR 2? I have been doing Window Captures.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Sep 11, 2014)

so i want to have this follower alert for when i start to stream and the way it works is you open a window and your suppose to window capture it and the window shows your notification. but it has a green background meaning you have to green screen it or whatever. is there a way to remove the green or you gonna add it to the next update?


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2014)

Update on capture device situation:  Got all devices working 100% except the HD PVR Rocket.

To my surprise, the roxio only has a half second delay, has the lowest latency of any USB 2.0 device so far (not that it makes much of a difference, any delay is bad, but still).

Will be uploading the code soon, have it on a test branch at the moment.  Might put it in OBS1 as well.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn i hope you can fix the delay with the roxio, while i don't have one it would be nice for those who do to get a better quality going with it


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 13, 2014)

The delay isn't a "problem" that can be "fixed". All HD USB 2.0 capture cards that encode their output have a delay between what is live and what appears on screen. The Elgato has 1500ms of delay, for example. The 500ms of the Roxio is relatively low.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 13, 2014)

Jim said:


> Update on capture device situation:  Got all devices working 100% except the HD PVR Rocket.
> 
> To my surprise, the roxio only has a half second delay, has the lowest latency of any USB 2.0 device so far (not that it makes much of a difference, any delay is bad, but still).
> 
> Will be uploading the code soon, have it on a test branch at the moment.  Might put it in OBS1 as well.


That great new jim thx for the update   kinda bad new for me i use the rocket but i believe in you will fix it :)


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Sep 13, 2014)

Which is the best capture card, currently in existence for Mac, to go with OBS?


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 13, 2014)

Jim said:


> Update on capture device situation:  Got all devices working 100% except the HD PVR Rocket.
> 
> To my surprise, the roxio only has a half second delay, has the lowest latency of any USB 2.0 device so far (not that it makes much of a difference, any delay is bad, but still).
> 
> Will be uploading the code soon, have it on a test branch at the moment.  Might put it in OBS1 as well.



Yessssssssssssss


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Sep 14, 2014)

is anyone gonna answer my question? :(


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 14, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> The delay isn't a "problem" that can be "fixed". All HD USB 2.0 capture cards that encode their output have a delay between what is live and what appears on screen. The Elgato has 1500ms of delay, for example. The 500ms of the Roxio is relatively low.


So it can't be fixed through a update and it's part of the design of the machine?


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2014)

Julia Mortellaro - you need to use "color key" in window capture, but there is no such feature in the multiplatform version, only the older windows version.

StealthBlade98 - that's correct, USB 2.0 has limited bandwidth, not sufficient to transmit high resolution video, so the way USB 2.0 devices work around it is by compressing the video, sending it over USB 2.0, then decompressing it after that, which incurs a significant delay to the video.  It's completely unavoidable.


----------



## Amenince (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim said:


> Julia Mortellaro - you need to use "color key" in window capture, but there is no such feature in the multiplatform version, only the older windows version.
> 
> StealthBlade98 - that's correct, USB 2.0 has limited bandwidth, not sufficient to transmit high resolution video, so the way USB 2.0 devices work around it is by compressing the video, sending it over USB 2.0, then decompressing it after that, which incurs a significant delay to the video.  It's completely unavoidable.



Hello Jim,

I was wondering if you'd be able to tell me how much of an improvement it will be using the Roxio Game Capture HD Pro via the video game capture (if you decide to incorporate it into OBS1) as opposed to using the region capture? I know that my CPU is maxing out whenever I use region capture because the resources are going to, not only OBS, but also the preview window. I'm assuming that, whenever the Roxio is included in OBS1 or Studio, it will free up CPU resources that can go towards OBS and all the encoding. Thanks in advance for any info you can give me.​


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2014)

It'll probably be much better to use it in OBS itself.  OBS uses FFmpeg to decode it which contains some of the most efficient decoders.  OBS will also automatically resize the source to the actual size of the video.


----------



## Joshua Fabian (Sep 14, 2014)

Two questions, ive followed this forum for a while, any idea when obs multiplatform will be released for windows? and second, has the issue on obs been fixed where i can video capture the roxio in order to not have the rainbow bars?


----------



## Amenince (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim said:


> It'll probably be much better to use it in OBS itself.  OBS uses FFmpeg to decode it which contains some of the most efficient decoders.  OBS will also automatically resize the source to the actual size of the video.



That will be extremely better! I can't wait, thanks for all the hard work and I'm definitely looking forward to finally using this Roxio with OBS the right way.



Joshua Fabian said:


> Two questions, ive followed this forum for a while, any idea when obs multiplatform will be released for windows? and second, has the issue on obs been fixed where i can video capture the roxio in order to not have the rainbow bars?



I don't want to sound rude, but if you've been following the thread for a while you should know there is no ETA on OBS Multi (Studio) so they can't give a definitive answer. It's more or less going to arrive when it's in a stable enough stage that the majority of the features work. Also, Jim just got the Roxio and other devices working the other day, but there hasn't been an implementation into the current OBS yet. Jim stated that he might incorporate it into OBS Original, but if not we'll still have to wait until OBS Studio :) I know how hard it is, I've been following the thread since the beginning, but we will soon have our Roxio support.


----------



## Joshua Fabian (Sep 15, 2014)

thank you, i got it working with window capture finally though, so ill stick to that for now.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a question, which i'd like to fix before the update with hauppauge releases. On window capture when I preview the what's showing like the desktop, it creates like an endless loop of images going inward like some warp hole or something. How do I fix that? I'm testing some stuff so that maybe I could record something using that but don't want a endless loop on the screen. This isn't even full screen btw


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 16, 2014)

The Windows version of OBS Multiplatform should be available with the next release. The next release may be several weeks away, however.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 16, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> The Windows version of OBS Multiplatform should be available with the next release. The next release may be several weeks away, however.


You made me fall in love with you and then proceeded to break my heart.


----------



## Boildown (Sep 16, 2014)

What features will be included in the initial release of OBS Multiplatform for Windows?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 17, 2014)

The main thing is encoded capture devices on Windows with Jim's new libdshowcapture library. Jim wanted to make sure that was in the first Windows release, since that is what people have been asking for for a long time, and it was promised that it would come as part of the rewrite. Beyond that, I'm not sure...it will depend on what people end up working on. I know Faruton already has a browser source cooking for all platforms, which also includes the ability to interact with sources through the sourced preview window, such as clicking on links in the browser source. I don't know if the browser source and interaction stuff will be included in the default OBS Multiplatform binary or be treated as a third party plugin still, but we'll see.

I know that Syphon support has been experimented with already, but it remains to be seen if that will be done for the next release or not as well.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I'm actually more excited for the capture devices to be put into OBS 1. It seems I wasted my money on xSplit as my webcam won't work with it...


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not certain that they will be added to OBS1. I believe the plan is to only add them to OBS Multiplatform. My understanding was that adding them to OBS1 would be a significant amount of work, though Jim is free to correct me.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 17, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I'm not certain that they will be added to OBS1. I believe the plan is to only add them to OBS Multiplatform. My understanding was that adding them to OBS1 would be a significant amount of work, though Jim is free to correct me.


i got a question for you dodgepong if we been using OBS then we move to  OBS multiplatform will the old OBS get written over  so we cant use the old OBS or is there a new ico ?? im a little confused by all that can some on shine some light on this


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 18, 2014)

Honestly, i was under the impression the OBS multiplatform was just another update for the OBS main software as it improves on everything the original did judging by what i've heard so far. It makes little sense to have two separate versions if the code is being rewritten to be better


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2014)

The original version will be replaced (deprecated) when it has all (or at least key) features of the original.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 18, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I'm not certain that they will be added to OBS1. I believe the plan is to only add them to OBS Multiplatform. My understanding was that adding them to OBS1 would be a significant amount of work, though Jim is free to correct me.



V



Jim said:


> Update on capture device situation:  Got all devices working 100% except the HD PVR Rocket.
> 
> To my surprise, the roxio only has a half second delay, has the lowest latency of any USB 2.0 device so far (not that it makes much of a difference, any delay is bad, but still).
> 
> Will be uploading the code soon, have it on a test branch at the moment.  Might put it in OBS1 as well.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2014)

Might being the key word.  Not sure if I can really spare the time to be honest.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jim said:


> The original version will be replaced (deprecated) when it has all (or at least key) features of the original.


Oo ok thx for the info jim that make a lot of scene


----------



## ohFlared (Sep 21, 2014)

Jim said:


> Update on capture device situation:  Got all devices working 100% except the HD PVR Rocket.
> 
> To my surprise, the roxio only has a half second delay, has the lowest latency of any USB 2.0 device so far (not that it makes much of a difference, any delay is bad, but still).
> 
> Will be uploading the code soon, have it on a test branch at the moment.  Might put it in OBS1 as well.



Thank you, please keep us posted about the HD PVR Rocket!


----------



## The Going Dutch (Sep 22, 2014)

@Jim There was an update a couple of days ago.. did that also include the roxio fix? if yes would you be so kind to tell me how to proper use the roxio in obs? Thank in advance


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 22, 2014)

The OBS Multiplatform version which the roxio support probably hasn't been released yet. That update could be unrelated to all the capture devices support


----------



## The Going Dutch (Sep 22, 2014)

@StealthBlade98 Oke thank you.. maby iám just a bit impatience.. ;-)


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2014)

I got the rocket working, finally  Trying to get a new mac release out at the moment.  Will probably be working on game capture after that.


----------



## The Going Dutch (Sep 24, 2014)

oke thanks @Jim for all your work!


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jim said:


> I got the rocket working, finally  Trying to get a new mac release out at the moment.  Will probably be working on game capture after that.


Ya thx for the  info jim but my i ask what version of rocket it self are you using and what version are you using of the Hauppauge Capture? my i ask :)


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Sep 25, 2014)

Jim said:


> I got the rocket working, finally  Trying to get a new mac release out at the moment.  Will probably be working on game capture after that.


Hmm hopefully everything goes smoothly and easily so it doesn't take too much time :)


----------



## TheRevTastic (Sep 27, 2014)

Just got a Live Gamer HD which the OBS1 supports, so I'm happy to wait for the windows release now lmao. Still want all the cool new features though ;^;


----------



## SirTezla (Sep 28, 2014)

How do I crop the stream into a full-screened game? (AKA League of Legends)


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi @Jim how can i play the recorded videos? Because it cant be play with quicktime.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2014)

Emanuel Murillo - https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-convert-flvs-to-mp4-fast-without-re-encoding.78/

Use this for the time being.  MP4 will be available eventually but for the time being we just have FLV in order to focus on more important things for now.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Oct 2, 2014)

Is MP4 better than FLV?


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2014)

They contain the same exact encoded data, just different containing formats.  There is no significant difference between them outside of seeking information.  We'll have MP4 in eventually.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well what about size of the video? I'm merely curious if like a 20 minute video is smaller or similar between MP4 FLV, cause right now using the regular Total Media Extreme then rendering it a 20 minute file is like 885MB but when I was testing out OBS a week ago with minecraft a 24 minute file appeared to be like 670MB i think.


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2014)

The encoded data is exactly the same for FLV/MP4 - thus, the file sizes will be almost identical.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2014)

Just wanted to let you guys with capture cards know that you can download a test version for windows here:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/download/0.5.1/OBS-MP-Win-0.5.1.zip

Make sure to get the VS2013 redistributables before running it though:  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784

It's just a super ultra early pre-release, meant for people with USB 2.0 capture devices that weren't normally supported with OBS1 (hauppauge HD-PVR devices as well as roxio).  People have been constantly asking for it so I just posted it.  There is no UI to modify sync offset for audio, or delay your webcams right now.   No game capture yet.  No chroma key yet.  I can't offer support for it right now, but do let me know if there are any bugs/crashes.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jim said:


> Just wanted to let you guys with capture cards know that you can download a test version for windows here:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/download/0.5.1/OBS-MP-Win-0.5.1.zip
> 
> Make sure to get the VS2013 redistributables before running it though:  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784
> 
> It's just a super ultra early pre-release, meant for people with USB 2.0 capture devices that weren't normally supported with OBS1 (hauppauge HD-PVR devices as well as roxio).  People have been constantly asking for it so I just posted it.  There is no UI to modify sync offset for audio, or delay your webcams right now.   No game capture yet.  No chroma key yet.  I can't offer support for it right now, but do let me know if there are any bugs/crashes.



Ok i found a Big Bug jim right when i add the hauppague rocket to the Windows Obs it make the hauppague software freezes and makes the rocket keep blinking blue in tell i fix  it in the hauppague software..  and it just showing black screen on Obs side too :) love the new layout of obs it's cool :)


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 4, 2014)

It looks so pretty, can't wait for later builds of it.


----------



## Greendweller (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm just trying out the MP win build and noticed that if you want to delete a source: It wil always delete the source that is on top of everything. Even if i selected a different source in the preview and it has the red edit outline around it. it will still delete the topmost source.
(im just tring to use it as i would have done with obs1)

With that same mindset i was wondering about the following:  in obs1 it was possible to get a context menu when you rightclicked on the source in the preview window. Will this come back in obs studio?

For the rest it looks awesome. Can't wait to check out all new features that are planned for future builds.



Ps. i also noticed some other small things like not being able to set the keyint nor selecting a downscale filter but i assume that is because it's still in such an early stage.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2014)

The keyint is automatically set internally for things like twitch.  It functions a bit differently so users don't have to set those sort of things anymore manually.

As for the other things, yea.  It's pretty incomplete.


----------



## someonepl (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello

I tested OBS for Windows with:
Windows 8.1
i7 4770
16GB DRR3 1866Mhz
GF760 1GB
AsRock EXTREME4 Z87
120GB SSD

When I added a screen or windows capture the performance of PC was terrible. I mean, It took me around 3-5 seconds to move/close browser/explorer window etc. Is this normal for this release (YES, I know that this is something like alpha version) or some kind of issue?

Cheers!


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi, I realy want to test the "OBS-MP-Win-0.5.1", but it wont even start up:

obs32.exe error (0xc000007b)

I did install the "VS2013 redistributables" first.

Any idea?


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Oct 4, 2014)

OneCredit said:


> Hi, I realy want to test the "OBS-MP-Win-0.5.1", but it wont even start up:
> 
> obs32.exe error (0xc000007b)
> 
> ...


Go here http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1991597/windows-64bit-error-0xc000007b.html that  error has nothing to do with OBS that a window error   Go to the green post it should fix your problem :)


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Oct 4, 2014)

@Jim did you see my post about the hauppague soffware frezzing when you add it to obs and obs still read it as a black screen?? if so got any ideas to fix i would like to keep test but this is a huge brick wall.


----------



## GoNinty (Oct 4, 2014)

the release you posted looks wonderful and i appreciate all of your hard work jim. one thing is whenever i add my Roxio Game Capture HD Pro as a Video Capture Device, this starts happening after a few seconds. 





ive changed all of the settings as much as i can (although the fps seems to only allow 59.94fps) and fiddled about with it but i still get the same result. again, thanks for all your hard work and hopefully this can be easily fixed :P


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanx Mr. Green, its working now, roxio + rotate window, yeah!!

Cheers


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Oct 5, 2014)

are u gonna add color key anytime soon to mac version?


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2014)

MrGreen, I'm not entirely sure yet.  The rocket is somewhat of an difficult device because of the way they designed it.  I have an idea what it is but I don't have any code for it yet.  You might have to wait a bit on it.

GoNinty - Are your roxio drivers up to date?  I didn't see any issue with it, though I didn't do much testing with it either.  That seems like some sort of decoding issue.

someonepl - Fast windows 8+ monitor capture hasn't been implemented yet.  It's currently using the old legacy variant which doesn't work well for windows 8+.  I'll get the faster one in eventually.

Julia Mortellaro - We will eventually have both chroma and color key (usable for all source types), but ETA is unknown right now.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Oct 5, 2014)

Jim said:


> MrGreen, I'm not entirely sure yet.  The rocket is somewhat of an difficult device because of the way they designed it.  I have an idea what it is but I don't have any code for it yet.  You might have to wait a bit on it.



Thx for the update it's fine jim i was just letting you cuz you said to tell you if we found a bug i don't mind waiting :)


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Oct 5, 2014)

ok thanks


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 5, 2014)

My sister is having trouble with her Roxio on this build, it just shows a black screen with two blue boxes. Her drivers are up to date. Any suggestions?


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 5, 2014)

Try switching HDMI or Component in the roxio capture program, close it, then open OBS and try again.


----------



## Amenince (Oct 6, 2014)

Jim, I was testing out the Roxio a bit (no Quicksync is killing me haha) and my issue was trying to get the audio to work. I had to lower the x264 preset down to Ultra Fast to get it to run without half of the screen looking weird and, afterwards, I re-watched my stream only to realize there was no audio. There seems to be an issue where I can't link the video and audio streams together in the "configure crossbar" settings. Checking the box doesn't work because it resets to unchecked after you close out of that window. I don't know if it's only a Roxio issue or not, but so far that's the only real issue I've had.


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 6, 2014)

Also having this problem.
I tried using line-in (not roxio's) as audio input, but then its out of sync.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2014)

Roxio's audio doesn't seem to work unless you first close OBS, open the roxio with roxio software (where the roxio's video shows up), then close it, then open OBS again.  After doing that, mysteriously the roxio's audio will start working.  I don't specifically know why this is yet, I'm guessing it doesn't have some specific mode for the encoder set, or it's using some other codec by default.


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 7, 2014)

That works for now, Thanx!


----------



## Joshua Fabian (Oct 7, 2014)

thank you for releasing this test, currently in school but will download as soon as i get home. cant wait for the windows release


----------



## Amenince (Oct 8, 2014)

Jim said:


> Roxio's audio doesn't seem to work unless you first close OBS, open the roxio with roxio software (where the roxio's video shows up), then close it, then open OBS again.  After doing that, mysteriously the roxio's audio will start working.  I don't specifically know why this is yet, I'm guessing it doesn't have some specific mode for the encoder set, or it's using some other codec by default.



That did the trick! Thanks, Jim and I'll be sure to tell you if I run into anymore issues along the way.


----------



## Zombirate (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, just signed up quickly to say thanks for the test version. I've wanted to switch to OBS for ages, but due to an older system (but powerful enough to stream) that lacked full DX10 support I couldn't use standard OBS - this test version of Studio works flawlessly :D can't wait to see where this goes. All I need is delay support and I'm golden, haha. Side note: weird that my PC lacks DX10 but works completely fine with DX11.


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2014)

Zombirate -- Yea, I'm sort of surprised about this at the moment.  This whole thing may have been a misunderstanding by me -- I thought that the drivers did not have D3D10+ support, but D3D11 appears to be working.


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there going to be a updated test build release soon?
I mean this rotate thing is perfect but I need more plugins to work :D


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 10, 2014)

What plugins are you looking for? OBS1 plugins are not compatible with OBS Multiplatform, so people will still have to write them.


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 10, 2014)

Does all the plugins need to be rewrite? (CLRHostPlugin, Slideshow and VideoSourcePlugin for example)
Ai.. hope the rotate function can be added to the OBS1


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, they will all need to be rewritten, though the API is a lot easier this time. The rotate function will not likely come to OBS1.

There is already a browser source plugin that will be available for OBS Multiplatform once the next version is released, as well as a Syphon plugin that will be bundled with OBS Multiplatform.


----------



## OneCredit (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok thanx for the replay, so I wait for the next release :D


----------



## Zombirate (Oct 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> Zombirate -- Yea, I'm sort of surprised about this at the moment.  This whole thing may have been a misunderstanding by me -- I thought that the drivers did not have D3D10+ support, but D3D11 appears to be working.



Yeah I never really understood how integrated graphics from Intel have no DX10 support but excellent DX11.

I have a question - will SWF files still be supported? I'm guessing they're not plugins. 
Also if I'm mistaken in any way I'm totally new to OBS hoping to switch from XSplit (awful!) once the rewrite is done/there's a test release with camera/audio delaying :)


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the new update! I have been testing the 0.6.1 version 
a little bit, and to my surprise my Elgato capture card is now detectable via the 
"Video Capture Device" option. Haven't seen that before. Will explore some more
but I was very happy to see that.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 14, 2014)

Really? It's appearing there? That is surprising, I don't think anything has changed unless Elgato has updated something. I'm curious if it works, though I would still be pretty surprised if it worked that way.


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes, and it works, I did a short test stream and a recording. I was surprised too.
Will explore more tomorrow night.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 14, 2014)

What version is your Elgato software at?


----------



## SirTezla (Oct 14, 2014)

Gratz on promotion to admin from moderator :)


dodgepong said:


> What version is your Elgato software at?


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Oct 14, 2014)

@Jim any update when the next alpha update on OBS windows will come out?


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Oct 14, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> What version is your Elgato software at?



1.4.2 (510)

EDIT: tested it again and I must have been very tired last night and confused what I saw, because
I can't recreate it. Sorry if I gave anyone false hope (and that includes me)…

Screenshot from last night:


Spoiler


----------



## Zombirate (Oct 15, 2014)

Thought I should quickly throw my two cents in, with the 0.5.1 test build Jim put out I can use my Elgato game capture HD with it too.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Oct 15, 2014)

Question: Is there no elgato support for game capture for OBS or is that referring to the Mac version of OBS?
I'm on Windows 7 and currently haven't gotten an elgato so just trying to get some more information on that. :)


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 15, 2014)

This is just in reference to the Mac version. The Windows version of OBS Multiplatform, when it comes out, will be compatible with the Elgato.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Oct 15, 2014)

So, the regular version of OBS isn't compatible with Elgato either?
Well that's disappointing as i thought the multiplatform version was just to get support for hauppauge devices and roxio. :(

Looks like i may have to pay for a license to use xsplit as there's no ETA on the full release update for OBS Multiplatform. Was one of the reasons i was going to get an elgato to make my capture recordings w/ mic audo insanely easier


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 15, 2014)

Thats not what Dodgepong said. The regular OBS works with the Elgato for a long time now.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Oct 16, 2014)

StealthBlade98 said:


> So, the regular version of OBS isn't compatible with Elgato either?
> Well that's disappointing as i thought the multiplatform version was just to get support for hauppauge devices and roxio. :(
> 
> Looks like i may have to pay for a license to use xsplit as there's no ETA on the full release update for OBS Multiplatform. Was one of the reasons i was going to get an elgato to make my capture recordings w/ mic audo insanely easier


You can try the aphla of the OBS  multiplatform  for windows


----------



## ubuntuaddicted (Oct 16, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> Thats not what Dodgepong said. The regular OBS works with the Elgato for a long time now.


THIS^  i've used the original obs with the elgato, not sure about the new elgato60 thoguh


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 19, 2014)

I've noticed with the early alpha build that with the Hauppague HD PVR Gaming Edition (the first one) that the audio skips while recording, I'm not sure if it does it during streaming as well, but I thought I would include that here.


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Oct 20, 2014)

I was waiting for game capture :'c


----------



## iFre4kHD (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey jim it it possible for you to add the HDPVR and Roxio in the current version of OBS?Many People would appreciate that! Thanks :) And you have to add the time offset and the cropping tool. PS there is no HDPVR audio coming.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Oct 20, 2014)

@iFre4kHD 
I have read in IRC that you need to open the application that came with the HDVPR atleast once and have the video/audio running before you get audio in studio.


----------



## iFre4kHD (Oct 21, 2014)

Gol D. Ace said:


> @iFre4kHD
> I have read in IRC that you need to open the application that came with the HDVPR atleast once and have the video/audio running before you get audio in studio.


I did that but it did not work. Should i open the application before starting OBS?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm sure @Jim can give you more details.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack0r said:


> Thats not what Dodgepong said. The regular OBS works with the Elgato for a long time now.


That's exactly what he said in reference to my comment of regular OBS(not multiplatform version): 



StealthBlade98 said:


> Question: Is there no elgato support for game capture for OBS or is that referring to the Mac version of OBS?
> I'm on Windows 7 and currently haven't gotten an elgato so just trying to get some more information on that. :)





dodgepong said:


> This is just in reference to the Mac version.* The Windows version of OBS Multiplatform*, when it comes out, will be compatible with the Elgato.


He specified Multiplatform when I was talking about regular OBS, he said when Multiplatform releases it'll have support giving the image that current this isn't supported. It sounds to me Dodgepong could have made it a bit more clear cause it sounded completely different when I read it


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 21, 2014)

Given that this thread is for the Multiplatform version of OBS, my comments were made just in that context. I assumed you were talking about OBS Multiplatform, and not the original OBS, since it is already well-known and well-established that OBS1 supports the Elgato just fine.


----------



## Zombirate (Oct 26, 2014)

Any news on new builds? I'd love to help testing if that's needed.


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2014)

Mostly just been working on game capture at the moment.  I'll probably make a new build for windows before that's released though, because it'll still take quite a bit of time to finish that up.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Nov 6, 2014)

any new on the rocket jim??


----------



## Quidz (Nov 6, 2014)

Mrgreen55 said:


> You can try the aphla of the OBS  multiplatform  for windows


where can i find this alpha?


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Nov 6, 2014)

Quidz said:


> where can i find this alpha?





Jim said:


> Just wanted to let you guys with capture cards know that you can download a test version for windows here:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/download/0.5.1/OBS-MP-Win-0.5.1.zip
> 
> Make sure to get the VS2013 redistributables before running it though:  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784
> 
> It's just a super ultra early pre-release, meant for people with USB 2.0 capture devices that weren't normally supported with OBS1 (hauppauge HD-PVR devices as well as roxio).  People have been constantly asking for it so I just posted it.  There is no UI to modify sync offset for audio, or delay your webcams right now.   No game capture yet.  No chroma key yet.  I can't offer support for it right now, but do let me know if there are any bugs/crashes.



There the Alpha Quidz


----------



## Quidz (Nov 7, 2014)

Mrgreen55 said:


> There the Alpha Quidz


yeah i found it right after i posted that message haha :) thx tho


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Nov 8, 2014)

any updates?


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 8, 2014)

Julia, you can use the new OBS Multiplatform Browser Source for follower alerts.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Nov 9, 2014)

how do i make twitch alerts work with it


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 9, 2014)

Follow the Twitch Alerts setup guide as if you were using the CLR Browser source, except use the Mac browser source instead.


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Nov 10, 2014)

i got nighdev to work instead


----------



## Radzaquiel (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everybody
Yesterday, I started to compile & make a RPM of OBS Studio for openSUSE 13.2 via Open Build System and....finally succeed to compile without errors ! Next step: testing & Fedora compiling !

But I'm here to give 2 code warnings the compiler gave me (in case somebody is interested):


```
[  143s] obs-studio.i586: I: binary-or-shlib-calls-gethostbyname /usr/lib/obs-plugins/obs-outputs.so
[  143s] The binary calls gethostbyname(). Please port the code to use getaddrinfo().
```


```
[  143s] obs-studio.i586: W: shared-lib-calls-exit /usr/lib/libobs.so.0 exit@GLIBC_2.0
[  143s] This library package calls exit() or _exit(), probably in a non-fork()
[  143s] context. Doing so from a library is strongly discouraged - when a library
[  143s] function calls exit(), it prevents the calling program from handling the
[  143s] error, reporting it to the user, closing files properly, and cleaning up any
[  143s] state that the program has. It is preferred for the library to return an
[  143s] actual error code and let the calling program decide how to handle the
[  143s] situation.
```

Hope it will be useful in some way !


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Nov 11, 2014)

@Jim Any updates on The Hauppauge Rocket?


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry if I haven't been active on the forums - I've been really busy programming the new version of the windows game capture module as well as some other things, somewhat enormous subprojects that have been eating up all my time.  Good news however is that D3D 9, 10, and 11 are complete, and OpenGL capture is currently in the works.

Once I finish this I have one minor encoder project them I'm getting back to the UI and be able to spread myself out a bit more, it's the last major module I've needed to work on.

Also, hotkeys are in the works, which is really nice.

Radzaquiel - I'm guessing the librtmp still uses IPv4 which is technically obsolete.  I can't spend the time fix it at the moment but I do know how to fix it and will do so at some point in the future, however if it's just a warning I can't guarantee to getting around it any time soon.  The second warning is a legitimate warning, and it should be fixed.  Thank you.

Mrgreen55 - I am aware of the problem though I haven't had time to work on it.


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Jim. Great to hear from you again. Sounds like things are working out just fine :)

I have a quick question in regards to capturing windows. OBS is incapable of capturing windows that don't have a title, or have a dynamic one. Is there some way you can create a workaround for this in OBS Redux?


----------



## Radzaquiel (Nov 20, 2014)

You're welcome, Jim :) Well, no more openSUSE build for me since I see obs-studio on packman repos now !
And...maybe there's good news for OBS Studio on Ubuntu 15.04 ! No more ffmpeg PPA needed in sight ! ^^


----------



## Questwizard (Nov 24, 2014)

Jim said:


> Sorry if I haven't been active on the forums - I've been really busy programming the new version of the windows game capture module as well as some other things, somewhat enormous subprojects that have been eating up all my time.  Good news however is that D3D 9, 10, and 11 are complete, and OpenGL capture is currently in the works.



Just curious, will this rewritten version of OBS allow non-whole number framerates? The current OBS stutters badly when the display's refresh rate doesn't perfectly match the recording fps. Even a deviation of ~0.001Hz causes stuttering issues. Allowing non-whole numbers for the fps would help fix that problem. Right now, the whole-number limitation makes smooth 60fps nearly impossible, even with a monitor sitting at exactly 60.000000Hz as calculated by the timing parameters.


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, the new version supports fractional frame rates.


----------



## Gorshum (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys, really sorry to bother you but do you know when a windows build will be available? I have an HD PVR and I've been waiting for this eagerly for a long long time but it seems the windows releases stopped right before the HD PVR support was put in. I've tried looking into how to compile the code myself but honestly the extent of my coding knowledge is "Hello World!" I had absolutely no idea what I was looking at. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## GroeneBanaan (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey I got a quick question: is there already a way to sync my microphone audio with my webcam and my gameplay?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 8, 2014)

GroeneBanaan said:


> Hey I got a quick question: is there already a way to sync my microphone audio with my webcam and my gameplay?


Not yet, but getting this added soon is a high priority.


----------



## GroeneBanaan (Dec 8, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Not yet, but getting this added soon is a high priority.


Ah I just like to ask, when do you think it will be available? Is it going to be available before the end of 2014 :)?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 8, 2014)

No ETA.


----------



## GroeneBanaan (Dec 8, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> No ETA.


Ok :( Thanks for the replies though!


----------



## Gorshum (Dec 8, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> No ETA.


Is this in regards to my question as well or was it just the mic sync question?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 8, 2014)

In response to the mic sync question. Hauppauge support has already been added, a release just hasn't been made yet because a few more things need to be added before a usable release is really ready for Windows.


----------



## Gorshum (Dec 8, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> In response to the mic sync question. Hauppauge support has already been added, a release just hasn't been made yet because a few more things need to be added before a usable release is really ready for Windows.



Oh my apologies. I know it has the support currently but my question was if there was any timeframe on when the windows release was coming. I should have phrased it better. Thank you for getting back to me, I look forward to finally being able to do console stuff thanks to you guys :)


----------



## yoshieffect (Dec 9, 2014)

do alot of people use HD PVR2 like me im still waiting on a  update


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Dec 9, 2014)

Any New when the OBS Windows will go live??


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2014)

Soon(tm).  I'm about to merge the new version of game capture.  Took forever, sorry about that.

The audio sync and webcam sync stuff are coming up next.


----------



## StealthBlade98 (Dec 14, 2014)

Some good news for hauppauge owners, buddy of mine sold me his elgato recently for $75(including shipping) so i'm set using obs finally for game capture but glad to hear other owners will be able to do gaming stuff soon. 
Keep up the good work Jim :)


----------



## Senvy (Dec 25, 2014)

Just wanted to thanks for your hard work Jim, and to anyone who helped creating OBS.
Take your time, don't rush, we really want OBS to be the best, so there is no need to rush.

If I can, I have one selfish request / question.
Will the main UI looks different ? I mean the one where you can setup your scenes, sources, adjust mic volume etc. Its like the only thing that I think could look better, the one from Mishira looks nice, not everything but its just looks cleaner. 
(sorry if this was asked earlier)


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2014)

You're quite welcome Senvy.  The UI will have optional designs.  I personally prefer a normal looking, simple program, but some people like the color to be dark and like the program to look slick, so I'm going to make that sort of option available.

New mac version incoming, and going to try to release a new windows build with it as well


----------



## Oshi7 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Very excited about this new Redux coming to Windows. It will solve several issues I currently have, as I run a dual stream (2 people, 2 capture cards, PiP stream) and am planning on giving a big donation when its available/usable :) Thanks for giving me the tools to broadcast as a job <3


----------



## ubuntuaddicted (Dec 29, 2014)

i've just decided to contribute to OBS for linux. If anyone has anything additional to what the GIT contributing document says please let me know


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2015)

The build server has been down -- I have a mac update ready but am unable to update it currently.

As for the windows build, just finishing up win8 monitor capture, then posting a new build.  Also going to start doing nightly/daily builds after that, or at least every time I make new important commits.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jan 2, 2015)

Jim said:


> The build server has been down -- I have a mac update ready but am unable to update it currently.
> 
> As for the windows build, just finishing up win8 monitor capture, then posting a new build.  Also going to start doing nightly/daily builds after that, or at least every time I make new important commits.



Oh please yes new windows build


----------



## FrogDog (Jan 2, 2015)

can we get these alpha builds and try them out on windows yet?


----------



## GillyMoMo (Jan 2, 2015)

What all do you have working with the linux side of OBS? I am kinda curious. Any happauge support yet?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 3, 2015)

No Hauppauge support on the Linux build. You can read here to see ow to install OBS for your flavor of Linux: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/blob/master/INSTALL (scroll down)


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm doing in a ton of last-minute changes for the windows release.  Will release it either tomorrow or the day after tomorrow (hopefully, every time I say something involving time I end up either overshooting or undershooting, and this is less likely to be the latter)

1.) Wanted to add an activate/deactivate button to the video device capture dialog,
2.) Want to test a few more games with game capture,
3.) And I want to optimize a few capture sources so they aren't actively capturing when not displayed

Fairly minor things, after I do this I'll be posting a new build, then I'm going get additional hosting so people can download nightly builds after that if they wish.  We have some auto-update stuff, but it isn't fully functional on windows at the moment.


----------



## Isegrim (Jan 3, 2015)

Will the upcoming release feature capture device audio output to the desktop?


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jan 4, 2015)

If with that you mean that if it would output the audio it captures to the same machine, then probably not, since that would cause a feedback loop.


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2015)

Finished all those items except for the game capture testing.  Just going to go through my games list and see if I can see if any aren't working properly.  I know there's at least one or two that aren't.

Isegrim - echoing/monitoring isn't implemented yet, but I do intend to do it at some point because it's somewhat important to check the output.

DryRoastedLemon - Well desktop audio capture can be turned off.  Monitoring is actually important, although of course you wouldn't want to use it with desktop audio capture on.


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Indeed, but how you do it would be important. You'd at least need to select a different sound card if you're streaming from one system (that is, if you have desktop capturing enabled - you could also disable that while you're monitoring). I'm also a little concerned about the latency it might introduce, but that's just me. It would be cool if it could be a feature you can toggle or something, to do sound checks every now and then.

I personally use a mixer which I monitor directly.

That said, whoo! I can't wait to fiddle around with the Windows release :)


----------



## Isegrim (Jan 6, 2015)

Monitoring would be nicebut that's not what i meant. I mainly stream console stuff and need to putput the capcard audio to the desktop in order to hear it. If i plug a headset into my ps4 controller it mutes the hdmi audio out and viewers aren't able to to hear the game.


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2015)

New windows build up:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/download/0.7.1/OBS-MP-Win-0.7.1.zip

Getting a place where I can put daily(ish) builds as well.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jan 6, 2015)

It looks so purty

Edit: I forgot what I changed, I believe it was my resolution and downscaling options but when I clicked apply settings it crashed and now crashes every time I open it and copy the crash log that pops up on startup but then it crashes that too so I can't.


----------



## TCi (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the Win build. Testing it now. The only thing I noticed is that the Stream setttings can't be Applied.

Will report any other things as soon as I find any.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank for the new Windows build Jim But i got bad news the rocket still don't work or im dum. I Add the Video capture Device then click Activate which seems like it work it restart the rocket really fast but im getting no Picture.. i click on start recoding and still no picture.  Did i do something wrong Jim ???   And to let you know Jim if you have the rocket activate in obs when you first start up obs the Rocket software will not work it freezes you have to close it down for the rocket to fully reset :)


----------



## FrogDog (Jan 6, 2015)

game capture wont pick up my Winamp visualizer called milkdrop like it does in stable obs.  no multistream yet i see, at least i have an idea where you are at now on the build and appreciate you releasing it as is for now.  looks great!


----------



## FrogDog (Jan 6, 2015)

sorry for posting alot, i hope this is right place to state things ive noticed.   

no push to talk button for microphone setup ( hotkeys)  <---needed

scrolling text (marquee) if possible

looking forward to ability to add plugin in future for adding a video file as a source. (use for countdown video clock)
buggin u.


----------



## Zombirate (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Jim, thanks a bunch for the new build. I'm having an issue - I can't add images. I can go through the whole process of adding them but nothing shows up. Any thoughts? I'm thinking it might be something from the older build but I've no idea.

EDIT: Looks like it's only PNG files I can't get to load.
EDIT 2: Works fine on 32bit, was using 64bit.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 6, 2015)

Hotkeys and scrolling things are both in progress. Multiple stream outputs is still on the agenda to be done eventually, just not implemented yet.

Issues with PNGs are known and will be fixed in the next build.

For the Rocket, it would be good to have a log I think.


----------



## Isegrim (Jan 6, 2015)

For some reason studio is using up all my ram within seconds. 64bit version makes my pc unresponsive. 32bit version crashes after a couple of seconds, but there is nothing unusual in the log file as far as i can tell.

edit: just found the extremecap u3 bug report. That's the card i'm using.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 6, 2015)

There does appear to be an issue with several capture devices taking a large amount of memory, and it is being investigated.


----------



## Epilogic (Jan 6, 2015)

Happening the same with the HD PVR Rocket, 64 bit unresponsive & 32 bit crashing after a few seconds


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's what I'm getting when trying to launch the windows build now

http://pastebin.com/1TNuFF7X


----------



## GillyMoMo (Jan 6, 2015)

You have to unplug and replug the rocket. This sometimes holds true for the HD-PVR 2.

Dodgepong, I noticed what seems to be a major memory leak with the capture devices. 64bit just ramps until all memory is used. 32bit does the same but crashes after it reaches 4GB of RAM usage. Also would like to note that my TV tuner is reported working (can't change the channels yet, still looking into how one might do such a thing) it is a Happauge 1265 tuner (for other that might be trying to do the same thing). I hope this helps all whom are testing like I am.

Good job on the build (of course bugs need to be worked out lol). Everything seems to be working on both sides of the house though. Deff good to know for sure!!!!


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome! Time to go hunting bugs :) Be vewy vewy quiet...


----------



## GranoblasticMan (Jan 7, 2015)

TheRevTastic said:


> Here's what I'm getting when trying to launch the windows build now
> 
> http://pastebin.com/1TNuFF7X



Same thing here: http://pastebin.com/cFTGHjWv


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jan 7, 2015)

TheRevTastic said:


> Here's what I'm getting when trying to launch the windows build now
> 
> http://pastebin.com/1TNuFF7X





GranoblasticMan said:


> Same thing here: http://pastebin.com/cFTGHjWv



Both of you guys are running on a processor that features an integrated graphics chipset. Could you guys test if you're getting the same error when you run on that integrated graphics chipset?


----------



## GranoblasticMan (Jan 7, 2015)

DryRoastedLemon said:


> Both of you guys are running on a processor that features an integrated graphics chipset. Could you guys test if you're getting the same error when you run on that integrated graphics chipset?


This is going to take some playing around to figure out... I enabled the integrated graphics, still crashed (note: no reboot; I just noticed that the monitor output wasn't force-enabled for Active Sync on Windows 7). I thought it might have to do with using SLI/Surround on the nVidia side, so I disabled that... OBS didn't crash on startup. Then I re-enabled it, and OBS didn't crash on startup. O_o So something I did in between those steps fixed whatever was going wrong.

I'm going to try rebooting and see if I can reproduce the error, and then backtrack again from there.

Edit:

Okay, it seems like at least in my case, the crash happens whenever I have my desktop resolution in nVidia Surround set to the "Bezel Corrected" (ie, a very non-standard) resolution I had set up. 5040x1050 works fine; 5296x1050 crashes.

Edit 2:

Changing OBS's output resolution to a standard resolution (ie, 1600x900) also seems to fix it; no crash using the bezel-corrected resolution after manually entering the resolution in the settings in OBS.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jan 7, 2015)

DryRoastedLemon said:


> Both of you guys are running on a processor that features an integrated graphics chipset. Could you guys test if you're getting the same error when you run on that integrated graphics chipset?



Not going to lie, I'm stupid and don't know how to do that


----------



## Julia Mortellaro (Jan 7, 2015)

whenever i stream or record with obs on my mac i drop so many frames its unwatchable can anybody help me?


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jan 7, 2015)

TheRevTastic said:


> Not going to lie, I'm stupid and don't know how to do that



Well, in that case I'm not going to lie either. I'm lazy and I didn't look up how you could do that :p

Anyway, could you look something up for me? The crash apparently has to do with the base resolution. For instance, having a base resolution of 1366x768 causes a crash for me, but 1280x720 works fine.

Head into %appdata%\obs-studio\basic\ and open up basic.ini. In the [Video] subsection look for BaseCX and OutputCX to 1280, and BaseCY and OutputCY to 720. See if that works for you.

EDIT: Be sure to edit all the entries. I have some duplicates in my ini file.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

The bug with PNGs and the video capture device-related memory leak crash has been fixed in 0.7.2:  https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/tag/0.7.2

The resolution crash (such as the thing Granoblasticman is experiencing) is a known bug.  I'll be working on it.

If you need to reset all your settings due to the resolution bug (on windows), you can press WindowsKey+R, then paste in: %appdata%   ..then after that, just delete the obs-studio folder.


----------



## TheRevTastic (Jan 7, 2015)

Alright yeah, mine happens while also switching the resolution.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Jan 7, 2015)

@*GillyMoMo  i did that before i posted so that does not work at lest me for. *
*@Jim  i would but do not know were the log are in this version of obs. *


----------



## Boildown (Jan 7, 2015)

GranoblasticMan said:


> Edit:
> 
> Okay, it seems like at least in my case, the crash happens whenever I have my desktop resolution in nVidia Surround set to the "Bezel Corrected" (ie, a very non-standard) resolution I had set up. 5040x1050 works fine; 5296x1050 crashes.
> 
> ...



An H.264 limitation is 4096 in either dimension, as far as I know.  You can't encode that high of a resolution.  It might work if you downscale it first, not sure.  Are you downscaling already?  Because 5040x1050 shouldn't work either.

Pretty sure H.265 doubles it to 8192, if its any consolation.


----------



## GranoblasticMan (Jan 7, 2015)

Boildown said:


> An H.264 limitation is 4096 in either dimension, as far as I know.  You can't encode that high of a resolution.  It might work if you downscale it first, not sure.  Are you downscaling already?  Because 5040x1050 shouldn't work either.
> 
> Pretty sure H.265 doubles it to 8192, if its any consolation.


Oh, I had no intention of recording at that resolution anyway. It's just that OBS defaulted to the desktop resolution. Once I changed the resolution in OBS, it ran fine.


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok Sorry i would put the notepad but i don't now were i can upload it so this is my Logs


10:08:53: OBS 0.7.1 (windows)
10:08:53: CPU Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU  W3550  @ 3.07GHz
10:08:53: CPU Speed: 3064MHz
10:08:53: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
10:08:53: Physical Memory: 4095MB Total, 4095MB Free (NOTE: 4 gigs max is normal for 32bit programs)
10:08:53: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 Service Pack 1
10:08:53: audio settings reset:
   samples per sec: 44100
   speakers:  2
   buffering (ms):  1000

10:08:53: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon HD 6570
10:08:53: D3D11 loaded sucessfully, feature level used: 45056
10:08:54: video settings reset:
   base resolution:  1280x1024
   output resolution: 852x682
   fps:  30/1
10:08:54: output 'default_file_output' (flv_output) created
10:08:54: output 'default_stream' (rtmp_output) created
10:08:54: encoder 'default_h264' (obs_x264) created
10:08:54: encoder 'default_aac' (ffmpeg_aac) created
10:08:54: service 'default_service' (rtmp_common) created
10:08:54: source 'Scene' (scene) created
10:08:55: Update check failed: Unable to init SSL Context:
10:09:04: source 'Scene 1' (scene) created
10:09:16: source 'Game Capture' (game_capture) created
10:09:29: source 'Video Capture Device' (dshow_input) created
10:09:39: DShow: HDevice::ConnectFilters: RenderStream failed (0x80070057): The parameter is incorrect.


10:09:39: DShow: HDevice::ConnectFilters: RenderStream failed (0x80070057): The parameter is incorrect.


10:10:27: Freeing OBS context data
10:10:27:    4 user source(s) were remaining
10:10:27: source 'Scene' destroyed
10:10:27: source 'Scene 1' destroyed
10:10:27: source 'Game Capture' destroyed
10:10:27: source 'Video Capture Device' destroyed
10:10:27: output 'default_stream' destroyed
10:10:27: output 'default_file_output' destroyed
10:10:27:    2 output(s) were remaining
10:10:27: encoder 'default_aac' destroyed
10:10:27: encoder 'default_h264' destroyed
10:10:27:    2 encoder(s) were remaining
10:10:27: service 'default_service' destroyed
10:10:27:    1 service(s) were remaining
10:10:27: Number of memory leaks: 0


----------



## unseeingeye (Jan 8, 2015)

I just grabbed OSB-MP-Win-0.7.2.zip to play with the new version and I'm getting an error.

Am I meant to just unzip it to my HDD and then run the obs application found in the bin 32/64 folder? I've tried both versions both as and not as the admin on win 8.1 and it says:

"The program can't start because MSCVP120.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem".


----------



## Mrgreen55 (Jan 8, 2015)

unseeingeye said:


> "The program can't start because MSCVP120.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem".


Go here http://shortcuts-library.blogspot.com/2014/06/msvcr120dll.html  then just Read the Read me file that all you got to do then that .Dll error goes away :)


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't do that, just install the VS2013 redistributable: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


----------



## Fehre (Jan 8, 2015)

As soon as i launch OBS it crashes. I can't even copy the crash log. I can however see the fault address : 7FFE6AA7C3F9 (c:\windows\system32\msvcr120.dll) , sitting on Windows 8.1.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 8, 2015)

You can get your log at %appdata%/obs-studio/logs


----------



## HauntedKrist (Jan 8, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance, but how do you install the test build? I unzipped it into a folder, went to the bin/64bit folder and tried opening obs64 and it says MSVCR120.dll is missing. I am assuming i have to place this in my existing OBS install location or something? I install MS Visual C+++ as well.

Nevermind i installed both the x86 and x64 c+++ now and it gets past the error, but still crashes after that. With the message 


Unhandled exception: c0000005
Fault address: 7FFC6230C3F9 (c:\windows\system32\msvcr120.dll)

libobs version: 0.7.2

Windows version: 6.2 (build 9200)

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz


I'll just wait for the stable build i guess.


----------



## Isegrim (Jan 8, 2015)

HauntedKrist said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how do you install the test build? I unzipped it into a folder, went to the bin/64bit folder and tried opening obs64 and it says MSVCR120.dll is missing. I am assuming i have to place this in my existing OBS install location or something? I install MS Visual C+++ as well.
> 
> Nevermind i installed both the x86 and x64 c+++ now and it gets past the error, but still crashes after that. With the message
> 
> ...


You just unzip the folder and run the corresponding .exe


----------



## HauntedKrist (Jan 8, 2015)

Isegrim said:


> You just unzip the folder and run the corresponding .exe


 Ahh ok it's just not working then, it won't even let me copy the error report to clipboard before it crashes out completely.


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2015)

There is currently a crash with certain resolutions, and some of those resolutions might be default depending on your monitor resolution.  Shouldn't happen with 1080p or 1440p though.


----------



## Matt (Jan 9, 2015)

I see there have been changes made to the Mac version, but no binary download? Is it source only right now?


----------



## HauntedKrist (Jan 9, 2015)

Jim said:


> There is currently a crash with certain resolutions, and some of those resolutions might be default depending on your monitor resolution.  Shouldn't happen with 1080p or 1440p though.



Ahh that explains it then. I was using 720p. It's working now at 1080p


----------



## Fehre (Jan 10, 2015)

Jim said:


> There is currently a crash with certain resolutions, and some of those resolutions might be default depending on your monitor resolution.  Shouldn't happen with 1080p or 1440p though.



I just tried changing my res from 1440p to 1080p. It worked, doesn't crash anymore on startup, i guess it does happen on 1440p.

Edit: So after changing Res to 1080p the first time, i could start it. After changing back to 1440p again it also works now. Strange but yeah, now it works.


----------



## HauntedKrist (Jan 10, 2015)

Fehre said:


> I just tried changing my res from 1440p to 1080p. It worked, doesn't crash anymore on startup, i guess it does happen on 1440p.
> 
> Edit: So after changing Res to 1080p the first time, i could start it. After changing back to 1440p again it also works now. Strange but yeah, now it works.



This worked for me also. I started it in 1080p, then switched to 720p with the program still running, and it didn't crash. I am gonna test out some console game streaming with facecam tonight, I'll post the result.

Edit: Is there no way to edit the scene or do preview mode in this build?

Edit #2: Nevermind, seems preview mode is always on. Also, I was unable to activate my logitech webcam on the 64 bit exe, so I am using 32 bit for now.

Edit #3: I got my Hauppauge HD PVR2, Audio Technica AT-2020 usb condenser mic, and Logitech webcam all working at once, only problem is the webcam and microphone is off sync from the hd pvr2's video (about half a second faster than the hd pvr2), and it looks like this build doesn't have the mic and video source offset/buffering customization settings, unless I am just not seeing them?

Here's the test run I did of it btw.


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2015)

Matt - Well, official mac builds can't be released until our build server is back up, but I'm probably going to just put something up somewhere to host temporary mac builds, though they sadly won't be able to auto-update without the build server creating them.


----------



## Tyraxiss (Jan 11, 2015)

HauntedKrist said:


> Edit #3: I got my Hauppauge HD PVR2, Audio Technica AT-2020 usb condenser mic, and Logitech webcam all working at once, only problem is the webcam and microphone is off sync from the hd pvr2's video (about half a second faster than the hd pvr2), and it looks like this build doesn't have the mic and video source offset/buffering customization settings, unless I am just not seeing them?



In OBS Studio look under the edit menu and you will find advanced audio properties. That's where the audio sync options are


----------



## HauntedKrist (Jan 11, 2015)

Tyraxiss said:


> In OBS Studio look under the edit menu and you will find advanced audio properties. That's where the audio sync options are



Ahhh cool I found it, gonna do another test then.

Edit: I still can't figure out how to delay the webcam video, it's still off sync from my voice and the gameplay itself, and there's no "webcam buffering" customization option. Just buffering on or off without letting me set the value. Any help?


----------



## Tyraxiss (Jan 11, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't own or use a webcam so no real idea on that. I just happened to spot those options the other day when I was testing Studio out.


----------



## HauntedKrist (Jan 11, 2015)

Tyraxiss said:


> Unfortunately I don't own or use a webcam so no real idea on that. I just happened to spot those options the other day when I was testing Studio out.



It doesn't look like it's available yet, it used to be in webcam properties when you right clicked on your webcam source. Now it just lets you turn buffering on, off or to automatic. No option to adjust it by millisecond increments. Hopefully that will be in the full version.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2015)

Actual video device delay hasn't been implemented yet.  Will be though.


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! What's coming on with mac updates? I'm still having the 0.6.4 and there are 3 more releases that i can't get.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 15, 2015)

The build server has been down and we're working on getting it back up. Hopefully should be up soon.


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh thank you very much! I will hope for that! Waiting for next release!


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anything changed regarding Mantle? Has the bloody SDK been released yet? I bet it hasn't, and I don't understand AMD at all. Do they want people not to use this? :D


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 16, 2015)

There is still no public Mantle SDK to my knowledge.


----------



## Voxletum (Jan 30, 2015)

This new project is awesome, Jim.


----------



## FortuN (Jan 31, 2015)

Do you guys think that we may get a test-branch of the new OBS to test out without being a programmer? A prepared install package with GUI and so.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 4, 2015)

How's the server coming along? I wouldn't mind briefly testing the rewritten OBS version.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 5, 2015)

For windows there already is a test build.

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/latest-windows-test-build-0-7-3.23342/

For linux and osx you would have to compile it yourself if you want to use 0.7.3.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2015)

Server's either going to be fixed by the end of the week or I'm going to release my own versions soon and forgo the build server until we get a replacement.  I can't really take waiting for it anymore.  Mac and linux users are getting the shaft in terms of updates..  I'm really frustrated.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 6, 2015)

Who owns or runs the server anyway? Looks like it's out of reach for you guys.


----------



## cherrybrola (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for all your hard work Jim and all of the contributors.  You guys all put so much effort into OBS.  It is really, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Radzaquiel (Feb 10, 2015)

Wonderful to have OBS 0.8 with updated translations ! But...some minor glitches appear with it (see here)
Would it be possible to adapt column widths for translation to fit in ? or should we change the translation ?


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sorry about the translation issue, that's actually a dumb design on my part, I can fix it, but won't be able to right away


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jim, or anyone else, can you possibly share some rough roadmap for OBS? Like, what features are planned to be added in nearest future etc.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Feb 13, 2015)

Octopuss, I think the philosophy is "it's out when it's ready": features are integrated when they are coded & working ! (unless a dev contradicts me ^^' )


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, that's true in the release schedule sense. The next major feature Jim is going to be working on filters, which includes chroma key as well as several other filter type things.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 14, 2015)

Radzaquiel said:


> Octopuss, I think the philosophy is "it's out when it's ready": features are integrated when they are coded & working ! (unless a dev contradicts me ^^' )


That's not what I asked though.
I'm just saying it would be nice if devs were a little more open about the process, saying "hey, we're currently working on this, hey in the next few weeks we want to implement this, ..." etc. The rewrite is apparently at least a year from being done and useable, so it would be great if people know what's going on. And especially since the "old" OBS has its problems and is probably not going to get any major updates anymore (which I am fine with, the new version should have the highest priority).


----------



## Isegrim (Feb 14, 2015)

Are there any plans for Direct Show Audio Capture yet?


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

Octopuss - currently I'm working on filters and a UI update.  What I work on after that depends upon how I feel at the time, probably profiles.

By the way, you can come by chat any time and if I'm around you can ask what I'm currently working on and I'll always say if I'm there.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

Isegrim - there's no need for DirectShow audio solely by itself this time.  You can just use the normal audio capture methods for it, and this time you can add as many as you want.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jim said:


> Octopuss - currently I'm working on filters and a UI update.  What I work on after that depends upon how I feel at the time, probably profiles.
> 
> By the way, you can come by chat any time and if I'm around you can ask what I'm currently working on and I'll always say if I'm there.


Ah, I just don't want to bug you with nonsenses :P I'm just curious. And, honestly, impatient, because even after just a few minutes of looking at the test version I realized how much I want it - no more problems with OBS crashing my current game, no more confusing Afterburner's monitoring, and that's just the things I noticed in few minutes time.


----------



## Isegrim (Feb 17, 2015)

Jim said:


> Isegrim - there's no need for DirectShow audio solely by itself this time.  You can just use the normal audio capture methods for it, and this time you can add as many as you want.


Edit:I did ask the wrong question. What i wanted to know is: When will we be able to output capcard audio to the desktop?


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

Isegim - yes, I just haven't had time to put it in yet, sorry about that.  I know how useful that is because I used to use it myself, it was really nice when you wanted to use obs itself to play a console game.  I'll see if I can squeeze it in to an update soonish.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jim, what exactly are the filters you mentioned a while ago?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 26, 2015)

Filters are things that can affect the color, appearance, shape, or really anything about how an existing source.

Filters includes things like chroma key, deinterlacing, color correction, masking, and much much more.


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, that's something completely new then. Sounds promising.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all !

Just to say that a window title is missing for the "Remux recordings" window as showed there 
As I don't know C++, I can't do a thing about it ^^'


----------



## MSTheChosenOne (Mar 2, 2015)

Will the chroma key filter be completely new? Because I have to admit that I use XSplit for all green screen productions because the automatical Chroma Key Setting is pretty advanced. I don't know if you keep an eye on competitors but the "Chroma Key Green" with AA is the best I've seen so far on live productions. Maybe you can do a similar filter. Would be really helpful for OBS :)


----------



## Deleted member 30350 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is version 1 supposed to be feature complete (whatever "complete" might mean) or something close to that? I wouldn't think so for a second, but using common sense 1 implies some sort of full/stable/finished milestone fairly often. It's an interesting question that came to my mind considering current version will soon be 0.9.


----------



## Floatingthru (Mar 20, 2015)

^ Numbers never mean anything, the first OBS is still a "Beta", and 0.10 or 0.11 are possible version numbers so keep that in mind ;p


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2015)

0.9.0 soon!  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Mar 22, 2015)

I tested the Git version today on Linux with the new "Media Source" & found an issue: when I try to play a GIF via "Media Source", it goes well in the preview but, as soon as I try to record/stream, OBS MP crashes. The terminal indicates me "Segmentation error (core dumped)"

I tried with different GIFs & the result is the same...does anybody got the same problem on Linux, OSX or Windows ?


----------



## LesIzmoor (Mar 24, 2015)

Win 7 64 bit, running OBS 0.8.3 64 bit version... GIF file will not animate in preview or in a live stream. I tried several GIF files that will all display correctly in browsers but none of them would advance through any frames in OBS.

On the other hand, OBS did not crash or throw any errors.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2015)

Lesizmoor - are you using the media source?  They don't play in the image source.  You have to play then in the media source.


----------



## LesIzmoor (Mar 24, 2015)

I believe I was using the image source. I will confirm upon retesting. Thanks.


----------



## Quidz (Mar 25, 2015)

when is 0.9.0 coming? and what are some added features?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 25, 2015)

Soon.

It will include Filter support (chroma key, color key, color correction, cropping, image masks, video delay, and more), native Blackmagic device support, a dark theme, volume mute toggles, source visibility toggles, several fixes... 0.9.0 will be a pretty significant update.


----------



## Quidz (Mar 25, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> Soon.
> 
> It will include Filter support (chroma key, color key, color correction, cropping, image masks, video delay, and more), native Blackmagic device support, a dark theme, volume mute toggles, source visibility toggles, several fixes... 0.9.0 will be a pretty significant update.


sweet, can't wait & thx for the answer


----------



## StarErik (Mar 25, 2015)

This might seem weird, but since there's recording, is there any chance there could be an audio only recording setting? With perhaps more formats, like WAV. I would love to record some uncompressed PCM through my HDMI capture card, which can't be recognized by any audio software.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 26, 2015)

0.9.0 has been released: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/tag/0.9.0


----------



## Radzaquiel (Mar 26, 2015)

Little glitch for 0.9.0: in "Dark" mode, "Cancel" button in a source properties window is strangely cropped in Linux (KDE). Same problem for other desktops and/or OS ?


----------



## CartridgeGamer (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the update!
i have tested 0.9.0 briefly, and it seems to work fine - one thing i noticed tho  is that "renaming" objects you have, in for example "Sources", does not work anymore for me. Worked fine in the previous version.


----------



## LesIzmoor (Mar 26, 2015)

Media Source is running .gif just fine, the source error was mine.


----------



## Niamor (Mar 26, 2015)

Radzaquiel said:


> Little glitch for 0.9.0: in "Dark" mode, "Cancel" button in a source properties window is strangely cropped in Linux (KDE). Same problem for other desktops and/or OS ?


No problem on windows here.


----------



## Gix (Mar 26, 2015)

Radzaquiel said:


> Little glitch for 0.9.0: in "Dark" mode, "Cancel" button in a source properties window is strangely cropped in Linux (KDE). Same problem for other desktops and/or OS ?


Same cropping issue in Cinnamon. But this should be given low priority for fix as it's only graphical.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Mar 27, 2015)

Niamor said:


> No problem on windows here.





Gix said:


> Same cropping issue in Cinnamon.



OK so it seems to be a Linux problem. (No test on OSX ?)

About the GIF problem I got on Git version last time, it disappeared in 0.9.0, everything's OK ! =D


----------



## Simes (Mar 28, 2015)

Seems OK in OS X.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Mar 28, 2015)

Simes said:


> Seems OK in OS X.


OK so it is a Linux-only problem...
The strange thing is that it seems to be a "grey square" in the bottom right corner which is a "resize" trigger zone...it's also in the main window, I just realized that !


----------



## Emanuel Murillo Coto (Apr 22, 2015)

Well i haven't been here for a long time. So what's going on? I just see that you add the game capture, but it's a little confuse to add it! and btw, what have happened with the sound capture?


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2015)

Working on 0.10.0, just getting hotkeys in (plus about a bazillion bugfixes)


----------



## Quidz (Apr 26, 2015)

is the saturation option coming with 0.10.0?


----------



## Iasi Salomon (Apr 27, 2015)

The edit scene without showing it function is already done on 0.9.0 or it's still in progress? Don't mean to rush, it's just i have to stream a HS tournament soon.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 27, 2015)

That feature is not currently being worked on, since there are several other higher-priority things being worked on right now. It will very likely not be done before your broadcast.


----------



## Isegrim (May 13, 2015)

Just took a look at 0.10.0 (win) and i have a suggestion to make: It would be nice if it was possible to double click sliders to reset the to their default value. I assume this will be included eventually.


----------



## Jim (May 15, 2015)

Double click sliders to reset to their default value?  I don't understand, what specifically are you referring to?


----------



## Isegrim (May 16, 2015)

Jim said:


> Double click sliders to reset to their default value?  I don't understand, what specifically are you referring to?


An example: adding a filtert to a source, lets say it's colour correction, after you have adjusted the contrast value, you double click the slider button and it resets to 0.00.
I'm used to this behaviour from virtual mixers and video editing software.


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2015)

It does need a reset to default thing, but I'm unfamiliar with the idea of "double clicking on the slider", perhaps I need some context of where this occurs and in what other programs specifically.


----------



## koala (May 18, 2015)

In voicemeeter (a donateware audio mixing console) for example, you can reset every knob and slider to its default by double-clicking it.

By the way, the recording feature in voicemeeter is a great help in recording multi-track audio from different sources like a game+microphone+voip software at the same time. It's something that is missing in OBS-multiplatform currently, although preparations are visible in the GUI to support multi-track recording in the future.


----------



## Anzuul (May 21, 2015)

Could you implement a form of deinterlacing called half-sizing, as described on this Wikipedia page?


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2015)

We're looking in to deinterlacing possibly sooner rather than later, someone is interested in implementing it (properly), so it might not end up being as delayed as I thought, but no promises.


----------



## FrogDog (May 21, 2015)

how far down the road are we looking for some quick sync support?


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2015)

Probably two or three patches?  Unless it's already in development (might be).


----------



## eulin87 (May 28, 2015)

Is this rewrite done and does it support USB 2.0 yet like the Diamond GC1000?


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2015)

The rewrite is in a pretty good state, and it supports hauppauge and roxio devices, I haven't tested with diamond GC 1000, I don't think I have oen of those to test with at the moment.


----------



## mizox (May 30, 2015)

Anzuul said:


> Could you implement a form of deinterlacing called half-sizing, as described on this Wikipedia page?


you wouldn't happen to mean something like virtualdub's discard field + double framerate option would you?


----------



## Anzuul (May 31, 2015)

mizox said:


> you wouldn't happen to mean something like virtualdub's discard field + double framerate option would you? View attachment 7470


No, discarding fields is not what I meant. Let me try to explain.

My capture card, a Dazzle DVC 100, only captures 480i. From what I've read, when it is fed 240p 60 fps video, it places each frame of the 240p video on a different field. So what I'd like to be able to do in OBS is to display each field on it's own to get the 240p 60fps video back. (Field 1 -> Frame 1, Field 2 -> Frame 2, etc.)

Does this make it more clear?


----------



## mizox (Jun 1, 2015)

Anzuul said:


> No, discarding fields is not what I meant. Let me try to explain.
> 
> My capture card, a Dazzle DVC 100, only captures 480i. From what I've read, when it is fed 240p 60 fps video, it places each frame of the 240p video on a different field. So what I'd like to be able to do in OBS is to display each field on it's own to get the 240p 60fps video back. (Field 1 -> Frame 1, Field 2 -> Frame 2, etc.)
> 
> Does this make it more clear?


that's exactly what that does. if I had JUST set it to discard, then it would have thrown out every other field, resulting in 240p30, but since I also set it to "double" then it does that twice, first isolating one field, then the other, so you get back the original 240p60 video

also the main branch of OBS has a setting which does exactly the same thing, marked as "retro/scandoubling" which reconstructs the original "double scan" or "double strike" of 240p video, just make sure that you set the field order to match your capture device (NTSC supposedly standardizes bottom field first, but the dazzle always uses top field first for some reason)

 

also if games look washed out when captured this way, it's probably because most of those old games were originally intended to be viewed on CRTs, which had a gamma of about 2.5, as opposed to today's 2.2. I found that changing the gamma setting to 0.7 compensates nicely for this

also some old games appear to suffer from black crush when captured from the dazzle (check by plugging the game console into an old CRT television, then comparing with the capture to see if there's details in the blacks that you can see on the TV but not on the capture), if so, you may find that setting the dazzle to NTSC-J as opposed to NTSC-M helps (no idea why, I guess either the N64 or the dazzle has something wrong with its black levels)


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Deinterlacing should be in 0.11.0.  We have all the same shaders from OBS1 currently, but working on a few minor design issues with it.

I would love to have the framerate doubling ones as well, I think they should be doable after we work out the design issues.


----------



## mizox (Jun 1, 2015)

Jim said:


> Deinterlacing should be in 0.11.0.  We have all the same shaders from OBS1 currently, but working on a few minor design issues with it.
> 
> I would love to have the framerate doubling ones as well, I think they should be doable after we work out the design issues.


speaking of that, will it be possible to "slave" OBS's internal/output framerate to that of the input? (whether that be a capture card or the monitor) in order allow for stutterless capture of sources with fractional framerates?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 1, 2015)

@mizox
http://i.imgur.com/IG00vuH.png
http://i.imgur.com/rBlgFeV.png


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Matching the framerate is pretty much the only way you can do it.  The async frame playback code will try to intelligently time the frames to play in sync with the compositing framerate as best it can.

Also on a side note, not entirely sure if we can get deinterlacing in next patch due to a design issue we're working on, but it'll definitely be in 0.12.0 if we don't manage to do it by 0.11.0.


----------



## mizox (Jun 1, 2015)

I guess that's fair enough, I was just wondering since often videogame consoles won't generate a perfect 59.94 or 60 hz output, and can be off by as much as a frame per second.

and unless you have software that's slaved to the framerate it's getting, you'll never even know :P


----------



## etrnlwait (Jun 2, 2015)

Jim said:


> Matching the framerate is pretty much the only way you can do it.  The async frame playback code will try to intelligently time the frames to play in sync with the compositing framerate as best it can.
> 
> Also on a side note, not entirely sure if we can get deinterlacing in next patch due to a design issue we're working on, but it'll definitely be in 0.12.0 if we don't manage to do it by 0.11.0.


Any chance you could spoil us on what to expect from 0.11? 

I can't believe how solid OBS MP already is, can't wait for more updates.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Jun 2, 2015)

Are there future plans for audio filters such as a software noise gate and so on?


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

etrnlwait - As of right now, for 0.11.0:  a lot of major bug fixes (especially to that memory leak issue), portable mode that allows you to isolate the configuration of the program to its own directory rather than globally, can now record with additional file output formats such as mp4, mov, ts, etc, as well as support for multiple audio tracks on formats that support it like mp4, directshow "output to desktop" option, maybe the scroll filter for scrolling text, and profiles and scene sets.  Maybe deinterlacing as well if we can get the design flaw fixed in time.

lorddrachenblut - Yes, at some point.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Jun 4, 2015)

Jim said:


> etrnlwait - As of right now, for 0.11.0:  a lot of major bug fixes (especially to that memory leak issue), portable mode that allows you to isolate the configuration of the program to its own directory rather than globally, can now record with additional file output formats such as mp4, mov, ts, etc, as well as support for multiple audio tracks on formats that support it like mp4, directshow "output to desktop" option, maybe the scroll filter for scrolling text, and profiles and scene sets.  Maybe deinterlacing as well if we can get the design flaw fixed in time.
> 
> lorddrachenblut - Yes, at some point.




Thanks for the info Jim


----------



## Joyful123 (Jun 8, 2015)

BarclayTech said:


> I built it successfully on Ubuntu 14.04 but whenever I try to run it, it pops up with this error, even though the file exists.
> 
> obs: error while loading shared libraries: libobs.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...




I am a total n00b with Linux, but I'm so used to it now, I refuse to switch back to windows. I'm running into this same issue, but I have no clue how to even begin to create a symbolic link, or which files to do it with. I would truly appreciate if someone could show me the script for this fix.


----------



## BlockAboots (Jun 8, 2015)

Am i able to output an .avi file instead of .mp4 with this ?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes. Go to Settings > Output > enabled Advanced Mode > Recording tab > Select FFmpeg > Select AVI for the file type > give the file a name


----------



## BlockAboots (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice thanks, any other settings i should select if im doing local recording, is 10500 video bitrate ok to use?


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2015)

Updates: noise gate implemented, deinterlacing is working but needs to be delayed due to a design issue, got multi-track audio output working along with mp4/mov/ts/mkv file format output natively (without the custom FFmpeg output), going to try to fit in a few more things before the next patch.


----------



## EmptyVials (Jun 20, 2015)

I may be missing something, but I was trying to move multiple sources at the same time similar to OBS.

Is that an option in Multiplatform at the moment or a certain key combination that I'm missing?


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Jun 22, 2015)

Jim said:


> Updates: noise gate implemented, deinterlacing is working but needs to be delayed due to a design issue, got multi-track audio output working along with mp4/mov/ts/mkv file format output natively (without the custom FFmpeg output), going to try to fit in a few more things before the next patch.




Thank you and everyone working on this project for the great work.


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not sure if I simply overlooked it, but is it going to be possible to stream using x264 and to record locally using quicksync?


----------



## LunacyStudy (Jun 25, 2015)

Trying to get it built on Windows. Someone should probably add cURL as a dependency to the readme.

I'm currently bashing my head against why the cmake script isn't picking up the x264 build I just made after I've pointed %x264Path% at it.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 25, 2015)

The install file got kinda replaced by a wiki.
Maybe we should mention that in the file...

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions


----------



## Performer (Jun 27, 2015)

What about the performance? Is the encoding drastically faster? I'm using ultrafast 720p 25 FPS right now because my AMD Phenom X4 is not really the best processor in the world... Does it make a difference using this instead of the current stable version?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 27, 2015)

No the encoding won't be faster.


----------



## DukeNukem (Jul 1, 2015)

Is the replay buffer feature going to make a return in OBS-MP? It's very important to me, I have made 1,100 clips with it (but I don't put them on youtube yet).  I use it instead of streaming on twitch and making highlights. :)


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 2, 2015)

Eventually. If it's in OBS1, it will be in OBS MP.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice release for the 0.11, guys ! :)
After trying it a little, I have a question: is it normal that multiple audio tracks recording is only available in "Standard" mode (checkboxes) & not in "Custom (FFmpeg)" one (radio buttons) ?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 9, 2015)

Yep, that is expected. It has not been added to FFmpeg output yet.


----------



## DryRoastedLemon (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been having an issue with the text plugin (FreeType 2). I use it in combination with Snaz, which is a counter that updates text files. Sometimes when I start the Snaz timer the text plugin will output the contents of the file without the colon symbols. So "00:05:00"  is displayed as "000500". Toggling the option to use the contents of the file fixes this. I'm not sure why this happens and I can't reproduce it perfectly, but I thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 1, 2015)

Just built 0.11.2 from source on CentOS 7.  I am curious about one of the new features in the 0.11 branch.  What is the intended use and difference between Profile and Scene Collection.  I haven't delved to deeply into them yet but trying to figure out what the difference between them is.


One thing I have found useful is creating a new "scene selection" and using that to create a single scene with a media source.  For the media source I add a video to it and when I switch to that scene collection it will launch the start the video and then I can switch back to my primary scene collection and continue with my normal production.

Will the new Scene Collection and Profiles be getting the ability to be assigned to a hotkey?  This would make the trick I found of automatically starting video's via switching Scene Collections much easier to use.

Cheers


----------



## Radzaquiel (Aug 1, 2015)

Scene Collections are as the name says.
Profiles are rather sets of technical settings.
(Correct me if I'm wrong or too simple )


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Aug 1, 2015)

Radzaquiel said:


> Scene Collections are as the name says.
> Profiles are rather sets of technical settings.
> (Correct me if I'm wrong or too simple )



I think that helps.  Basically profiles only affects settings while collections are different studio layouts


----------



## TheRevTastic (Aug 24, 2015)

Been awhile since I looked to see what was happening around these parts, how's everything going on?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 26, 2015)

Development has been going fine. You can read about the latest releases in the release notes: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases


----------



## etrnlwait (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey guys.

Can anyone let me know what to expect for version 12? 

I really love keeping up with the updates.

Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 22, 2015)

https://obsproject.com/mantis/roadmap_page.php


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 10, 2015)

Is a noise gate coming anytime soon?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Oct 10, 2015)

TheRevTastic said:


> Is a noise gate coming anytime soon?


http://i.imgur.com/hYpaCNU.gifv


----------



## TheRevTastic (Oct 10, 2015)

Gol D. Ace said:


> http://i.imgur.com/hYpaCNU.gifv


Holy shit I'm retarded.


----------



## mizox (Oct 30, 2015)

curious about something:

with the original OBS, I was able to use Crossbar thing to pull audio from a Dazzle, but under OBS MP it no longer seems to work. is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2015)

Crossbar shouldn't have any known issues.  Is the crossbar button simply doing nothing?  Could you give me a log of the problem, mizox?


----------



## coRpSE (Nov 26, 2015)

Just a question, it there a way to import the scenes and settings from 0.657 to the 0.12.2?

*Edit:* I found on page 28 you saying you can't. Will that be something you may be looking into, or is it completely out of the question?


----------



## GillyMoMo (Nov 27, 2015)

coRpSE said:


> Just a question, it there a way to import the scenes and settings from 0.657 to the 0.12.2?
> 
> *Edit:* I found on page 28 you saying you can't. Will that be something you may be looking into, or is it completely out of the question?



It's more than likely out of the question because OBS and OSB-MP are coded very differently.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm wondering would it be able to add virtual panning, for a lack of something better to call it, to be added to OBS Studio.

Essentially Add a video capture source at it's full resolution but then be able to have another view in which is derived from that original view but is zoomed in are part of the frame?


----------



## Charlie Djinovic (Apr 5, 2016)

I've noticed a few posts on this forum where people have mentioned alternate codec support. Assuming someone isn't already putting time into this, I'll try to work on it to the point of being able to contribute.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Apr 5, 2016)

@Charlie Djinovic OBS Studio can use ffmpeg so it can use all the codecs that ffmpeg supports.
The ffmpeg version that gets shipped with obs doesn't support as many codecs as it could but you can easily replace the dll files with another ffmpeg build and it will work.


----------



## ArcaneWater (May 16, 2016)

Hey may i can ask what are plans for Mac OS Sound? Is it planned to natively support it or WavTap for future too?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (May 16, 2016)

@ArcaneWater Apple would have to provide a sound capture API first.
They don't currently.

WavTap and Soundflower (and maybe other solutions) are the only solution for this currently and are supported already by OBS Studio.


----------



## patrick-dbp-consulting (Jul 24, 2016)

BarclayTech said:


> I built it successfully on Ubuntu 14.04 but whenever I try to run it, it pops up with this error, even though the file exists.
> 
> obs: error while loading shared libraries: libobs.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> ...



I know that this is an old thread, but I had the same problem and thought that I'd give a complete fix. By default obs installed libraries in /usr/local/lib but my machine wasn't set up to look there. To make it look there I made a file called /etc/ld.so.conf.d/local.conf with the single line:
/usr/local/lib​and then ran:
sudo ldconfig
​Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## agentgoblin (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, can anyone say me what difference between FULL and SMALL releases since version 0.16?


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 21, 2016)

The full installer/zip includes the Browser Source.


----------



## Dan Brookshaw (Dec 14, 2016)

I discovered OB Studio today after using xsplit and having that be garbage for the longest I switched to OBS original and that has given me what I wanted for the last few months, I don't stream often but the one thing I hated was the gui "gap" and the ease of use that obs original and xsplit had i loved how I could be up and running in minutes with xsplit where as it could take a half hour or more with obs original,  OB Studio closes this gap somewhat and I look forward to it making xsplit obsolete . but when I used obs  i had to use plugins which sometimes wouldn't install the first try or somehow it was missing a file, basically it could be a pain to use. But after toying and playing with for about an hour today I was able to do stuff easily that was a pain in obs. For instance I added a video animation of my Twitter  and used the chromakey key filter and I was able to have the animation play on a loop which was previously a pain to do in obs that I didn't even bother. I did it in OB Studio in seconds.

I did run into a bug with OB Studio this morning I think. I had to uninstall the program restart my computer and reinstall the software. Im hoping this was a one time thing but if I manage to duplicate the issue I will report it. I may have been user error

But I just wanted to say thank you for obs studio I will continue to toy with this and see if I can get the same quality out of this as I could with obs with the same kind of performance. Hopefully I can. ..

I love the gui and studio mode. When I get played im going to donate for your time, is there any specific place or can I just use the donate button on the homepage?
Thanks Jim, please keep up the good work.


----------



## etrnlwait (Jan 20, 2017)

So what happened to the roadmap? It's empty! :(


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2017)

Whoops, that's not intentional.  I've just neglected to add the current items on the agenda to the roadmap.


----------



## etrnlwait (Jan 23, 2017)

Jim said:


> Whoops, that's not intentional.  I've just neglected to add the current items on the agenda to the roadmap.


Are you going to add the ones that are on the agenda atm or just on the next iteration?


----------



## etrnlwait (Feb 13, 2017)

Jim, please, I'm an update junkie. I really need Mantis.
 Jokes aside, thank you guys so much for the updates so far. Been a long time user and it's great to see how much OBS has grown!


----------

